# HR10-250 v6.3



## Earl Bonovich

Discussion thread for the v6.3 release for the HR10-250.

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=647871


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Earl,
Thanks again for all your information on the TiVo and the new D* DVRs and receivers. It's really appreciated.

Now, folks... This software update comes thru the satellite. There is no need to make repeated daily calls. 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## toddrohner

Just in time for adding season passes for the new Fall season. Thanks for the update. Woo Hoo.


----------



## JohnSorTivo

Okay, obligatory question. Now that we have "official" release notes, do we also have an "official" release date?


----------



## tase2

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Earl,
> Thanks again for all your information on the TiVo and the new D* DVRs and receivers. It's really appreciated.
> 
> Now, folks... This software update comes thru the satellite. There is no need to make repeated daily calls.
> 
> Patience is a virtue.


Didn't Earl say the phone needs to be connected?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JohnSorTivo said:


> Okay, obligatory question. Now that we have "official" release notes, do we also have an "official" release date?


Yes... next week it will start to rollout.
It will "appear" to be a slow rollout, as there are a LOT of units to update.

Yes, you do need your phone line connected to "authorize" the update.


----------



## hiker

"Faster Guide and quicker searches"

Does this include faster SeasonPass processing?


----------



## naijai

hiker said:


> "Faster Guide and quicker searches"
> 
> Does this include faster SeasonPass processing?


Yes it should

and all i can say is finally


----------



## CraterGrillo

This is FANTASTIC news.


Just wondering if there's any way to ask to be placed near the beginning of the rollout by talking to someone in customer service, or signing up somewhere?


----------



## sills22

New Member... Just wondering if I should go with the HR10 or HR20. Have used TIVO for the last 5 years and don't really want to part ways. Is it true that I won't be able to get local channels in HD with the HR10? Or just not be able to record them in HD? 

I don't mind learning the new OS, but if the only drawback to the HR-10 is not being able to record locals in HD, I may go that route. Would I have to install an antenna to view the local HD channels thru the HR-10?

Thanks, appreciate the help. I don't want to spend the $300 for the HR-20 and regret it...

Mark


----------



## CraterGrillo

sills22 said:


> New Member... Just wondering if I should go with the HR10 or HR20. Have used TIVO for the last 5 years and don't really want to part ways. Is it true that I won't be able to get local channels in HD with the HR10? Or just not be able to record them in HD?
> 
> I don't mind learning the new OS, but if the only drawback to the HR-10 is not being able to record locals in HD, I may go that route. Would I have to install an antenna to view the local HD channels thru the HR-10?
> 
> Thanks, appreciate the help. I don't want to spend the $300 for the HR-20 and regret it...
> 
> Mark


The HR-10 integrates local channels from an antenna just fine - and it can even record 2 local channels simultaneously. BUT this means you have to be able to pick up the locals on an antenna. For some of us, that's impossible (I live only 30 miles from Boston, but even with a giant UHF antenna and booster, I can not get FOX which is about 1/10 the power in boston compared to the other stations).

The HR10 cannot receive any MPEG4 channels from the satellite.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

CraterGrillo said:


> This is FANTASTIC news.
> 
> Just wondering if there's any way to ask to be placed near the beginning of the rollout by talking to someone in customer service, or signing up somewhere?


I am going to check, but I don't expect an answer to next week.


----------



## mattdb

Any chance for MRV HMO?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mattdb said:


> Any chance for MRV HMO?


No, MRV/HMO is not enabled by this version


----------



## wismile

Thanks Earl...I knew it was real.

I'm looking forward to this upgrade. I have called to "discuss" this upgrade with at least a dozen customer retention reps since the original "vanishing web page" appeared, then disappeared. Of course, they denied it ever existed. I am not having significant speed issues with the guide, but having folders will make things much easier to sort through. Now if I could get my H20 replaced by the HR20-700 so I can play with the ST interactive stuff, I would be even happier.


----------



## JohnSorTivo

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, MRV/HMO is not enabled by this version


Atleast not by default. Let's hope once the upgrade hits that we can "analyze" things to see if a superpatch might fix that. Given the time to release this update, one suspects, however, that these features may be been completely engineered out of the codebase, however, let's hope not...


----------



## cheer

I am beyond stoked.

Just to clear up the phone line confusion that some have: you do not need your phone line attached to *download* the update. However, a phone call is needed to trigger the *installation* of the update. If you're the hacking type, there are ways to manually trigger the install; check over at TCF or DDB.


----------



## willwonka

I am also a newbie... so there is no interactivity with this model. I need to upgrade to HR20?

I would love to take advantage of the interactivity with the NFLST.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

willwonka said:


> I am also a newbie... so there is no interactivity with this model. I need to upgrade to HR20?
> 
> I would love to take advantage of the interactivity with the NFLST.


That is correct.
None of the DTivos have the software hooks to enable the current Interactivity that DirecTV is offering.

To get Interactive content, you need either the SD-D10; SD-D11; R15; or HR20; and soon the H20


----------



## KCWolfPck

Do we have a link to this "official" announcement, or is Earl an official spokesman for DirecTV now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

KCWolfPck said:


> Do we have a link to this "official" announcement, or is Earl an official spokesman for DirecTV now?


Hence why I said "confirmed", not official release.


----------



## KCWolfPck

In that case.....I'll believe it when I see it. It's been "confirmed" like......forever.

Great timing on this release too.....right when everyone is anxious to convert to the HR20.

It's like Madden '07 coming out the day before summer vacation ends. LOL


----------



## JohnSorTivo

KCWolfPck said:


> Great timing on this release too.....right when everyone is anxious to convert to the HR20.


There's a whole lot of us, myself included, who aren't anxious to switch at all...


----------



## jsherm007

So for those of us who don't have the phone line hooked up all the time when should I run that 50ft line to my DVR? 

I have VOIP and no phone jacks in the basement so it's a pain to get that line moved or unhook the DVR and take it to another room for that matter. Is there any way to know that my unit has the update and ready to install pending a phone connection?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I would wait a while (a few weeks) till you see most people are getting it.


----------



## Reggie3

Thanks Earl

Think you were the one who posted that it would be around this time it would be released.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is correct.
> None of the DTivos have the software hooks to enable the current Interactivity that DirecTV is offering.
> 
> To get Interactive content, you need either the SD-D10; SD-D11; R15; or HR20; and soon the H20


But you can use the MIX channels on any receiver by pressing INFO and then selecting from the 8 alternate audio tracks. It's not as easy as the new receivers but you can watch the ST Mix Channels on a HR10.


----------



## mikewolf13

Wolffpack said:


> But you can use the MIX channels on any receiver by pressing INFO and then selecting from the 8 alternate audio tracks. It's not as easy as the new receivers but you can watch the ST Mix Channels on a HR10.


That is so cool....I had no idea.....Wolf you are my hero!


----------



## untouchable

The release notes are kinda funny...it says that my preferences is changed to settings, but that is already the case...it's always been settings...before that it was "recorder and phone set up" (on the samsung 4080R and the Philips DSR708)...but on the 10-250, it's always been "settings"


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Any idea if any new/updated channel logos will be downloaded as part of the release? For those who've clear/deleted their TiVo, this could be a biggie - especially if they have kids.


----------



## smimi10

Thanks for the update, Earl. I'm looking forward to 6.3.


----------



## hometronix

Great News!


----------



## RunnerFL

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Any idea if any new/updated channel logos will be downloaded as part of the release? For those who've clear/deleted their TiVo, this could be a biggie - especially if they have kids.


Yes, new logos should be included in any new release of the software.


----------



## neuronbob

Great news, especially since I'm planning to keep my HR10-250 until MPEG-4 goes dark and I plan to delay my upgrade to the HR20 until DirecTV has a more consistent upgrade policy.

Phone line is connected and ready!


----------



## RedskinsForever

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is correct.
> None of the DTivos have the software hooks to enable the current Interactivity that DirecTV is offering.
> 
> To get Interactive content, you need either the SD-D10; SD-D11; R15; or HR20; and soon the H20


I have an H20 and will be getting the HR20 hopefully this week. So, will there be an update on the H20 to make it interactive?


----------



## CraterGrillo

neuronbob said:


> Great news, especially since I'm planning to keep my HR10-250 until MPEG-4 goes dark and I plan to delay my upgrade to the HR20 until DirecTV has a more consistent upgrade policy.
> 
> Phone line is connected and ready!


You meant "until MPEG-2 goes dark", right? (I figured it was a typo, but in case you meant something else...)


----------



## sorahl

Maybe I'm misunderstanding something. Will I be able to watch my HD locals if DirectTV provides them on the HR10-250? I live in NJ and I get my locals from NYC as I should.

Thanks
Sorahl


----------



## CraterGrillo

sorahl said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding something. Will I be able to watch my HD locals if DirectTV provides them on the HR10-250? I live in NJ and I get my locals from NYC as I should.
> 
> Thanks
> Sorahl


As long as your locals are in HD and you can pick them up over the antenna, the HR10 will suffice because you don't need the locals over satellite. The HR10 has antenna inputs that let you merge in the HD locals that way.

Or if you live in an area that has locals in MPEG2, then you're also fine.

The problem is that many of us can't get locals over the air (too far, too many obstructions, or the stations are too weak). For example even though I only live 30 miles from boston, my huge UHF antenna and amplifier still won't let me get Fox in boston because it's SUPER weak compared to the others.

So many locals will be sent over satellite to solve this problem, but not in the current MPEG-2 format. Instead they go in the more efficient MPEG-4 format. But the HR10 won't decode MPEG-4 signals.

Does that help?


----------



## sorahl

I think it does answer my question.
Even tho DirectTV offers HD locals to me I won't be able to see them with the HR10-250. I can not get antenna reception.
so unless i do get the HR20-700 I am SOL
unless i live in an area with MPEG 2 locals. how do find I that out?
right?

Sorahl


----------



## CraterGrillo

sorahl said:


> I think it does answer my question.
> Even tho DirectTV offers HD locals to me I won't be able to see them with the HR10-250. I can not get antenna reception.
> so unless i do get the HR20-700 I am SOL
> unless i live in an area with MPEG 2 locals. how do find I that out?
> right?
> 
> Sorahl


You got it.

But unfortunately I can't help you figure out if you can get them. Sorry I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## Wolffpack

sorahl said:


> unless i live in an area with MPEG 2 locals. how do find I that out?


If you're getting NYC HD locals you're getting the MPEG-2 feed. A HR10 can receive those signals.


----------



## tonyd79

sorahl said:


> I think it does answer my question.
> Even tho DirectTV offers HD locals to me I won't be able to see them with the HR10-250. I can not get antenna reception.
> so unless i do get the HR20-700 I am SOL
> unless i live in an area with MPEG 2 locals. how do find I that out?
> right?
> 
> Sorahl


One more bit that you may not have caught. The MPEG2 HD locals for New York are the national feeds of ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox. There is a another set for Los Angeles. Any other MPEG2 locals are strictly SD (including other stations in NY and LA).

If you get NY locals, you would get the MPEG2 HD NY locals on 80, 82, 86 and 88.


----------



## CraterGrillo

sorahl said:


> I think it does answer my question.
> Even tho DirectTV offers HD locals to me I won't be able to see them with the HR10-250. I can not get antenna reception.
> so unless i do get the HR20-700 I am SOL
> unless i live in an area with MPEG 2 locals. how do find I that out?
> right?
> 
> Sorahl


One other thing - I think you may have to get a waiver in order to get the feeds over satellite. That's not necessarily an easy thing.

Although I simply cannot get FOX over the air from where I live, I've been denied it by Directv, and my local fox affiliate completely ignored my letter.


----------



## sorahl

Ok, need to get a waiver to get my HD locals, even if I already get my SD locals?

Thanks!! 

Sorahl


----------



## Car1181

sorahl said:


> Ok, need to get a waiver to get my HD locals, even if I already get my SD locals?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sorahl


You will get channels 2,4,5 and 7 (CBS,NBC,FOX & ABC) on your HR10-250 in SD on those channel numbers. They are in HD on channels 80 thru 89 (CBS East, NBC East, FOX East & ABC East) because your locals happen to be the networks east coast feeds. Channels 9, 11 & 13 (UPN, WB & PBS) you will need an OTA antenna for. You will also get the YES network home games on channel 95 but you are out of luck with SNY, which is MPEG 4.


----------



## Frank in WI

This might be a silly question, but you're talking about version 6.3 upgrade. I have a two week old HR10-250 and my system information shows software version 3.1.5f-01-2-357. Is my system that far behind or am I missing something? If I'm that far behind, can this machine do the 6.3 upgrade? My manufacturer brand shows 400.

Frank


----------



## pjo1966

Frank in WI said:


> This might be a silly question, but you're talking about version 6.3 upgrade. I have a two week old HR10-250 and my system information shows software version 3.1.5f-01-2-357. Is my system that far behind or am I missing something? If I'm that far behind, can this machine do the 6.3 upgrade? My manufacturer brand shows 400.
> 
> Frank


Everyone has the same software you do. You're no farther behind than the rest of us. Your box will get the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## Frank in WI

Thanks pjo. I was a bit concerned there for a minute, but now I'll patiently wait with the rest of the group.


----------



## Vinny

Wolffpack said:


> But you can use the MIX channels on any receiver by pressing INFO and then selecting from the 8 alternate audio tracks. It's not as easy as the new receivers but you can watch the ST Mix Channels on a HR10.



WOW...I have the HR10 for a year now and never knew we could do this.....Thanks Wolf!!


----------



## Wolffpack

Vinny said:


> WOW...I have the HR10 for a year now and never knew we could do this.....Thanks Wolf!!


No problem. Sharing of knowledge is a good thing. :allthumbs I love the ST Mix Channels and I hit them at commercial time for the primary game I'm watching. It's great having dual live buffers on the HR10!!! Even greater when we get the 6.x update.


----------



## neuronbob

CraterGrillo said:


> You meant "until MPEG-2 goes dark", right? (I figured it was a typo, but in case you meant something else...)


Yup, that was a typo.  I've been posting half asleep everywhere lately.


----------



## Hoxxx

sills22 said:


> New Member... Just wondering if I should go with the HR10 or HR20. Have used TIVO for the last 5 years and don't really want to part ways. Is it true that I won't be able to get local channels in HD with the HR10? Or just not be able to record them in HD?
> 
> I don't mind learning the new OS, but if the only drawback to the HR-10 is not being able to record locals in HD, I may go that route. Would I have to install an antenna to view the local HD channels thru the HR-10?
> 
> Thanks, appreciate the help. I don't want to spend the $300 for the HR-20 and regret it...
> 
> Mark


since very little programming is out in MPEG-4. I for one am not in any hurry to spend more money to gain nothing.
next year when more HD will be out there and only in MPEG-4 then I will upgrade. it is just not worth it at this point.
I have 2 H20's "non dvr" and only get to use the MPEG-4 on very limited RSA games.


----------



## Blitz68

Hoxxx said:


> since very little programming is out in MPEG-4. I for one am *not in any hurry to spend more money *to gain nothing.
> next year when more HD will be out there and only in MPEG-4 then I will upgrade. it is just not worth it at this point.
> I have 2 H20's "non dvr" and only get to use the MPEG-4 on very limited RSA games.


Yup. Wait for the bugs to be gone then move. No reason to jump ship on the HR10-250 yet, especially with the 6.3 coming


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

If only D* could provide more sports package games in HD... Like every Mets game that is in HD.

Does anybody know how many national MPEG-4 HD channels will be enabled with the new satellites?


----------



## sorahl

If i get the HR20 will I get PBS in HD then? or is it just not going to happen regardless of the equipment?


----------



## anubys

sorahl said:


> If i get the HR20 will I get PBS in HD then? or is it just not going to happen regardless of the equipment?


if they broadcast OTA in HD in your area, you will get them...but currently, the mpeg4 plans extend only to the 4 major networks...


----------



## twaller

Yes you could get them OTA, but right now OTA is disabled on the HR20.


----------



## Reggie3

Waiting on first sighting of the release


----------



## talbain

anubys said:


> if they broadcast OTA in HD in your area, you will get them...but currently, the mpeg4 plans extend only to the 4 major networks...


and rsns...

in ny we also get yes and sportsnet ny in mpeg 4


----------



## heathramos

do you know exactly when the download to the hard drive is going to happen?

I just upgraded to a new hard drive and wonder if that might be an issue (assuming the download already happened and when I backed up and restored to the new hard drive, those files didn't come over).


----------



## cybervet

My receiver was trying to record something this morning even tho I have nothing scheduled. Nothing is evident in the Now Playing list. 

Could this be the update coming down ??

Holding breath till I go home at lunch to check ...


----------



## kccody

As mentioned in the previous post, my recorder was recording a channel that I did not request. That was around 6:45 a.m. e.s.t.. Nothing was on the now playing list. I did not recall the channel that the DVR was recording, but it was a channel that available to me. I too hope this is the new software.


----------



## Herdfan

Reggie3 said:


> Waiting on first sighting of the release


Has anyone who can looked to see if the "slices" are there yet?

I think that is the term.:eek2:


----------



## harsh

sorahl said:


> If i get the HR20 will I get PBS in HD then? or is it just not going to happen regardless of the equipment?


To date, none of the PBS HD locals have been made available. D* is concentrating on getting the "Big Four" (ABC,CBS,Fox,NBC) out to as many markets as possible at this time. Dish Network isn't doing PBS-HD yet either.

Note that even with digital HD channels being offered, the subchannels are not. For those, the OTA tuner and functional antenna is a must. This is likely going to be a serious issue when CW and MyNetworkTV begin showing up as it is speculated that some of them will be available only on DTV (Digital Television, *NOT* DirecTV) subchannels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I thought there was one market that did have their PBS via MPEG-4


----------



## Wolffpack

Herdfan said:


> Has anyone who can looked to see if the "slices" are there yet?
> 
> I think that is the term.:eek2:


Neither of my units have anything in /var/packages or in MFS. Those are the first places they'd be noticed before the update was actually applied.


----------



## 430970

Man, they don't even have the big 4 in my neck of the woods (Seattle). No dual buffers, no national MPEG4 channels, not all my locals + 6.3 available = *reason not to switch*

Even if my HR10-250 dies, I'm still under warranty (through Value Electronics), so hopefully I could still get one.

The HR20 is basically a trade sideways and slightly down for me. The only advantage will be, someday, more national HD channels. Where are the additional tuners? Where is the single cable feed? Where is the HMO? MRV? "Remote diskless receivers"? Interaction with R15? No innovation whatsoever. Unless they give me one for free, I'm not switching.


----------



## harsh

Earl Bonovich said:


> I thought there was one market that did have their PBS via MPEG-4


Is there some place that keeps track of who has what? EKB is an excellent resource for Dish Network, but I haven't found a definitive DirecTV site.


----------



## Wolffpack

harsh said:


> Is there some place that keeps track of who has what? EKB is an excellent resource for Dish Network, but I haven't found a definitive DirecTV site.


Good question. How many markets has all 4 networks? How many have only 3 or 2? Does DTV have a cutoff in which they won't bring the market up?


----------



## newsposter

CW is also on some mpeg4 now


----------



## KCWolfPck

kccody said:


> As mentioned in the previous post, my recorder was recording a channel that I did not request. That was around 6:45 a.m. e.s.t.. Nothing was on the now playing list. I did not recall the channel that the DVR was recording, but it was a channel that available to me. I too hope this is the new software.


It could possibly be recording a "Showcase".


----------



## jmurray

I doubt it but is there any chance this update will improve OTA reception?


----------



## Reggie3

jmurray said:


> I doubt it but is there any chance this update will improve OTA reception?


I think it is hardware related - one guy in Colorado Springs area said that he improved his by replacing the input cabling and splitter inside the HR10. He also said that it took equipment we did not have access to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jmurray said:


> I doubt it but is there any chance this update will improve OTA reception?


I doubt it, as it is not a 100% software issue with the OTA tuners.
It has to do with the physicall OTA tuners as well.


----------



## Herdfan

Wolffpack said:


> Good question. How many markets has all 4 networks? How many have only 3 or 2?


Yes, there needs to be a list of which markets have which channels up in MPEG-4. Similar to the list over at AVS of which markets have which stations broadcasting in HD/5.1.


----------



## AstroDad

The page is back 

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## litzdog911

AstroDad said:


> The page is back
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


I wish it would specifically state "HR10-250 HD DVR", instead of just "DirecTV HD DVR". After all, there's only one Tivo-based DirecTV HD DVR.


----------



## Car1181

AstroDad said:


> The page is back
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


Just read this link and it says you will be able to set up the Now Playing list to use folders or not use them, and place programs alphabetically or by date recorded. Is there a way to do this currently with the R15?


----------



## Wolffpack

Car1181 said:


> Just read this link and it says you will be able to set up the Now Playing list to use folders or not use them, and place programs alphabetically or by date recorded. Is there a way to do this currently with the R15?


You can do MENU -> CATEGORY SORT -> ALL and it will not display folders but will display oldest first. I don't know of any way to not display folders and list shows like 3.1.5 currently does on the HR10.

Plus, if you do any type of CATEGORY SORT or LIST BY it doesn't save your setting. Next time you go into MYVOD it's back to the original grouped list.


----------



## Car1181

Wolffpack said:


> You can do MENU -> CATEGORY SORT -> ALL and it will not display folders but will display oldest first. I don't know of any way to not display folders and list shows like 3.1.5 currently does on the HR10.
> 
> Plus, if you do any type of CATEGORY SORT or LIST BY it doesn't save your setting. Next time you go into MYVOD it's back to the original grouped list.


Thanks. I like the folders on the R15 better anyway. Just nice to have options.


----------



## Wolffpack

Car1181 said:


> Thanks. I like the folders on the R15 better anyway. Just nice to have options.


Agreed. I like to option to choose between the guide display and the Now Playing on Tivos. The R15 doesn't give us near the options and also doesn't save it.


----------



## rbpeirce

AstroDad said:


> The page is back
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


How do you find pages like this? Since they changed the web site I can't seem to find anything anymore!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rbpeirce said:


> How do you find pages like this? Since they changed the web site I can't seem to find anything anymore!


That particular page was found by "hunt and peck method" on the URL.
Right now, there is no direct link from any other DirecTV.com page.


----------



## double

im dying to know!


----------



## asousa

I am trying to get my HR10-250 to dial in but it keeps getting hung at negotiating...i am still on the e version of the software. Any clues as to how to get it to dial out. I have had it for over a year but never made a call since I first activated it


----------



## Earl Bonovich

asousa said:


> I am trying to get my HR10-250 to dial in but it keeps getting hung at negotiating...i am still on the e version of the software. Any clues as to how to get it to dial out. I have had it for over a year but never made a call since I first activated it


Just let it sit, and dial on it;s own.

When ever I try to "force" a call, I get negotiating errors.
When I just leave it be... and it does it on it's own... things are fine.


----------



## asousa

oh, so basically just plug it in and within a few hours it will have made a call?


----------



## asousa

one more thing to note... i don't even know if the number setup is valid anymore. I can't get past negotiating even when trying to get a local access number


----------



## Earl Bonovich

asousa said:


> oh, so basically just plug it in and within a few hours it will have made a call?


It is usually over night...


----------



## Alan Gordon

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just let it sit, and dial on it;s own.
> 
> When ever I try to "force" a call, I get negotiating errors.
> When I just leave it be... and it does it on it's own... things are fine.


It's very strange, but my HR10-250 doesn't complete the call (tells me it failed) whenever our DSL is on. I go, and turn the power on our DSL off, and it works fine. I used to have this problem on another SD DirecTiVo, but it seems to work fine now... and my Stand-Alone TiVo works just fine as well...

It's not really a issue for me since I never order PPV (well, the last movie I did was in 2000, and before that, I haven't ordered one since DirecTV used to give their subscribers a coupon for a FREE PPV movie a month back in the mid 90s), and I can always go in and "force" a call.

~Alan


----------



## hiker

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just let it sit, and dial on it;s own.
> 
> When ever I try to "force" a call, I get negotiating errors.
> When I just leave it be... and it does it on it's own... things are fine.


Everyone seems to be getting stuck on "negotiating" when forcing the call.

I wonder if they can somehow detect a forced call vs. a TiVo scheduled call and just fail to connect. Maybe they wised up and are trying to restrict forced calls, although early this morning I forced a daily call and it quickly completed ok. Most of the time I get stuck on negotiating or it fails.


----------



## Alan Gordon

hiker said:


> Everyone seems to be getting stuck on "negotiating" when forcing the call.
> 
> I wonder if they can somehow detect a forced call vs. a TiVo scheduled call and just fail to connect.


As I stated above, I don't have any problem forcing the call as long as my DSL is off, so I doubt it's anything on DirecTV's end.

~Alan


----------



## dnell1

I had the a similar problem, would work and not work. Problem solved by checking the line filter, had the phone jack on the wrong side. Since DSL uses the same line the telephone can occasional over ride the DSL.

Just check the filter to make sure you are on the telephone side as the symbols look close.


----------



## Alan Gordon

dnell1 said:


> I had the a similar problem, would work and not work. Problem solved by checking the line filter, had the phone jack on the wrong side. Since DSL uses the same line the telephone can occasional over ride the DSL.
> 
> Just check the filter to make sure you are on the telephone side as the symbols look close.


That was the first thing I checked (both receivers). The one unit started working again, the HR10-250 has yet to work.

~Alan


----------



## asousa

Alan Gordon said:


> That was the first thing I checked (both receivers). The one unit started working again, the HR10-250 has yet to work.
> 
> ~Alan


i will try powering down my DSL modem tonight... see if that helps


----------



## smimi10

hiker said:


> Everyone seems to be getting stuck on "negotiating" when forcing the call.
> 
> I wonder if they can somehow detect a forced call vs. a TiVo scheduled call and just fail to connect. Maybe they wised up and are trying to restrict forced calls, although early this morning I forced a daily call and it quickly completed ok. Most of the time I get stuck on negotiating or it fails.


I forced a call yesterday and one today. Both with no problems completing whatsoever.

Of course, no slicey for me either. I'm to the point that every time the darn unit even hiccups I think the download is 1) On it's way 2) Arrived or 3) Need to force a call.

Are we having fun yet?:grin:


----------



## jbernardis

sorahl said:


> I think it does answer my question.
> Even tho DirectTV offers HD locals to me I won't be able to see them with the HR10-250. I can not get antenna reception.
> so unless i do get the HR20-700 I am SOL
> unless i live in an area with MPEG 2 locals. how do find I that out?
> right?
> 
> Sorahl


Sorahl

I too live in New Jersey - near Princeton - and I receive NYC locals just fine with a small antenna in my attic. Also, if you are willing to spend a few extra bucks, DTV offers HD locals from NYC in MPEG-2 format so that the HR10 will receive them. Not sure if there are any plans to convert NYC locals to MPEG-4

Jeff


----------



## Wolffpack

There really isn't any reason to force a call until we see the first person has received the update. The update needs to come via SAT and then the followup call will enable the update to be installed. No one yet has seen the update come down the SAT pipe. Until that happens, don't waste you time forcing a call.


----------



## newsposter

Earl Bonovich said:


> That particular page was found by "hunt and peck method" on the URL.
> Right now, there is no direct link from any other DirecTV.com page.


that doesn't look like a 'standard' url though obviously i have no clue what is standard for dtv. So someone just typed all those random characters until they got to 32000.....whatever it was?

---
as far as dialing in..i have 95% success making my forced calls every 2 weeks...so it can be done 'regularly' with a correctly functioning unit.


----------



## asousa

Wolffpack said:


> There really isn't any reason to force a call until we see the first person has received the update. The update needs to come via SAT and then the followup call will enable the update to be installed. No one yet has seen the update come down the SAT pipe. Until that happens, don't waste you time forcing a call.


i am forcing mine just to get to 3.1.5f


----------



## Wolffpack

asousa said:


> i am forcing mine just to get to 3.1.5f


If you're trying to get 3.1.5f that would be via phone only. That came out long ago and is not on the SAT feed. 6.3 is the new update coming out this week.


----------



## hiker

asousa said:


> i am forcing mine just to get to 3.1.5f


Also you should not need 3.1.5f to get to 6.3, i.e., the upgrade process should jump you right to 6.3.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

newsposter said:


> that doesn't look like a 'standard' url though obviously i have no clue what is standard for dtv. So someone just typed all those random characters until they got to 32000.....whatever it was?


I think you are referring to the shortened VB (forum) version that you are seeing in the reply



Code:


http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

is the full URL; It is just the assetID that get's tweeked to see different pages.


----------



## asousa

asousa said:


> i will try powering down my DSL modem tonight... see if that helps


still stuck on negotiating.... does anyone know if they will force the update if we call?


----------



## tpayne105

Still do not understand as to why they cannot just give us a date to expect it instead of saying "sometime this week"....


----------



## Terry K

hiker said:


> Everyone seems to be getting stuck on "negotiating" when forcing the call.
> 
> I wonder if they can somehow detect a forced call vs. a TiVo scheduled call and just fail to connect. Maybe they wised up and are trying to restrict forced calls, although early this morning I forced a daily call and it quickly completed ok. Most of the time I get stuck on negotiating or it fails.


I'm a first time TiVo upgrader, but here's the fix:

edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

put the # in to comment these three lines out, reboot, and your daily calls will start working again.

#Disables daily call, can make tivo think its in error--comment by TK, not in actual file
#fakecall.tcl
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

the added route is to keep you from talking to tivo's servers, and the fakecall.tcl of course turns off the nag message.

Disabling and rebooting did it for me.


----------



## cmoss5

Earl Bonovich said:


> Discussion thread for the v6.3 release for the HR10-250.
> 
> Release Notes:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=647871


Earl, got e-mail yesterday stating that TIVO is releasing their new
HD receiver on 09/13/2006 for $799.00. Assume this can be used
for D* HD programming...ie, locals, etc.?? Let us know what you
can on this forum or on a new forum...thanks...


----------



## tase2

cmoss5 said:


> Earl, got e-mail yesterday stating that TIVO is releasing their new
> HD receiver on 09/13/2006 for $799.00. Assume this can be used
> for D* HD programming...ie, locals, etc.?? Let us know what you
> can on this forum or on a new forum...thanks...


No the $799 Tivo is a stand-alone box Series 3 is to be used in conjunction with cable and OTA only. It WILL NOT WORK with D*.

The 6.3 upgrade is for D* and costs $0


----------



## newsposter

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think you are referring to the shortened VB (forum) version that you are seeing in the reply
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
> 
> is the full URL; It is just the assetID that get's tweeked to see different pages.


but even if (unsure if it's true or not) everything up to the word assetID= is indeed standard...did someone start at P1, P2, P3....or just know to start at P3200000, P3200001 etc?

just seems really weird that someone is manually typing in even those simple combinations...and for what purpose..and can anyone really be that bored?


----------



## asousa

If I get PPP working...will i get 6.3 that way? I don't plan on leaving it connected all the time either...computer room is a ways away from the living room.

Here is a question...

I was thinking about bring the reciever into the computer room and hooking it up to an old tv. Can I do a force call through PPP even though it is not connected to the sat and then when it reconnects to the sat will it do the update. Or does the forced call need to be done while connected to the sat to get the update?


----------



## larryk

asousa said:


> Or does the forced call need to be done while connected to the sat to get the update?


I always thought that the update gets downloaded, and then the call to authorize the install gets made. Forcing a call should do nothing to "get" the update.


----------



## asousa

larryk said:


> I always thought that the update gets downloaded, and then the call to authorize the install gets made. Forcing a call should do nothing to "get" the update.


damn, so PPP won't work for me unless I have that computer on at all times....


----------



## untouchable

I'm worried about not being able to get it because I have Vonage and my DTiVo calls the Manhattan phone number...I hope they thought about it before releasing the upgrade....will it cause a problem?

I know for sure that it was released on 9-12 because I called D* with a few questions about the HR20 and the rep told me that they just found out about the software release yesterday, it had been released, and would run through 10-4


----------



## asousa

I just talked to a rep... it is available but they cannot force the upgrade. I need to get the phone line working...that is the only way


----------



## Terry K

As seen on my unit as of a few minutes ago:

IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3-01-2-357 /Server/78227711


----------



## asousa

Terry K said:


> As seen on my unit as of a few minutes ago:
> 
> IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3-01-2-357 /Server/78227711


Does this mean you have it?


----------



## newsposter

he sure does


----------



## Reggie3

Nothing on mine - must be a selective download???


----------



## Sknzfan

I have the Update 6.3 on ONE of my HR10's...hopefully soon so will the other....
Same house and ph. line weird...lol
anyway I'm in NC

Zip 28681


----------



## Wolffpack

It's on both of my units. I let one perform the update but have the other turned off. WOW, what difference in the guide speed. About the same speed as the R15 guide.


----------



## pjo1966

Mine loaded perfectly... I have lighting speed jumping from menu to menu...

:up:


----------



## pjo1966

Earl... where's the thread to report bugs? I think I found one already.

For some reason I can't get into Season Pass Manager. Nothing happens when I hit Select. I have a message on the bottom of the screen indicating that the guide data has not updated yet, but I doubt that's the reason.

*Edit* OK... it's not a bug. Never mind *


----------



## nvr2fst

My system updated to 6.3 this AM I had the same message about it updating the Guide data. It took about 30 minutes for this to happen and then all was OK.


----------



## pjo1966

I've had the message for over an hour... still waiting.


----------



## jamieh1

Were the channel logos updated?

If so what ones?


----------



## newsposter

who has a TON of SP and has reordered them while on 2 HD channels (or record something new( ...that's what i need to fix....rest is gravy


----------



## pjo1966

newsposter said:


> who has a TON of SP and has reordered them while on 2 HD channels (or record something new( ...that's what i need to fix....rest is gravy


Sorry... I finally was able to test this and it didn't seem any faster than when I reorganized stuff yesterday. It's still around a minute. I have well over 50 Season Passes now... maybe close to 60. It was slightly slower yesterday than when I first did the Clear & Delete Program Data (or whatever it's called), and it was about the same today. Of course it's still 10x faster than it was before the C&D.


----------



## bt-rtp

Is caller ID operational with the new 6.3 software ?


----------



## cybervet

Question ...

I understand that the daily call over the phone line triggers the upgrade to install. But, to get the upgrade downloaded to the hard drive, does the unit need to be in standby, or will it come down in the background while watching something?

Also, I am not completely clear, does the phone call trigger the download or just the eventual install?

Thanks to all who give great info in here ...


----------



## Mike770

cybervet said:


> Question ...
> 
> I understand that the daily call over the phone line triggers the upgrade to install. But, to get the upgrade downloaded to the hard drive, does the unit need to be in standby, or will it come down in the background while watching something?
> 
> Also, I am not completely clear, does the phone call trigger the download or just the eventual install?
> 
> Thanks to all who give great info in here ...


The unit does not need to be in standby.

The phone call triggers the install.

If your unit has been tagged to receive the upgrade, the upgrade has already been downloaded to the hard drive of the machine and it is just waiting for the phone call the initiate the install.


----------



## icantdrive55

How does a unit get tagged for the upgrade?


----------



## CraterGrillo

icantdrive55 said:


> How does a unit get tagged for the upgrade?


Good question.

I came home hoping that mine had been upgraded, but nope.

I tried rebooting, doing a call, and even rebooting again, so I guess I'm not one of the lucky ones.


----------



## RAD

Unless something has changed, once you make the phone call, unless the status message says restart required (or something like that) don't bother with a reboot, you don't have it yet to activate.


----------



## asousa

nothing here in boston yet... damn


----------



## anubys

hey Earl,

a while ago, you said you were going to check to see if D* was going to set up a priority install list (like they did for previous upgrades)...any luck with that?

I have one unit that's acting up and would love to get it upgraded before I have to do a C&D...


----------



## Mike770

icantdrive55 said:


> How does a unit get tagged for the upgrade?


Who knows? D* has there own method of determining who gets the update first.


----------



## double

every time i call they tell me i am an a list customer are there any special priviledges? i have been with d* for about seven years


----------



## Sknzfan

double said:


> every time i call they tell me i am an a list customer are there any special priviledges? i have been with d* for about seven years


Are you sure it isn't an "A" list customer ?

If that's the case...you may be like me...ask for anything ! :lol:

ST is the Key I think.... :grin:


----------



## wmccain

Earl,

Does v6.3 include support for a "native" format mode? I seem to recall that being "touted", some time ago, as one of the improvements in the new version. For me, it's a "biggie" ...

William C. McCain
Palo Alto, California


----------



## old7

wmccain said:


> Earl,
> 
> Does v6.3 include support for a "native" format mode? I seem to recall that being "touted", some time ago, as one of the improvements in the new version. For me, it's a "biggie" ...
> 
> William C. McCain
> Palo Alto, California


Sorry, no native format mode in 6.3


----------



## plj12345

I got the update this morning. I only found out because my favorites were gone. The grid guide is much faster.


----------



## Chunky

Hello, I noticed that my RED record LED on the front panel turned and remained YELLOW for much of the night last night. When I tried to record a program (as a test), it turned RED. It then went back to YELLOW when I stopped recording. I noticed this after I forced a daily call. This morning, the LED was back to normal, ie OFF. Do any of you know what the YELLOW record LED signifies? I thought that it might be downloading 6.3, but I still had 3.1 this morning.


----------



## hiker

I think the yellow light means that the phone line is in use or it is receiving a service download from the sat. If you are a TCL programmer for your hacked TiVo, you can turn the yellow light on and off.


----------



## Royhr

I read somewhere that the red led (when not recording a program) indicates activity from the sat while yellow means activity via the phone line..


----------



## FalafeLover

I finally was able to get my box to call after having it get stuck in "Negotiating". I rebooted the box, it said it was updating the tivo software, and now it's stuck in "Almost there. A few more seconds please...". I've power cycled the unit 5 times and waited up to 30 minutes.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wolffpack

FalafeLover said:


> I finally was able to get my box to call after having it get stuck in "Negotiating". I rebooted the box, it said it was updating the tivo software, and now it's stuck in "Almost there. A few more seconds please...". I've power cycled the unit 5 times and waited up to 30 minutes.
> 
> Any ideas?


Probably would have been better to wait. I left mine alone yesterday for a couple of hours and it's running fine. By powering off the unit you may have just hosed it for good. It's normal operation is to perform the reboot/update in the middle of the night so folks don't pull the plug.


----------



## FalafeLover

Wolffpack said:


> Probably would have been better to wait. I left mine alone yesterday for a couple of hours and it's running fine. By powering off the unit you may have just hosed it for good. It's normal operation is to perform the reboot/update in the middle of the night so folks don't pull the plug.


That sucks - I'll leave it alone for a couple hours but I'm not hopeful at this point. I've read that a series2 unit could get stuck on that screen if the modem is blown, which would be the worst scenario. Hopefully, it's just corrupted software.

Is there a way for me to get a fresh install of 3.1 onto that or a new drive? Do the PTV/Weaknees upgrade discs work on virgin drives?


----------



## untouchable

Just out of curiosity, can I still get the upgrade (I have Vonage) if my HR10-250 is calling the NY 212 number?? I want to make sure I get the upgrade, but I'll have to take it elsewhere if it has to call the D* number...


----------



## jeffstra

FalafeLover said:


> I finally was able to get my box to call after having it get stuck in "Negotiating". I rebooted the box, it said it was updating the tivo software, and now it's stuck in "Almost there. A few more seconds please...". I've power cycled the unit 5 times and waited up to 30 minutes.
> 
> Any ideas?


It lies. When it says "a few more seconds" you're probably less than half the way through. This was tough this summer when the power kept going out and it would take 15 minutes to get back up and recording.


----------



## Wolffpack

FalafeLover said:


> That sucks - I'll leave it alone for a couple hours but I'm not hopeful at this point. I've read that a series2 unit could get stuck on that screen if the modem is blown, which would be the worst scenario. Hopefully, it's just corrupted software.
> 
> Is there a way for me to get a fresh install of 3.1 onto that or a new drive? Do the PTV/Weaknees upgrade discs work on virgin drives?


There are many ways to fix problems. Check either over at Tivo Community Forum or DealDatabase.


----------



## Wolffpack

untouchable said:


> Just out of curiosity, can I still get the upgrade (I have Vonage) if my HR10-250 is calling the NY 212 number?? I want to make sure I get the upgrade, but I'll have to take it elsewhere if it has to call the D* number...


Folks with Vonage are getting the update. Which number you call doesn't make a difference.


----------



## untouchable

Wolffpack said:


> Folks with Vonage are getting the update. Which number you call doesn't make a difference.


Cool, thanks for your input...I just wasn't sure if the update was coming through TIVO servers, or D* servers


----------



## Wolffpack

untouchable said:


> Cool, thanks for your input...I just wasn't sure if the update was coming through TIVO servers, or D* servers


The updates comes via the SAT. It's stored on your system. The phone call is only needed to trigger the update to process. You're daily phone calls all go to Tivo. The only reason your HR10 would call DTV is for PPV info.

If you go into Setting - Phone and look at the last successful call, and if you can "Make Daily Call" you should be good to go.


----------



## LOBO2999

I got the update but only on 1 of my hd tivos , anyone know why? I have forced calls on the 1 that didnt get it , but no go.


----------



## k0rww

LOBO2999 said:


> I got the update but only on 1 of my hd tivos , anyone know why? I have forced calls on the 1 that didnt get it , but no go.


I had the same experience.

Richard


----------



## captain_video

The software distribution is probably tied to the Tivo service number or something else that's unique to the box. Many people with multiple HDTivos have received the update on only one or two boxes while the rest have remained at 3.1.5f. I have three HDTivos and none of them have received the update yet.


----------



## Wolffpack

I received it on both of mine which were placed in service July of this year and December of 2005. Maybe their working backwards newest to oldest.


----------



## Reggie3

Wolffpack said:


> I received it on both of mine which were placed in service July of this year and December of 2005. Maybe their working backwards newest to oldest.


Nope - got mine in August


----------



## 04z71wbh

i got it on my older hr10, but not the new one (less than 3 weeks ago)


----------



## LOBO2999

my newest one 1st as well


----------



## Phil T

Still nothing here for me. I got mine in August 2005.


----------



## aprest

One of my three HR10-250 STBs received the 6.3 update last night and caused me lots of grief. When the HR10-250 reset itself it added a bunch of OTA channels that I can't receive but the big problem was that I had no audio on the channels broadcasting in Dolby 5.1. I did not realize that I had the new software and started testing cables and connections. It turned out that there is a new Audio Digital Output menu selection that allows you to chose between Dolby Digital (which is where it was set after the update) or Dolby Digital to PCM. The Dolby Digital requires that you run the HDMI cable through a Dolby Digital decoder which my monitor does not have. Once I reset it to Dolby Digital to PCM it worked fine.


----------



## Wolffpack

aprest said:


> One of my three HR10-250 STBs received the 6.3 update last night and caused me lots of grief. When the HR10-250 reset itself it added a bunch of OTA channels that I can't receive but the big problem was that I had no audio on the channels broadcasting in Dolby 5.1. I did not realize that I had the new software and started testing cables and connections. It turned out that there is a new Audio Digital Output menu selection that allows you to chose between Dolby Digital (which is where it was set after the update) or Dolby Digital to PCM. The Dolby Digital requires that you run the HDMI cable through a Dolby Digital decoder which my monitor does not have. Once I reset it to Dolby Digital to PCM it worked fine.


I believe all of those were covered in Earl's release notes for 6.3 which were referenced in the first post of this thread. To quote:



Earl said:


> Notes
> 
> * Phone Line Must be connected (Note, Double check your dial in phone number as a significant number of Area Codes have changed since the last update
> * After receiving the new software some settings will revert to factory default, including:
> o Favorites Channels - settings will be deleted (list will be empty)
> o Channel You Receive - list will reset and all channels will be checked
> o Channel Banner - time out will be set to "Display banner normally"
> o Spending Limit - settings will be set to $10
> o Dolby Digital - Autorecord and output options will be set to "Off"​


​


----------



## steff3

The HD failed in my HR10 yesterday, had been going and I expected this. I replaced with a new HD using Instant Cake. The last thing the unit was showing before it failed was download in progress and was @ 1% for at least an hour then crash, it went. If in fact that was 6.3 coming to the system and not activated yet with the dial in, will it come back down to the new HD at some point?


----------



## Tim Sly

My HR10 updated to 6.3 last night. But then it just got replaced by the HR20 today when the installer came. It will go on eBay. I am keeping another HR10 in the other room but haven't checked if it was updated.


----------



## Wolffpack

steff3 said:


> The HD failed in my HR10 yesterday, had been going and I expected this. I replaced with a new HD using Instant Cake. The last thing the unit was showing before it failed was download in progress and was @ 1% for at least an hour then crash, it went. If in fact that was 6.3 coming to the system and not activated yet with the dial in, will it come back down to the new HD at some point?


Yes, it will catch up.


----------



## steff3

Wolffpack said:


> Yes, it will catch up.


Wolfpack, thank you. Your input here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TVSaurus

What will the software version say in the phone settings menu? I can't tell which is the new one.


----------



## captain_video

It won't say anything in the phone settings menu with regards to the software version. That info is on the system information screen. The indication you'll see on the phone settings menu is "Pending restart" for the last call status if your unit has received the update and the initialization command to install it upon the next reboot.


----------



## hiker

captain_video said:


> It won't say anything in the phone settings menu with regards to the software version. That info is on the system information screen. The indication you'll see on the phone settings menu is "Pending restart" for the last call status if your unit has received the update and the initialization command to install it upon the next reboot.


My Phone screen does show the software version. I'm referring to the screen where you force a Daily Call. It's also on the System Info screen.


----------



## Wolffpack

hiker said:


> My Phone screen does show the software version. I'm referring to the screen where you force a Daily Call. It's also on the System Info screen.


The phone status screen will continue showing 3.1.5.... until the system reboots and installs 6.3-01-2-357. As the "captain" stateed the status will say "pending restart" and on it's own the unit will reboot & install the new software at 2:00am the next morning if it's not doing anything else. If you manually restart the system it will install the software then. The install can take a couple of hours depending on how full your Now Playing list is. Don't interrupt the update process or you may find yourself with an unbootable unit.


----------



## heathramos

I wonder how many days or weeks until all hr10-250 receivers get the upgrade.

I have two hd tivos and neither have got it yet.

I am not the most patient guy.


----------



## Ric

maybe an issue with 6.3. Not sure how repeatable this is but twice last night I was quickly scrolling through the guide and it caused a complete reset of the box. after it did it twice, it didn't do it again so not sure if its a bug or not. Not sure the name of the guides but I used the guide with the channels on the left and shows coming up on the right. I paged through the channels vs just going one at a time.


----------



## Wolffpack

heathramos said:


> I wonder how many days or weeks until all hr10-250 receivers get the upgrade.
> 
> I have two hd tivos and neither have got it yet.
> 
> I am not the most patient guy.


Other posts indicate it's being rolled out through Oct 4.


----------



## tpayne105

I have forced a call and during the download, it was showing percentages of receiving something...what could this mean? I still have the 3.1.5 version showing....no pending restart message...

What could this have been???


----------



## Wolffpack

tpayne105 said:


> I have forced a call and during the download, it was showing percentages of receiving something...what could this mean? I still have the 3.1.5 version showing....no pending restart message...
> 
> What could this have been???


It means your unit is not in the list to receive the update yet. Doesn't matter how many times you force your call, it will be the same until your unit gets the official "OK" to apply it.

If you want it earlier, check out the other forums that tell you how.


----------



## FastEddie

Wolffpack said:


> It means your unit is not in the list to receive the update yet. Doesn't matter how many times you force your call, it will be the same until your unit gets the official "OK" to apply it.
> 
> If you want it earlier, check out the other forums that tell you how.


what other threads? I have searched but have not found any that tell how to force a download.

I spent 2 hours on the phone with a level 2 tech supervisor and even he couldn't force the download.

BTW I'm the newbie and finally regestired and posted.


----------



## naijai

No way to force the 6.3 upgrade you'll get it when you get it patience is a virtue


----------



## MIMOTech

Since the announcment, I have been monitoring my HR10 for the pending reset/restart message. On Friday after work I checked and the message was there. I then forced a restart by unpluging the HR10's power. HR10 started with it's normal reboot and got thrhought to point then restarted automaticly again. This time it went into the TIVO logo for a while and then to the New DirecTV restart lgo. At this point a message came on stating that it could take up to one hour to complete the update. Since I have an H20 also connected to the TV I went to that to watch the local news broadcast. After about 30 min. I went back to the HR10 and the load and reboot was done. Resetup my Favorits and started the folders on the nowplaying list. Overal it runs faster which is very welcome. No problems so far with the SW. 

P


----------



## Wolffpack

FastEddie said:


> what other threads? I have searched but have not found any that tell how to force a download.
> 
> I spent 2 hours on the phone with a level 2 tech supervisor and even he couldn't force the download.
> 
> BTW I'm the newbie and finally regestired and posted.


What I meant was checking out other *forums* that explain how to hack your Tivo after which you can manually apply the update. There is no way to force the update on the HR10, you just have to wait for the phone authorization. There's info on Tivo Community Forum and DealDatabase about hacking.


----------



## FastEddie

Wolffpack said:


> What I meant was checking out other *forums* that explain how to hack your Tivo after which you can manually apply the update. There is no way to force the update on the HR10, you just have to wait for the phone authorization. There's info on Tivo Community Forum and DealDatabase about hacking.


Thanks, I'll wait, being as my HR10-250 has a 3 year extended warranty and I own it outright.


----------



## wipeout

Will we lose any of our Season Passes with this update?


----------



## Wolffpack

wipeout said:


> Will we lose any of our Season Passes with this update?


Nope. See Earl's release notes in the first post of this thread.


----------



## gregftlaud

i just spoke with a csr in the hd department at dtv (for what it is worth) and she looked up info on the 6.3 upgrade and she said most of the receivers would get the upgrade on oct 4 (last day of the upgrade she said)... now of course remember this is just a csr and we all know how reliable they are/arent sometimes but i just thought i'd share this with u guys.

greg


----------



## scottinsturbridge

gregftlaud said:


> i just spoke with a csr in the hd department at dtv (for what it is worth) and she looked up info on the 6.3 upgrade and she said most of the receivers would get the upgrade on oct 4 (last day of the upgrade she said)... now of course remember this is just a csr and we all know how reliable they are/arent sometimes but i just thought i'd share this with u guys.
> 
> greg


Wow, the percentage of people that are on this forum that have it allready is exceptionally high if most people are not getting the update on october 4th....I guess I will just have to wait till Oct 4th. I did win the top raffle prize in a golf tourney last weekend though.

Scott


----------



## anubys

I think what the CSR meant is that most people will get the update *BY* October 4th, not _on_ October 4th


----------



## brianr4666

6.3 is on HOLD.............


----------



## CraterGrillo

brianr4666 said:


> 6.3 is on HOLD.............


Huh? What's that about.

Do you know something that we don't know?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

CraterGrillo said:


> Huh? What's that about.
> 
> Do you know something that we don't know?


v6.3 rollout has been put on "pause"... while they try to identify what caused the 72.5 and 95 sat signal issues.


----------



## captain_video

Well, yes, and no. All three of my HDTivos received the slices in mfs last night but they're not being installed even after forcing a daily call. Up til now they've been discarded right after being downloaded since my HDTivos were apparently not scheduled to get the update yet. 

My guess is that DTV is still sending the slices over the sats but just not activating them at this time, and thereby not causing any HDTivo that receives them to discriminate about whether they should be kept or discarded. I assume that DTV will be sending out an update (6.3a?) once they get the 72.5/95 sat issue squared away and will resume the rollout.


----------



## CraterGrillo

Earl Bonovich said:


> v6.3 rollout has been put on "pause"... while they try to identify what caused the 72.5 and 95 sat signal issues.


If you don't mind, what are the issues with 72.5 and 95?


----------



## hiker

CraterGrillo said:


> If you don't mind, what are the issues with 72.5 and 95?


Missing channels. See thread at TiVoCommunity here.


----------



## CraterGrillo

hiker said:


> Missing channels. See thread at TiVoCommunity here.


Thanks for the link.

Now I have to wait even longer for this update - even my wife was glad to hear that there was a fix for speed and new folders.

:crying:


----------



## WynsWrld98

I received the v6.3 firmware upgrade last weekend, HR10-250 owner for two years, the folders and increase in speed are great but I've already had two programs record which are empty. You hit play on them they show 0:00 and ask if you want to delete them. Prior to v6.3 I had never seen this behavior. Unacceptable!!!!


----------



## Ric

May be having another issue with 6.3. New shows seem to have about a 5 second audio dropout maybe once or twice per hour. Happened on Fox and CBS channels last night - anyone else get this? Video seemed fine - shows were Prison Break, Vanished, and How I met your Mother


----------



## sshams95

I have Vonage and both of my H10-250's are using wireless phone jacks to make their daily calls...all calls in System info show that the calls are successful each day. 

I noticed that DTV issued a statement re:H20's OTA functionality would be pushed through an update via phone land line, wireless phone jack would not work.

Is this true? Also, would the 6.3 update not work if I have the wireless phone jack (understanding that the update is being delayed)?


----------



## mjones73

sshams95 said:


> I have Vonage and both of my H10-250's are using wireless phone jacks to make their daily calls...all calls in System info show that the calls are successful each day.
> 
> I noticed that DTV issued a statement re:H20's OTA functionality would be pushed through an update via phone land line, wireless phone jack would not work.
> 
> Is this true? Also, would the 6.3 update not work if I have the wireless phone jack (understanding that the update is being delayed)?


The update is sent via the dish, it just needs to make the call to activate the update for installation. The unit could care less if the jacks are wireless as long as it can get a dial tone and successfully make a call.


----------



## Vin

Earl Bonovich said:


> v6.3 rollout has been put on "pause"... while they try to identify what caused the 72.5 and 95 sat signal issues.


Earl, is the audio dropout issue being addressed as well? I'm not sure how widespread it is but there are a couple of threads on it over at TCF.


----------



## ChrisTheRock

Is there any way to get this update without a phone line connected? Sorry if this was answered earlier in the thread, I haven't read through it all.

I have AT&T CallVantage VOIP, and I can't make a daily call (I'm using a Linksys wireless VOIP router). I am having a tough time finding any tech support for this issue.

Anyway, is there anything I could do to get this update?


----------



## RAD

ChrisTheRock said:


> Is there any way to get this update without a phone line connected? Sorry if this was answered earlier in the thread, I haven't read through it all.
> 
> I have AT&T CallVantage VOIP, and I can't make a daily call (I'm using a Linksys wireless VOIP router). I am having a tough time finding any tech support for this issue.
> 
> Anyway, is there anything I could do to get this update?


Lots of luck with CallVantage. I gave them a shot and couldn't get it to work, AT&T said not supported. You need to have the box call to get the upgrade activated. What you might want to do is what for folks to say that they're rolling the upgrade out again after they fix the 72.5 issue and then take it to a friends house and make the call from there.


----------



## ChrisTheRock

RAD said:


> Lots of luck with CallVantage. I gave them a shot and couldn't get it to work, AT&T said not supported. You need to have the box call to get the upgrade activated. What you might want to do is what for folks to say that they're rolling the upgrade out again after they fix the 72.5 issue and then take it to a friends house and make the call from there.


Your response falls perfectly in line with what I thought I'd have to do, Thanks. (Aw, crap)
Does my friend need to have DirecTV also, or can I just make the call from any land line?


----------



## litzdog911

ChrisTheRock said:


> Your response falls perfectly in line with what I thought I'd have to do, Thanks. (Aw, crap)
> Does my friend need to have DirecTV also, or can I just make the call from any land line?


They don't have to have DirecTV.


----------



## anubys

ChrisTheRock said:


> Is there any way to get this update without a phone line connected? Sorry if this was answered earlier in the thread, I haven't read through it all.
> 
> I have AT&T CallVantage VOIP, and I can't make a daily call (I'm using a Linksys wireless VOIP router). I am having a tough time finding any tech support for this issue.
> 
> Anyway, is there anything I could do to get this update?


even if you connected a telephone line, the answer would be "no" because D* has halted the 6.3 upgrade for the moment while they work on an unexpected problem (6.3 can't see the 72.5 SAT)...

so, unless you are willing to hack your Tivo, then the answer is NO...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

anubys - 6.3a is apparently on many folks' TiVos -- just waiting for the telephone authorization.

I didn't think it'd take very long to correct the problem... Now it's just the hurry up and wait thing.


----------



## captain_video

6.3a started downloading yesterday. If you have a hacked HR10-250 then you can initiate the update manually. Otherwise, you'll have to wait for the authorization. Rumors are that most people won't get it until October 4th.

I updated my three HDTivos to 6.3a last night. The process is much faster than the 6.3 update since it apparently just installs a patch or two (just guessing on this). You never get a screeen indicating that it's installing the update. I just ran the installSw.itcl script and rebooted. After bootup they all showed 6.3a in the system information screen.

Unfortunately, the update has reportedly not fixed the DD dropout issue many people have experienced with OTA recordings. I'm sure the main purpose for the update was to get the 72.5 and 95 sat folks back online as quickly as possible. I suspect there will be another release to fix any other bugs. I'd be willing to bet that DTV is waiting to see if any other problems get reported so they can fix everything at once before they release another version.


----------



## jmschnur

So how is the 6.3a version?

Is the DD issue fixed along with Sat problem?

joel


----------



## mikehoff99

i must be the only one who does not have 6.3...i cant wait anymore!


----------



## luv2fly3

I don't have it yet either....still waiting patiently!! Grrr..


----------



## dturturro

^.3 was halted days ago. The 6.3a update people are talking about are those with hacked TiVos that were able to manually run the update. The 6.3a rollout will hopefully resume this week.


----------



## captain_video

> So how is the 6.3a version?
> 
> Is the DD issue fixed along with Sat problem?


I can't speak for the 72.5/95 sat issue since I don't get either one. 6.3a was reportedly released to fix this problem, so someone that gets either of those two sats will have to confirm it. The DD issue has not been fixed in this release from what I can tell. I still get occasional dropouts and just experienced my first stuttering video that everyone has been talking about.


----------



## DFDureiko

After debating on which to get HR10 or HR20 I just ordered one new on ebay, for 375 (on weakknees they are up to 599.00) after recieving it I thought I would activate it for the RV, then leave it running in the hopes of the upgrade arriving, then just before leaving for Floida on 21st Oct, bring it in the house and force a phone call? 
I did in fact email DTV about the HR20 as it said "MUST BE CONNECTED TO A LAND BASED PHONE LINE" they simply said the HR20 will not work in an RV, no explanation.
Dan


----------



## dogbreath

I manually updated my HR10-250 to 6.3a. Last night while recording one show and watching another the box became completely unresponsive to the remote. The only solution was to pull the power cord and reboot. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## icantdrive55

dogbreath said:


> I manually updated my HR10-250 to 6.3a. Last night while recording one show and watching another the box became completely unresponsive to the remote. The only solution was to pull the power cord and reboot. Has anyone else seen this?


How did you force it manually?


----------



## msmith

dogbreath said:


> I manually updated my HR10-250 to 6.3a. Last night while recording one show and watching another the box became completely unresponsive to the remote. The only solution was to pull the power cord and reboot. Has anyone else seen this?


I've had this happen on 3.1.5f as well.

Still waiting for 6.3 or 6.3a ....


----------



## litzdog911

DFDureiko said:


> After debating on which to get HR10 or HR20 I just ordered one new on ebay, for 375 (on weakknees they are up to 599.00) after recieving it I thought I would activate it for the RV, then leave it running in the hopes of the upgrade arriving, then just before leaving for Floida on 21st Oct, bring it in the house and force a phone call?
> I did in fact email DTV about the HR20 as it said "MUST BE CONNECTED TO A LAND BASED PHONE LINE" they simply said the HR20 will not work in an RV, no explanation.
> Dan


Not true. The HR20 will work fine without a phone line. In fact, unlike the HR10-250 HD DVR (and other Tivo-based DVRs), the HR20 does not even require a phone line for its initial Guided Setup.

The DirecTV Rep was quoting their terms & conditions. But it will work fine.


----------



## Vinny

litzdog911 said:


> Not true. The HR20 will work fine without a phone line. In fact, unlike the HR10-250 HD DVR (and other Tivo-based DVRs), the HR20 does not even require a phone line for its initial Guided Setup.
> 
> The DirecTV Rep was quoting their terms & conditions. But it will work fine.


*Does the HR20 make a daily call like the HR10. *

*Does anyone know when showcases will be available?*


----------



## litzdog911

Vinny said:


> *Does the HR20 make a daily call like the HR10. *
> 
> *Does anyone know when showcases will be available?*


1. Don't know how often the HR20 HD DVR "phones home", but it's probably every couple of days. At a minimum it needs to report any PPV movie orders you've made. That's why you lose the ability to order PPV movies with your remote if you have no phone line connected.

2. Don't know. They're showing up on the R15 SD DVRs. Probably not a high priority on the HR20 HD DVRs until the bugs are worked down.


----------



## 04z71wbh

6.3a in zip 762** on one HR10. Second HR10 still has 3.1. The second HR10 was purchased approx 3 weeks ago.


----------



## adam1115

The audio drop outs are HORRIBLE. They need to address this ASAP, PCM on an HD DVR is unacceptable. I'm ready to image back to 3.1.5..


----------



## Wolffpack

adam1115 said:


> The audio drop outs are HORRIBLE. They need to address this ASAP, PCM on an HD DVR is unacceptable. I'm ready to image back to 3.1.5..


I haven't run into any audio problems with 6.3a. It's installed on both my HR10s.


----------



## captain_video

They seem to be hit or miss with most people. I haven't documented which channels they have occurred on but it seems that some shows record just fine while others have intermittent periods of total silence that last up to 5 or 10 seconds. I've had some recordings where it happened 4 or 5 times within a 1-hour show and others where it occurred only once. The period of silence is usually followed by a slight glitch in the video (i.e., minor pixelisation) before it corrects itself, sort of like everything got out of sync and then it reset.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Captain - are you using Toslink or HDMI?


----------



## CraterGrillo

captain_video said:


> They seem to be hit or miss with most people. I haven't documented which channels they have occurred on but it seems that some shows record just fine while others have intermittent periods of total silence that last up to 5 or 10 seconds. I've had some recordings where it happened 4 or 5 times within a 1-hour show and others where it occurred only once. The period of silence is usually followed by a slight glitch in the video (i.e., minor pixelisation) before it corrects itself, sort of like everything got out of sync and then it reset.


Is it a problem with the recording, or playback?

In other words, if you have a dropout, then back up and re-play it, does the dropout occur at the same place? If it does, it's a recording issue. If it does not dropout the same way, I'd imagine a playback issue.


----------



## mkxanth

I have the same issue as the captain described and if I rewind it when the audio dropouts occur, the audio still is not there. So I think the problem is with the recording. I believe I have only seen the issue with the OTA recordings.


----------



## Wolffpack

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Captain - are you using Toslink or HDMI?


I'm using Toslink and haven't seen the problem.


----------



## Vin

captain_video said:


> They seem to be hit or miss with most people. I haven't documented which channels they have occurred on but it seems that some shows record just fine while others have intermittent periods of total silence that last up to 5 or 10 seconds. I've had some recordings where it happened 4 or 5 times within a 1-hour show and others where it occurred only once. The period of silence is usually followed by a slight glitch in the video (i.e., minor pixelisation) before it corrects itself, sort of like everything got out of sync and then it reset.


This describes what I've been experiencing exactly. My 1 year old HR10-250 was fine until the 6.3 upgrade, I now have 6.3a and the problem still exists. Approx. 99% of my recordings are OTA and the drop outs seem to be happening on all of my local channels.....not sure about the sat channels, I'll have to check that out.

Earl, I'll ask again, do you know if D* is aware of this problem and if so, are they planning on doing anything about it? Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## captain_video

> Captain - are you using Toslink or HDMI?


Both. I have the HDMI and Toslink outputs going to a 4:1 Gefen HDMI/digital audio switcher from all three of my HDTivos and DVD player. The output requires a DVI to HDMI adapter that goes to my Hitachi 60VS810 HDTV and the Toslink output feeds my preamp/processor.

The switcher doesn't pass digital audio through the HDMI connections since the output is a DVI connection. It also won't pass it through the HDMI inputs to the Toslink output, which is why I have them run in parallel to the HDMI cables. Audio output is set to Dolby Digital for all three HDTivos. Using PCM is not even a remote consideration in my book.


----------



## mkxanth

I'm using the optical digital audio output, is that what you mean by Toslink?
I am using HDMI for video output.


----------



## Reggie3

I just forced a call (not due till tomorrow) and the unit downloaded some data and then left a message that 6.3 would install - and to leave my phone line connected. I just forced a second call. 

Looks like they have restarted the downloads for this rev. I did not have 6.3 installed previously nor is my unit hacked.


----------



## icantdrive55

I just got a message on my 10-250 saying that the 6.3 upgrade is available and I must keep the phone line plugged in. I tried a forced call and ressetting....no new version yet??? how & when will it happen?


----------



## hiker

I got the 6.3 Software Update message also. 

It starts out:
ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requires phone line connection!

The funny thing is to get the message you have to make a phone call. I proved this on 2 of my HR10's, soon after forcing a call, the message popped up but no 6.3 yet!


----------



## Phil T

Same here!


----------



## pdawg17

I have NEVER had dropout problems until I installed 6.3a...I use Toslink and although it hasn't happened often for me, it has always been an OTA channel...it's bad enough that if something isn't done soon, I'm going back to 3.1.5f...the only way to get anywhere with this is through Earl...telling a CSR about this is a waste of time...they just tell you that your cable is bad or that the input has gone kaput...they can't put 2 and 2 together when you tell them it started right after the update...


----------



## LightGuy48

I can't wait for 6.3x because our HR10-250 has become worthless on 3.1.5, it's rebooting randomly, starts recordings in the middle of show, ends recordings in the middle of show, you can be watching a recorded program and the other recording will abort, I've had recordings become corrupted while trying to do other functions.... it's worthless right now.

I know it's not a HD issue because I've been down that road and this has none of those symptoms...


----------



## RAD

LightGuy48 said:


> I can't wait for 6.3x because our HR10-250 has become worthless on 3.1.5, it's rebooting randomly, starts recordings in the middle of show, ends recordings in the middle of show, you can be watching a recorded program and the other recording will abort, I've had recordings become corrupted while trying to do other functions.... it's worthless right now.
> 
> I know it's not a HD issue because I've been down that road and this has none of those symptoms...


Have you tried a reset and clear function on the box? My HR10-250 did similar things a number of months ago, D* said to do that and it's been fine ever since. This will wipe out all recordings and season passes, just to warn you.


----------



## redram38

pdawg17 said:


> I have NEVER had dropout problems until I installed 6.3a...I use Toslink and although it hasn't happened often for me, it has always been an OTA channel...it's bad enough that if something isn't done soon, I'm going back to 3.1.5f...the only way to get anywhere with this is through Earl...telling a CSR about this is a waste of time...they just tell you that your cable is bad or that the input has gone kaput...they can't put 2 and 2 together when you tell them it started right after the update...


How do you go back to the old software once they do the update. I had zero probelms with 3.1 but now I am getting the audio drops. It is very annoying


----------



## MIMOTech

Received 6.3a yesterday with no intervention. All seems fine, no problems.

P


----------



## Wolffpack

redram38 said:


> How do you go back to the old software once they do the update. I had zero probelms with 3.1 but now I am getting the audio drops. It is very annoying


You would have had to make a backup image of your drive running 3.1.5 and restore that image. There is no other way to roll back from 6.3 to 3.1.5.


----------



## pjo1966

I noticed the yellow light while we were watching something last night. I checked after the light went off and 6.3a had installed. There was no restart between when the yellow light went off and when I checked. Also, before 6.3 I could tell if the system had reset because the Now Playing list would no longer be sorted alphabetically. Does the HR10 retain the sort even after a reset?


----------



## jbongiovi

Is there anyway to force this update to take place? FWIW, I'm still on version 3.1.5*. No further updates ever occurred beyond this. If not for this forum, I wouldn't even know about 6.3. TS told me to hang up and make the daily call while it also did something on its end. Literally two minutes after I got off the phone with tech support yesterday, I received a message telling me the update was going to occur. I had assumed that meant it would have taken place last night. 

After a long discussion with TS this morning, I'm told that Tivo is handling the update and it occurs over the phone line. I'm further told there's no way to force the update to take place and I'll just have to wait until it rolls out in my area. There was no explanation for the timing of the 6.3 message.

My concern is that I never even received the 6.2 update (which I didn't know existed until D*TV told me about it this morning). I have little faith I'll just automatically receive the latest update if I haven't been updated beyond 3.1.5 so far.

Sorry if this is a newbie question.

Any assistance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wolffpack

No, there isn't a method to force the update aside from hacking your Tivo. There's not much more you can do other than wait.

6.2 was a version for SD DTivos only, not the HR10. 6.3 is HR10 specific.


----------



## jbongiovi

Wolffpack said:


> No, there isn't a method to force the update aside from hacking your Tivo. There's not much more you can do other than wait.
> 
> 6.2 was a version for SD DTivos only, not the HR10. 6.3 is HR10 specific.


Thanks.


----------



## pdawg17

Wolffpack said:


> You would have had to make a backup image of your drive running 3.1.5 and restore that image. There is no other way to roll back from 6.3 to 3.1.5.


Is there a way to preserve the recordings?


----------



## KingLoop

Well now, I wanted 6.3 for the folders and to rewind all the way back to the beginning of the buffer with the skip back button but now it seems with the OTA audio dropouts maybe I should wait. How many people with OTA and 6.3 have had this problem???


----------



## Wolffpack

pdawg17 said:


> Is there a way to preserve the recordings?


No. The MFS (where the recordings are stored) was run through a conversion from 3.1.5 to 6.3. The 3.1.5 software doesn't know what the new 6.3 format of the MFS looks like. There's no way to "unconvert" it.

The only way would have been to make an exact backup image of your drive before upgrading to 6.3. In that event you would still have your recordings that you had at backup time.


----------



## stroh

I have frequent audio dropouts on 3.1.5, wonder if it will get worse?


----------



## Wolffpack

I have 6.3a on my two units and, knock wood, haven't had any audio dropouts.


----------



## bobpenn

My Tivo just made the call and I also have the message telling me to keep the phone plugged in for 6.3. Forced a call, but no software update. But I assume it's coming soon. And not soon enough.


----------



## jeburnett

dogbreath said:


> I manually updated my HR10-250 to 6.3a. Last night while recording one show and watching another the box became completely unresponsive to the remote. The only solution was to pull the power cord and reboot. Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, and it has happened at least twice since 6.3a was installed. The remote and the front panel buttons have no effect. One time I pulled the power like yourself to get it back, the next time I just let it complete a recording and it cleared on its own.

It has only occurred while a recording is in progress. It has on other occasions (now twice) stopped recording and then restarted again putting two entries for the same show in the Now Playing list. There is a gap between the two recordings so I'm missing parts of a show.

Last week, an hour long program started 30 minutes late. Tonight, I had an hour long show stop recording at 48 minutes. Trying to look at a live channel only brought up a grayed out screen. I went into Season Pass and changed a recording option on the program I was missing so that it would record reruns. When I saved that option, the Tivo began recording the program again, though only in time to catch the last 3 minutes. Like before, two entries in the now playing list for the same show. Looking at Live channels also started working again as well. No power down or physical reset, so this is clearly a software problem!

One other thing about all these occurances; they only seem to happen on OTA HD broadcasts. I haven't seen this happen for satellite programs.

This is really not good and I hope others report it enough to get them to fix it.

Jonathan


----------



## George of the jungle

jeburnett said:


> Yes, and it has happened at least twice since 6.3a was installed. The remote and the front panel buttons have no effect. One time I pulled the power like yourself to get it back, the next time I just let it complete a recording and it cleared on its own.
> 
> It has only occurred while a recording is in progress. It has on other occasions (now twice) stopped recording and then restarted again putting two entries for the same show in the Now Playing list. There is a gap between the two recordings so I'm missing parts of a show.
> 
> Last week, an hour long program started 30 minutes late. Tonight, I had an hour long show stop recording at 48 minutes. Trying to look at a live channel only brought up a grayed out screen. I went into Season Pass and changed a recording option on the program I was missing so that it would record reruns. When I saved that option, the Tivo began recording the program again, though only in time to catch the last 3 minutes. Like before, two entries in the now playing list for the same show. Looking at Live channels also started working again as well. No power down or physical reset, so this is clearly a software problem!
> 
> One other thing about all these occurances; they only seem to happen on OTA HD broadcasts. I haven't seen this happen for satellite programs.
> 
> This is really not good and I hope others report it enough to get them to fix it.
> 
> Jonathan


Glad we were doing some construction and our phone line is not hooked up. Me thinks I will wait a few days to plug the phone line back in.


----------



## Wolffpack

Let me ask this. Is anyone having problems with 6.3 that allowed it to upgrade on it's own versus running the manual slice update? I was lazy and wanted 6.3 so I modified my bootpage to allow the update to run on it's own. I've not had problems. Sure, I've gotta pull the drive to get the hacks running again but I'm running 6.3a on two HR10s without problems.


----------



## Capmeister

Anyone know generally how soon after you get the message to keep your phone attached that the update happens? My phone is always attached, but I'm just curious.


----------



## luebster

I've been checking the Settings>Phone page nearly every day (along with forcing calls) hoping to get 6.3. Obviously I haven't yet hacked my box. Usually, the Next Scheduled Call item lists a time late in the evening, anywhere from 9-11 at night.

Wednesday night the next scheduled call was for Friday at something like 9:30 PM. I did not force a call.

Interestingly, last night (Thursday), I got the '6.3 is coming, keep your phone line connected' message and the next scheduled time now said Saturday at 1:39 AM.

I find it odd that:

The next scheduled call would change without successfully making a call in the first place
The time would be out of the range it normally is
The time is only 21 minutes before the typical 2AM reboot time after an upgrade. Just enough time to phone home and process data...

Perhaps I'll get the flag Fri night/Sat AM?


----------



## price3

I have those same audio dropouts others are reporting, but haven't got 6.3 yet. I think the two are unrelated.


----------



## micah67

I received the message on Wednesday. A force call Wednesday night had no results. A force call last night (Thursday) and I was updated. The reboot/upgrade took about 30 minutes.


----------



## rbpeirce

jeburnett said:


> It has only occurred while a recording is in progress. It has on other occasions (now twice) stopped recording and then restarted again putting two entries for the same show in the Now Playing list. There is a gap between the two recordings so I'm missing parts of a show.
> 
> Jonathan


I had this happen with a failing unit. It would spontaneously reboot at odd times. If it happened to be recording something at the time it would continue and create a new entry. There would be a gap between the two corresponding to the reboot time.


----------



## FarNorth

I've had my unit for almost a year and have never had a phone line hooked up. I knew about the software update but haven't gotten around to hooking up a phone line because I wanted to make sure the update was safe - so I checked here.

I've been having the audio dropouts and occasional video/audio syncs for the last week or so, more than normal. Since I have not installed the update, something else is going on and it is probably unrelated.


----------



## Monty23

rbpeirce said:


> I had this happen with a failing unit. It would spontaneously reboot at odd times. If it happened to be recording something at the time it would continue and create a new entry. There would be a gap between the two corresponding to the reboot time.


I've had my HR10-250 for over two years. As you use it, it will slow down, get buggy, and in extreme cases reboot itself. Everytime this happens (about every 4-6 months), you must do a format of the unit (this will erase all your season passes and favorites but won't erase any recorded programs) and it should work like new again for months. This has worked for me 100% of the time.


----------



## pdawg17

Monty23 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for over two years. As you use it, it will slow down, get buggy, and in extreme cases reboot itself. Everytime this happens (about every 4-6 months), you must do a format of the unit (this will erase all your season passes and favorites but won't erase any recorded programs) and it should work like new again for months. This has worked for me 100% of the time.


When the unit is upgraded to 6.3a, is that the same as doing a C&D since I believe the information is moved or is the benefit of a C&D that it erases the SP files, etc and creates new files?


----------



## Monty23

pdawg17 said:


> When the unit is upgraded to 6.3a, is that the same as doing a C&D since I believe the information is moved or is the benefit of a C&D that it erases the SP files, etc and creates new files?


I don't have the 6.3a update yet, however from what I've read it does not clear and delete everything. It will erase your favorites and reset some other options. The clear & delete option (format) seems to fix all the weird problems that crop up with heavy use. I have two hard drives in mine and it takes several hours to do this but I consider this normal maintenance 3 times a year.


----------



## Monty23

I got the message about having my phone line hooked up for the 6.3a update yesterday so I formatted my unit last night so I have a clean start for the updated software. I think the problem is the hard drive gets heavily fragmented over time and that's what starts making it act weird including actual reboots while watching or recording a program. It also seems to fix the periodic picture and audio dropouts too.


----------



## dturturro

micah67 said:


> I received the message on Wednesday. A force call Wednesday night had no results. A force call last night (Thursday) and I was updated. The reboot/upgrade took about 30 minutes.


I also got the e-mail Wednesday, but several forced calls and reboots later and still nothing!


----------



## Herdfan

Some posters over at TCF are reporting that units with dual drives are having trouble with the 6.3a update. The main issue seems to be the unit won't finish the boot up.

Has anyone here with dual drive units experienced this issue?

Both my units are 2x250's, so I have unplugged my phone line until I am more comfortable that this is an isolated issue.


----------



## George of the jungle

We just finished our construction project in the living room. Hooked our phone line back up and tried to make the daily call. We get a message that the unit is in the process of upgrading software.

No other messeges on our machine.


----------



## Monty23

Herdfan said:


> Some posters over at TCF are reporting that units with dual drives are having trouble with the 6.3a update. The main issue seems to be the unit won't finish the boot up.
> 
> Has anyone here with dual drive units experienced this issue?
> 
> Both my units are 2x250's, so I have unplugged my phone line until I am more comfortable that this is an isolated issue.


I have an HR10-250 from Weakknees that has two hard drives. I e-mailed them today asking about any problems with the 6.3a software with their dual drive kits and they said there should be no problems.


----------



## old7

The HR10-250 that I upgraded to 6.3a has two hard drives (2*320GB) and I haven't had any issues. I am waiting on my other HR10-250 (2*250GB) until I am certain that there are no issues. I want one working, at the very least.


----------



## George of the jungle

Just to add a tidbit of info, after restarting our unit, now we get the message about the upcomming update. I noticed our scheduled call is at 12:48 just 20 minutes from now so I am will wait up out of curiosity to see what happens.


----------



## Wolffpack

George of the jungle said:


> Just to add a tidbit of info, after restarting our unit, now we get the message about the upcomming update. I noticed our scheduled call is at 12:48 just 20 minutes from now so I am will wait up out of curiosity to see what happens.


You can always force the daily call via Setup and such. After the call if the status is "pending restart" that means you're ready to go and manually restarting your system will get it installed. Just let it do it's thing. Don't get impatient.


----------



## George of the jungle

Wolffpack said:


> You can always force the daily call via Setup and such. After the call if the status is "pending restart" that means you're ready to go and manually restarting your system will get it installed. Just let it do it's thing. Don't get impatient.


System made the phone call, no update on restart. I guess they are holding true to the 2 am power down.


----------



## redram38

What I thought was audio drops was much more serious. My HR10 would freeze up on all stations. I did a clear and delete all and then it started rebooting. I did the cleat and delete all again Sat and now It plays for about 5 minutes and reboots. Unless I keep it unpluged it just keeps rebooting. D* said that the update probl loading onto a bad sector on the HD. They are sending me a new one this week, but I had zero trouble until the update came down. I had 6.3a when all the problems started.

I asked the tech if they were having many problems since the update and he said yes they were.


----------



## MAVERICK007

Looks like my 10-250 is scheduled for version 6.3 download @ 3:47AM Wednesday. Hope it will install cleanly without bugs. :icon_dumm


----------



## RAD

MAVERICK007 said:


> Looks like my 10-250 is scheduled for version 6.3 download @ 3:47AM Wednesday. Hope it will install cleanly without bugs. :icon_dumm


How do you know that? If you're looking to see what time the box will make the call that doesn't mean that you're schedule to get the update (which is downloaded via the satellite stream, not the modem call, all that does is tell the box to activate it).


----------



## MAVERICK007

RAD said:


> How do you know that? If you're looking to see what time the box will make the call that doesn't mean that you're schedule to get the update (which is downloaded via the satellite stream, not the modem call, all that does is tell the box to activate it).


Thanks for informing me. I had read in previous threads from earlier this month that DTV was trying to push through 6.3 by 10/4. So, much for using thread info on DBS Talk to deduct somewhat of a conclusion.


----------



## cybrsurfer

RAD said:


> How do you know that? If you're looking to see what time the box will make the call that doesn't mean that you're schedule to get the update (which is downloaded via the satellite stream, not the modem call, all that does is tell the box to activate it).


Hmmm.... the message I got says:

"Subject: 6.3 Software Update
From: DirecTV
Date: Wed 9/27

ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requires phone line connection!

If you have the HD DVR you'll soon be receiving our version 6.3 software upgrade. The upgrade will only occur if your phone line is connected."


----------



## litzdog911

cybrsurfer said:


> ...
> I think the HR10 requires the modem for this update, however the newer HR20 updates via the satellite.


The v6.3a software is actually delivered via satellite, but requires a phone call to trigger its installation.


----------



## Groundhog45

I got the "upgrading soon" message Thursday night but nothing as of Sunday night (Monday am.). Maybe tomorrow. I assumed that getting the message would mean it meant "soon". Guess not. 

GH


----------



## RAD

cybrsurfer said:


> Hmmm.... the message I got says:
> 
> "Subject: 6.3 Software Update
> From: DirecTV
> Date: Wed 9/27
> 
> ATTENTION: Upcoming HD DVR upgrade requires phone line connection!
> 
> If you have the HD DVR you'll soon be receiving our version 6.3 software upgrade. The upgrade will only occur if your phone line is connected."


The message was just infomration, didn't mean that the next time you called the box would activate the upgrade, that's all decided on a schedule that D* has for rolling it out. You could get it this week or three weeks from now.


----------



## pjo1966

Herdfan said:


> Some posters over at TCF are reporting that units with dual drives are having trouble with the 6.3a update. The main issue seems to be the unit won't finish the boot up.
> 
> Has anyone here with dual drive units experienced this issue?
> 
> Both my units are 2x250's, so I have unplugged my phone line until I am more comfortable that this is an isolated issue.


I have two drives and had no issues with the boot up.


----------



## captain_video

It's an isolated issue. I've got three dual drive HDTivos with 6.3a and don't have any bootup problems. I've also upgraded several other dual drive HDTivos and so far they're working fine as well.


----------



## jedster

Groundhog45 said:


> I got the "upgrading soon" message Thursday night but nothing as of Sunday night (Monday am.). Maybe tomorrow. I assumed that getting the message would mean it meant "soon". Guess not.
> 
> GH


Same here. Got it on two different boxes. I guess the argument in favor of it is that in order for people to get it their hr10 needs to be hooked up via telephone. but i also noticed that i only got it after making a daily phone call. so why remind me to hook it up to the phone? when it was already hooked up. sounds like someone with brain damage came up with that idea.

maybe they should have sent a message which said:

"we've noticed that your hr10 box is hooked up to a phone connection. that's good, because within the next month or so (could be tomorrow, could be 25 days from now) we're going to upgrade your box with 6.3. if you unplug your box, you won't get this upgrade. so please don't unplug your phone connection. in short, don't do anything. we just wanted you to know that everything is set up perfectly, and within 30 days or so, but maybe longer, we'll upgrade your dvr software, and we hope you enjoy it."


----------



## dturturro

Everyone's talking about getting the message but not the uprgade (myself included). Has anyone even gotten the upgrade since late last week? Did they stop it for a 2nd time?


----------



## Vinny

dturturro said:


> Everyone's talking about getting the message but not the uprgade (myself included). Has anyone even gotten the upgrade since late last week? Did they stop it for a 2nd time?


*I thought I was receiving the upgrade because the red light was on when I woke up this morning. I made the daily call....and nothing. Still version 3.1. I don't know why the light was on for hours; but it's off now.*


----------



## cybrsurfer

Vinny said:


> *I thought I was receiving the upgrade because the red light was on when I woke up this morning. I made the daily call....and nothing. Still version 3.1. I don't know why the light was on for hours; but it's off now.*


Hi Vinny, my HR10 did the same thing this morning (Monday). Hopefully they will turn on the update soon.


----------



## Wolffpack

You may have indeed received the update, but the phone call still controls which HR10s appliy the update. I must have been early on their list as I upgraded one of mine to 6.3 and then allowed it to upgrade to 6.3a. My other one upgraded to 6.3a as soon as I removed the "updatesoftware=false" from bootpage. So at this moment I have one 6.3a unhacked and one hacked. Both of which do not have the audio problems stated by others.


----------



## cybrsurfer

Wolffpack said:


> You may have indeed received the update, but the phone call still controls which HR10s appliy the update. I must have been early on their list as I upgraded one of mine to 6.3 and then allowed it to upgrade to 6.3a. My other one upgraded to 6.3a as soon as I removed the "updatesoftware=false" from bootpage. So at this moment I have one 6.3a unhacked and one hacked. Both of which do not have the audio problems stated by others.


What are the steps to removing the "updatesoftware=false" from the boot page. Can you give a step by step? Or is this only on hacked units?:lol:


----------



## Wolffpack

cybrsurfer said:


> What are the steps to removing the "updatesoftware=false" from the boot page. Can you give a step by step? Or is this only on hacked units?:lol:


Only hacked units. But a non-hacked unit doesn't have that option enabled. You only do this when you hack you unit so you have control over when updates are applied. If you have a non-hacked unit yours is just waiting for the phone call to tell it to do so. When I removed that option my units did what they were told and were authorized to apply the update via the phone call.

You can force apply the update but then again requires hacking.


----------



## immax45

Does the 6.3/6.3a software upgrade to the HR10-250 correct the issues related to output of Dolby Digital 5.1 via HDMI? I just got a HR20-700 and appreciated the ability to connect it to my receiver using just the HDMI cable and get 5.1 surround. It would be nice to FINALLY eliminate the redundant optical cable from my HR10-250..... 

Thanks

immax45


----------



## litzdog911

immax45 said:


> Does the 6.3/6.3a software upgrade to the HR10-250 correct the issues related to output of Dolby Digital 5.1 via HDMI? I just got a HR20-700 and appreciated the ability to connect it to my receiver using just the HDMI cable and get 5.1 surround. It would be nice to FINALLY eliminate the redundant optical cable from my HR10-250.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> immax45


No.
See the release notes here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63633


----------



## harsh

immax45 said:


> Does the 6.3/6.3a software upgrade to the HR10-250 correct the issues related to output of Dolby Digital 5.1 via HDMI?


According to the information on page 8 of the manual, Dolby Digital is only supported via the optical output. I suspect that no amount of software is going to change that.


----------



## Groundhog45

Well, I posted above that I got the upgrade soon message last Thursday. I made the daily call Monday night just after midnight and it said pending restart. So of course I did a restart. All seems to work okay so far. I like finally having folders. I guess this verifies that D* is still sending out 6.3a.  

GH


----------



## Reggie3

I just forced a call and got the message pending restart. I pulled the plug to force a restart and though it took some time I now have 6.3a.


----------



## k0rww

I have two 10-250s:

I received V6.3a-01-2-357 on 9/14/06 on one unit. 
Then the software was put on hold by DirecTV.

I received the V6.3a-01-2-357 on the 2nd 10-250 on 10/02/06.

It doesn't appear to me that any changes were made to the software after the hold.

Richard


----------



## Jace

Still no update for mine... hopefully soon!


----------



## Reggie3

Jace said:


> Still no update for mine... hopefully soon!


I was one of the first to receive notice that I would get the new software after they had the pause to bring out 6.3a. So I suspect they are going in the same order to do the actual install.


----------



## jbongiovi

In Las Vegas. Updated last night (had in standby mode). Powered on this am and got green vertically sliced and distorted screen. Removed power cord for about a minute and then restarted. Working fine now with update 6.3a. 

Guide is now instantaneously there. Some software changes and tweaks available now (Dolby Digital, Channel list). Now if I could just get the rest of my local HDs on the HR20 . . .


----------



## captain_video

You guys do realize that there's a menu option to reboot the HDTivo, don't you? Pulling the plug will definitely work but it can be a little hard on the unit if you make a habit of it. If you have bash access you can also reboot the HDTivo by typing in "reboot" at the prompt.


----------



## MikeW

Still waiting very impatiently.

As for DD 5.1 through HDMI...my setup is passing DD 5.1. I have HDMI going to the TV and an optical out from the TV to the receiver. DD 5.1 lights up for the game right now (Yanks/Det) and turns off when I go to local news.


----------



## CraterGrillo

MikeW said:


> Still waiting very impatiently..


Sigh. Me too.


----------



## Wolffpack

captain_video said:


> You guys do realize that there's a menu option to reboot the HDTivo, don't you? Pulling the plug will definitely work but it can be a little hard on the unit if you make a habit of it. If you have bash access you can also reboot the HDTivo by typing in "reboot" at the prompt.


Very good point CV. What causes more filesysystem corruption? Pull the plug or tell the unit to perform a controled RESET?


----------



## FastEddie

Well I have the pending restart on one of my HR10-250's just waiting for the show thats recording to restart...WOO HOO!

Now I just need to get the wife off the front room one to see if I got the update on it or not.


Wait scratch that...I just forced the daily call and now the other one is pending restart. Damn recording shows...hurry up.

Oh Happy Days....Oh Happy Days....


----------



## rod456

Monty23 said:


> I don't have the 6.3a update yet, however from what I've read it does not clear and delete everything. It will erase your favorites and reset some other options. The clear & delete option (format) seems to fix all the weird problems that crop up with heavy use. I have two hard drives in mine and it takes several hours to do this but I consider this normal maintenance 3 times a year.


Is the clear/delete/format a Linux command or can it be done from the Setup commands in Tivo interface?

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## captain_video

The Clear & delete everything option is available from the Tivo menus. It does NOT reformat the drive. It just resets all of the season passes and other settings and deletes any recordings on the drive to return the Tivo to factory fresh condition. You will have to rerun guided setup when you're done. It will take up to 48 hours for the guide data to repopulate after performing a C&DE.


----------



## jeffstra

How is it that the sattelite can contact our receivers individually? If you were a non-benevolent dictator imagine the possibilities. You could send tailored news stories based on each persons demographics. Why don't we all receive the upgrade at once? One big broadcast. That's the way we receive TV shows. I mean Apple doesn't contact my computer and automatically upgrade it. I can set it to check for upgrades that are available but I'm in control. This is weird.


----------



## RAD

The upgraded software is on everyone's system, it's the phone call in that tells the box to actually install the upgrade, at least that's my understanding of the process.


----------



## Vinny

RAD said:


> The upgraded software is on everyone's system, it's the phone call in that tells the box to actually install the upgrade, at least that's my understanding of the process.


*I've used the "Make Daily Call Now" feature and the new software still isn't loaded.*

*Is there something I can do?*


----------



## RAD

Vinny said:


> *I've used the "Make Daily Call Now" feature and the new software still isn't loaded.*
> 
> *Is there something I can do?*


Unless you want to hack the box all you can do is wait for D* to tell your box to do the install.


----------



## dthoman

Is the target date for everyone to be updated still October 4, which is today. I had my daily call last night and nothing happened and I am not schedule for another daily call until October 5. So I know that I have my phone connected and it is working properly, I wonder why I haven't gotten it yet? What is DTV protocol for sending out updates to this receiver. Unlike the HR20, everyone gets the update at the same time. 

I thought I read that the date was moved later in October, but I can't exactly remember which thread I read it on.


----------



## Vinny

RAD said:


> Unless you want to hack the box all you can do is wait for D* to tell your box to do the install.


OK......thanks. I wouldn't even know where to begin to hack the box; so I will be waiting.


----------



## Phil T

Still no joy for me this morning!


----------



## jeffstra

jeffstra said:


> How is it that the sattelite can contact our receivers individually? If you were a non-benevolent dictator imagine the possibilities. You could send tailored news stories based on each persons demographics. Why don't we all receive the upgrade at once? One big broadcast. That's the way we receive TV shows. I mean Apple doesn't contact my computer and automatically upgrade it. I can set it to check for upgrades that are available but I'm in control. This is weird.


No conspiracy theorists here I guess. Don't have the update. Bought my unit 2 years ago for $1,000. You'd think that I'd be towards the front of the line but I'm probably happy I don't have it given some of the problems. I expect my relatively old unit may experience some problems.


----------



## CraterGrillo

dthoman said:


> Is the target date for everyone to be updated still October 4, which is today. I had my daily call last night and nothing happened and I am not schedule for another daily call until October 5. So I know that I have my phone connected and it is working properly, I wonder why I haven't gotten it yet? What is DTV protocol for sending out updates to this receiver. Unlike the HR20, everyone gets the update at the same time.
> 
> I thought I read that the date was moved later in October, but I can't exactly remember which thread I read it on.


A bunch of us haven't gotten it yet, and I vaguely remember that they changed the last date to oct 19th.

Sigh.


----------



## jeffshoaf

jeffstra said:


> I can set it to check for upgrades that are available but I'm in control. This is weird.


I'd guess that the phased roll-out is for two reasons:
1. If there's a problem with the update, it affects a limited number of users
2. There's always going to be some non-technically adept users who get upset and call customer service when something changes ("where did my favorites go?", "what's this folder thing?", "why did my receiver restart?", etc.). By doing the updates in phases, they limit the calls to customer service to a somewhat more managible number.


----------



## Radioman09

New member.... I have searched the other threads and have not seen a answer to this question. Has anyone that has received 6.3a had any trouble re-entering the 30 second skip code sequence? I know on some motorola cable TV boxes that received new software updates that the 30 second skip was no longer available. Please advise so I can plug my HR10-250 back into the phone line.

Thank you,
Steve

HR10-250 (unhacked)
H20
R11
HR20-700 (being installed Friday)


----------



## Wolffpack

Wolffpack said:


> You may have indeed received the update, but the phone call still controls which HR10s appliy the update. I must have been early on their list as I upgraded one of mine to 6.3 and then allowed it to upgrade to 6.3a. My other one upgraded to 6.3a as soon as I removed the "updatesoftware=false" from bootpage. So at this moment I have one 6.3a unhacked and one hacked. Both of which do not have the audio problems stated by others.


I find I must retract my statement above regarding no audio problems. Saw my first instance of it late last night during a rerun of Cops on the local FOX channel OTA. This was on my unhacked unit. About 5 seconds of no audio followed by a slight pixelation and then audio resumed.


----------



## Mavrick

I wish that I would get v6.3 I am getting tired of this being my only box where the shows are not grouped together into folders!


----------



## Wolffpack

Radioman09 said:


> New member.... I have searched the other threads and have not seen a answer to this question. Has anyone that has received 6.3a had any trouble re-entering the 30 second skip code sequence? I know on some motorola cable TV boxes that received new software updates that the 30 second skip was no longer available. Please advise so I can plug my HR10-250 back into the phone line.
> 
> Thank you,
> Steve
> 
> HR10-250 (unhacked)
> H20
> R11
> HR20-700 (being installed Friday)


No problem enabling it both manually via the remote or patching tivoapp directly. The location has changed from previous versions but it still works.


----------



## CraterGrillo

Radioman09 said:


> New member.... I have searched the other threads and have not seen a answer to this question. Has anyone that has received 6.3a had any trouble re-entering the 30 second skip code sequence? I know on some motorola cable TV boxes that received new software updates that the 30 second skip was no longer available. Please advise so I can plug my HR10-250 back into the phone line.
> 
> Thank you,
> Steve
> 
> HR10-250 (unhacked)
> H20
> R11
> HR20-700 (being installed Friday)


Yes others have been able to re-enable the 30S skip on the HR10 after the update.


----------



## Radioman09

Thank you for the speedy repley. I could not live without my 30 second skip. 

Steve


----------



## scottinsturbridge

I got the message to leave the phone plugged in, but I've got VONAGE and it keeps dialing out for some reason. Like every hr I have a 1 minute call on my daily statement. I had been just leaving it disconnected so I don't get charged. Anybody know a solution to this problem? 
Thanks, Scott


----------



## RAD

scottinsturbridge said:


> I got the message to leave the phone plugged in, but I've got VONAGE and it keeps dialing out for some reason. Like every hr I have a 1 minute call on my daily statement. I had been just leaving it disconnected so I don't get charged. Anybody know a solution to this problem?
> Thanks, Scott


The D* boxes and Vonage aren't known for playing nice with each other. I finally got mine to work when Vonage made a change to the packet serialization rate of my service, but then it broke the R15 and H20 from being able to make it's once a month call home.


----------



## tjolsonmcse

scottinsturbridge said:


> I got the message to leave the phone plugged in, but I've got VONAGE and it keeps dialing out for some reason. Like every hr I have a 1 minute call on my daily statement. I had been just leaving it disconnected so I don't get charged. Anybody know a solution to this problem?
> Thanks, Scott


Darn! I have Vonage too, and it looks like I have the same problem. My call log shows my TiVo has tried to call 9 times today already, all 1 minute exactly. Just like Scott...my normal calls go through without issue. What's the deal here?


----------



## captain_video

> I find I must retract my statement above regarding no audio problems. Saw my first instance of it late last night during a rerun of Cops on the local FOX channel OTA. This was on my unhacked unit. About 5 seconds of no audio followed by a slight pixelation and then audio resumed.


I figured it was just a matter of time before it bit you. You were just tempting fate every time you posted you had no problems. The audio problem is hit or miss with me. Some shows are littered with dropouts whereas others playback just fine. For some reason, shows on Fox tend to be more affected than other channels. I haven't checked lately but I know my local Fox affiliates used to broadcast in 1280 X 720 resolution instead of 1920 X 1080. I wonder if that is having anything to do with the higher frequency of dropouts with their programs. I'm also wondering if it's the reason why HD programs from DTV don't have this problem vs. OTA channels due to the differences in resolution and compression. I think DTV HD mpeg2 broadcasts are shown in 1280 X 1080 IIRC.


----------



## Wolffpack

captain_video said:


> I figured it was just a matter of time before it bit you. You were just tempting fate every time you posted you had no problems. The audio problem is hit or miss with me. Some shows are littered with dropouts whereas others playback just fine. For some reason, shows on Fox tend to be more affected than other channels. I haven't checked lately but I know my local Fox affiliates used to broadcast in 1280 X 720 resolution instead of 1920 X 1080. I wonder if that is having anything to do with the higher frequency of dropouts with their programs. I'm also wondering if it's the reason why HD programs from DTV don't have this problem vs. OTA channels due to the differences in resolution and compression. I think DTV HD mpeg2 broadcasts are shown in 1280 X 1080 IIRC.


FOX is all I've seen it on so far. ABC, CBS and NBC have been working from everything I've watched....although I'm not sure I've watched any ABC HD programming yet.


----------



## BlueSnake

tjolsonmcse said:


> Darn! I have Vonage too, and it looks like I have the same problem. My call log shows my TiVo has tried to call 9 times today already, all 1 minute exactly. Just like Scott...my normal calls go through without issue. What's the deal here?


I have been reading this forum for some time now but this is my first post. I think I figured this problem out as I too have Vonage. Take the phone number out of the Dialing Prefix area and just use it in the phone number area. I tried this yesterday and haven't had any more 1 minute calls since.

Hope this solves your problem.


----------



## jdeaton

Have faith, like the rest of us I had the update soon message for some time, and was concerned that my Vonage connection may be the problem. This morning however after reading recent posts in this forum I decided to force a call only to discover I had been updated to 6.3 at about 5am this morning. I remember the difficulty I had initially getting Vonage to work with the HR10-250 and having to enter a special New York phone number, but I finally got it working. Nonetheless for what ever reason the DVR has made numerous 1 minute calls per day as seen in my Vonage call log for months now.

When I view the phone setting screen with 6.3 installed there appear to be some changes. Of course I can't remember exactly what the old screen looked like but I think the options are slightly different.

For what its worth, my phone setting that finally got Vonage to work reliably are:

Dial in Number: Select any local number offered. (I don't think its actually used given what is entered in the dial prefix line.)

Dial Prefix: 12122717103

Call Waiting Prefix: *99

Availability Detection: Off

Dial Tone Dection: Off

That's it, that what works for me but YMMV.

Now it will be interesting to see if the DVR continues to make numerous calls per day.


----------



## BlueSnake

jdeaton said:


> Have faith, like the rest of us I had the update soon message for some time, and was concerned that my Vonage connection may be the problem. This morning however after reading recent posts in this forum I decided to force a call only to discover I had been updated to 6.3 at about 5am this morning. I remember the difficulty I had initially getting Vonage to work with the HR10-250 and having to enter a special New York phone number, but I finally got it working. Nonetheless for what ever reason the DVR has made numerous 1 minute calls per day as seen in my Vonage call log for months now.
> 
> When I view the phone setting screen with 6.3 installed there appear to be some changes. Of course I can't remember exactly what the old screen looked like but I think the options are slightly different.
> 
> For what its worth, my phone setting that finally got Vonage to work reliably are:
> 
> Dial in Number: Select any local number offered. (I don't think its actually used given what is entered in the dial prefix line.)
> 
> Dial Prefix: 12122717103
> 
> Call Waiting Prefix: *99
> 
> Availability Detection: Off
> 
> Dial Tone Dection: Off
> 
> That's it, that what works for me but YMMV.
> 
> Now it will be interesting to see if the DVR continues to make numerous calls per day.


What I was saying above is that if you remove the number from the Dial Prefix line and put that same number in the Dial in Number line your calls will still work but this fixed the numerous one minute calls for me. Since I did this yesterday I haven't had any 1 minute calls yesterday or today and I am still able to force a call. Unfortunately I haven't received the update yet.


----------



## Wolffpack

Now that I've started encountering the audio dropout problems with 6.3a I also noticed the following in the kernel log:



Code:


Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1.
Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <processAudioPackets> GetPtsAndNextPesHeaderPosition() failed.
Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 12:57:58 (none) kernel: StopTuner: ATSC_CMD_STOP (msg 0x10) (atscFd=63) tunerNumber = 1
Oct 6 12:57:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
Oct 6 12:57:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting.
Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: PTS difference = 7296265, lltReturnTime = 11842203, prevPts = 18862495,
Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545938, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0
Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557
Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <processAudioPackets> GetPtsAndNextPesHeaderPosition() failed.
Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <updateRingBuffers> Hardware input buffer overflowed on audio stream; reason: ring buffer too full.
Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> updateRingBuffers() returns OVERRUN
Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS

Earl, Do you know if DTV/Tivo is looking into this problem? Will there be a 6.3b coming out? Seems that the problem is mostly limited to OTA HD feeds and FOX stations in particular.


----------



## Wolffpack

From this section of the kernel log I think this is where the audio is being dropped.



Code:


Oct 6 15:08:09 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:09 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:09 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:09 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:10 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:11 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Ran out of data; will try again next time.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Invalid audio system packet! Attempting to re-sync.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: Synced to next valid system packet header.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting.
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: PTS difference = 1821059, lltReturnTime = 7656598, prevPts = 277850122,
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 5835539, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 6
Oct 6 15:08:12 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=272014583


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> Now that I've started encountering the audio dropout problems with 6.3a I also noticed the following in the kernel log:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> Signal quality problem: 1 more error-flagged start codes seen; total now: 1.
> Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <processAudioPackets> GetPtsAndNextPesHeaderPosition() failed.
> Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 12:54:07 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 12:57:58 (none) kernel: StopTuner: ATSC_CMD_STOP (msg 0x10) (atscFd=63) tunerNumber = 1
> Oct 6 12:57:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
> Oct 6 12:57:58 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
> Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: <BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS difference; resetting.
> Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: PTS difference = 7296265, lltReturnTime = 11842203, prevPts = 18862495,
> Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: prevRawPts = 4545938, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0
> Oct 6 12:57:59 (none) kernel: HPK adjusting audio wrap base (2) orig=0 new=14316557
> Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <processAudioPackets> GetPtsAndNextPesHeaderPosition() failed.
> Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:02:25 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <updateRingBuffers> Hardware input buffer overflowed on audio stream; reason: ring buffer too full.
> Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <BroadcomAtscStreamGetData> updateRingBuffers() returns OVERRUN
> Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio stop --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> audio restart --> SUCCESS
> Oct 6 13:07:49 (none) kernel: <restartAvProcessing> video restart --> SUCCESS
> 
> Earl, Do you know if DTV/Tivo is looking into this problem? Will there be a 6.3b coming out? Seems that the problem is mostly limited to OTA HD feeds and FOX stations in particular.


I know DirecTV is aware of the issues... and is working with TiVo to get things resolved. I have no details on a 6.3b or anything yet.


----------



## rod456

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know DirecTV is aware of the issues... and is working with TiVo to get things resolved. I have no details on a 6.3b or anything yet.


Has anyone heard if D has stopped all upgrades until this is fixed? I am on their "A" list of customers and still have not recieved the update.


----------



## CraterGrillo

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know DirecTV is aware of the issues... and is working with TiVo to get things resolved. I have no details on a 6.3b or anything yet.


That's fascinating - fifo overruns!

Very interesting (I do embedded firmware, so this sort of thing obviously has to be right). Looks like in some marginal situations there aren't enough circular buffers or something to keep up with the incoming data. Either that or there's some threshold that's a bit too conservative triggering the resync.

I'm guessing that this log would help someone "in the know" isolate the problem pretty quickly.

Very cool info.

Hope they get it fixed!

(although I don't have 6.3 yet and I'm chomping at the bit - hopefully the problem isn't too terrible).


----------



## dturturro

I saw on another BBS that someone received the update as late as this past Wednesday. Has anyone been upgraded after that?


----------



## HarleyJoel

I received the message that the upgrade was coming on Sept 27. I still haven't received the update despite about 20 times I tried to force it by making a daily call.


----------



## Marvin

I got the update at somepoint last night/this morning and I must say its really making me mad. Ive had mine for about 14 months and never had one problem with it, and in the span of 3 hours my tivo has crashed 3 times (it just freezes up completely). Argh..


----------



## Wolffpack

Marvin said:


> I got the update at somepoint last night/this morning and I must say its really making me mad. Ive had mine for about 14 months and never had one problem with it, and in the span of 3 hours my tivo has crashed 3 times (it just freezes up completely). Argh..


This is he first I've heard of this activity. So last night your HR10-250 upgraded to 6.3a and it has crashed 3 times since then? Can you explain the crash? What happened? No response, blank screens? How did you recovery each of the three times? Pull the plug? Give us more info. This would be a new problem.


----------



## FastEddie

So far (knock wood) I have experienced zero problems with both my HR10-250's running 6.3a No audio drop outs or any freezing. I have the main one running with component out and the audio on optical. No lip sync issues since I got my new Sony STR-dg600 with the adjustable delay feature. The other is in our bedroom and only has HDMI to the plasma.


----------



## KnbJckyAMS

I forced a call at 1:35AM on Wednesday and got the pending restart so..I then restarted the unit and the update process took less than 20 minutes. My unit is running flawless at this current time and the guide speed is awesome! Why couldn't the speed been like this from the beginning? NO MORE 5 MINUTE WAITS FOR RECORDINGS CONFIRMATIONS.....WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Wolffpack

FastEddie said:


> So far (knock wood) I have experienced zero problems with both my HR10-250's running 6.3a No audio drop outs or any freezing. I have the main one running with component out and the audio on optical. No lip sync issues since I got my new Sony STR-dg600 with the adjustable delay feature. The other is in our bedroom and only has HDMI to the plasma.


I didn't either. And still I only see problems o my local FOX HD OTA. Try watching that and see if you have problems. I've not had it with any other channel.


----------



## gashog301

got mine on thursday,been working 13hours a day so no time to test. Im off for a few days so I hope mines ok. My girlfriend has not called my asking question so I think everything is alright. I wont even let he touch the hr20 yet,I dont want to be on the phone at work 4 hours a day!!hehe


----------



## Phil T

I guess I will be in the last group to update. Forced a call this morning and still no 6.3.


----------



## litzdog911

Phil T said:


> I guess I will be in the last group to update. Forced a call this morning and still no 6.3.


Me too. Still no joy for my HR10-250, and it was one of the first batch produced in 2004. Oh well.


----------



## Marvin

Wolffpack said:


> This is he first I've heard of this activity. So last night your HR10-250 upgraded to 6.3a and it has crashed 3 times since then? Can you explain the crash? What happened? No response, blank screens? How did you recovery each of the three times? Pull the plug? Give us more info. This would be a new problem.


Id go to change a channel and it would just freeze up. If its anything, it was only happening on OTA channels. The picture/audio would continue, but the timer bar would stop and remain on the screen, and the tivo completely unresponsive to the point where I had to unplug the machine and restart. This happened 2 more times..I haven't ventured back into the OTA channels since so I Dont know if will happen again or not, but it hasn't happened just on the satellite channels.


----------



## RandCfilm

Manually upgraded to 6.3a. I have gotten the audio drop outs, I hit the ffw button to get to the end of the buffer, it is only like 2-3 seconds, then I do not get anymore audio drop out. If I skip back into the show the audio is there and does not drop as it did originally. Have watched about 5 recored shows from 6.3a and non of them have had audio drops in the recordings. I am trying to see if the searching for signal that occasionally pops correlates to having the audio drops.

RandCfilm


----------



## FastEddie

Wolffpack said:


> I didn't either. And still I only see problems o my local FOX HD OTA. Try watching that and see if you have problems. I've not had it with any other channel.


Are you having problems with pixelization and audio drop outs. I got some today and checked the off air strength and it was 85-90 for FOX. Weird


----------



## Wolffpack

FastEddie said:


> Are you having problems with pixelization and audio drop outs. I got some today and checked the off air strength and it was 85-90 for FOX. Weird


No, only the audio dropout and then when it comes back a little pixelation...like while resyncing. Watching the Tiger's beat the snot out of the Yankees today on FOX was pretty bad. Dropouts about every minute at times.


----------



## FastEddie

Wolffpack said:


> No, only the audio dropout and then when it comes back a little pixelation...like while resyncing. Watching the Tiger's beat the snot out of the Yankees today on FOX was pretty bad. Dropouts about every minute at times.


Yep I was getting the same thing watching the game I watched the signal strength for a while and only say one drop out (down to 0 then back to 85). I also noticed that when you change the OTA channels I get a little flash of the message "searching for signal on antenna"


----------



## tzphotos.com

I'm really getting tired of waiting for this Tivo update. If DirecTV would just get the OTA enabled on the HR20 I would upgrade.

Much of my viewing is HD OTA and couldn't lose that now that I'm hooked on the HD DVR.


----------



## Jace

I am still waiting as well, have forced the call several times and no love.


----------



## Gary16

I have two units in the same room. The newer one got the 6.3a update a few days ago. The older unit has not received it yet. Both are connected to phone lines and regularly receive all other updates.


----------



## JLucPicard

For all of you guys looking to try to force the upgrade and losing patience, please read some of the other threads where people talk about the problems they are encountering now. May just be content to wait for it.

I've had one of three get the update. The others will be updated in time and I can certainly wait - it's been a LONG time coming, a couple of weeks ain't gonna hurt nothing.


----------



## Chesney09

I am getting the audio drops. Seems they are on FOX OTA for me as well.
I have also been getting a few lock ups. Just locks on whatever channel you were last watching. Non Responsive to any remote or box commands. Won't even go into standby. Had to yank the plug and restart from there.
NEVER had an issue prior to the upgrade.


----------



## FastEddie

OK I have 6.3a and I have noticed a couple of times when using the skip back button I end up at the beginning of the show insted of 15 sec back. Is there a trick to make it do this when I want to get back to the beginning? I've tried several button combos to duplcate it but to no avail


----------



## Wolffpack

FastEddie said:


> OK I have 6.3a and I have noticed a couple of times when using the skip back button I end up at the beginning of the show insted of 15 sec back. Is there a trick to make it do this when I want to get back to the beginning? I've tried several button combos to duplcate it but to no avail


That's the first I've heard of that problem. You may wat to check over a TCF and see if anyone there has experienced it.


----------



## pappys

I still haven't gotten the update? Did they officially move it back to the 19th? I even tried to do a reboot and hit the 02468 code on the welcome screen, but nothing happened. Maybe I did it wrong.


----------



## Marvin

FastEddie said:


> OK I have 6.3a and I have noticed a couple of times when using the skip back button I end up at the beginning of the show insted of 15 sec back. Is there a trick to make it do this when I want to get back to the beginning? I've tried several button combos to duplcate it but to no avail


I've had that happen a couple times..but its not like every time. And, knock on wood, I've not had any more freeze ups. And I haven't noticed any out of synch audio yet..


----------



## captain_video

Sounds like you're hitting the wrong button. The replay button will jump you back about 8 seconds and it's right next to the advance button. The advance button will take you to the end of the current recording when pressed. When programmed with the 30-second skip function the advance button will jump ahead 30 seconds each time it's pressed.


----------



## immax45

On 10/4 I manually had the unit dial-in thinking I'd get my 6.3 upgrade. I thought I was receiving the upgrade when after the call completed I saw "loading data 1%.....18min left" on the status line. About 10 minutes past and my unit automatically restarted, causing a disruption in the program I was watching and in the program I was recording. The restart completed and I noticed my DD 5.1 had been reset to "off" (it was working fine just before the restart). Knowing that was a side effect of 6.3, I thought I was all set. However, things are still painfully slow, and my software version is still listed as 3.1.5f. Has anyone had a similar experience, and is 10/19 still the target date to have 6.3 to everyone? I am convinced I will be the absolute last person to receive 6.3. It's ok though, I'll just keep dreaming about what to do with all the free time I'll have without the 7 minute wait to schedule each recording. "Please Wait..."


----------



## litzdog911

pappys said:


> I still haven't gotten the update? Did they officially move it back to the 19th? I even tried to do a reboot and hit the 02468 code on the welcome screen, but nothing happened. Maybe I did it wrong.


The "02468" code only works with the non-Tivo DVRs (R15, HR20). You can't force a DirecTivo update unless you hack the DVR. I've also heard that all units should be updated by Oct 19.


----------



## Andrew_J_M

immax45 said:


> I am convinced I will be the absolute last person to receive 6.3. It's ok though, I'll just keep dreaming about what to do with all the free time I'll have without the 7 minute wait to schedule each recording. "Please Wait..."


Do you have an HR20? I am wondering if they've overlooked my HD Tivo because I have both. So while I'm being a Beta tester for the HR20 they don't want the Tivo to become as fast as a speeding snail.


----------



## litzdog911

Andrew_J_M said:


> Do you have an HR20? I am wondering if they've overlooked my HD Tivo because I have both. So while I'm being a Beta tester for the HR20 they don't want the Tivo to become as fast as a speeding snail.


Interest theory. I also have both an HR20 and HR10-250 still awaiting its upgrade. No need to panic until after October 19, though.


----------



## clay_w

litzdog911 said:


> Interest theory. I also have both an HR20 and HR10-250 still awaiting its upgrade. No need to panic until after October 19, though.


Careful what you wish for...the speed increase and folders are nice but is it worth having audio drop outs? I watch a lot of OTA stuff and the drop outs get really annoying....


----------



## henryld

Any chance the rollout has been suspended because of the reported audio problems, etc.? I have not seen any claimed receipt of same in the last few days here or at TCF.


----------



## Wolffpack

clay_w said:


> Careful what you wish for...the speed increase and folders are nice but is it worth having audio drop outs? I watch a lot of OTA stuff and the drop outs get really annoying....


With it only being FOX OTA, I'm not missing much. After MLB that may be more of a problem.


----------



## JLucPicard

FastEddie said:


> OK I have 6.3a and I have noticed a couple of times when using the skip back button I end up at the beginning of the show insted of 15 sec back. Is there a trick to make it do this when I want to get back to the beginning? I've tried several button combos to duplcate it but to no avail


Fast Eddie,

Are you experiencing this while playing recorded programs, or live TV? I believe with live TV, it doesn't catch the 15 minute ticks in reverse - just jumps to the beginning. While playing back a recorded show, it should hit the ticks when you hit reverse, then skip just like in Fast Forward. Live TV is different in that Reverse-Skip just jumps to the beginning of the buffer.


----------



## clay_w

Wolffpack said:


> With it only being FOX OTA, I'm not missing much. After MLB that may be more of a problem.


While Fox OTA is by far the worst, it happens on all OTA (at least the other ones I use - ABC & NBC....).


----------



## Mindhaz

No 6.3 here in Tennessee. I've had the audio dropouts since day 1 of my HR10-250 with 3.1.5. They seem to happen more on OTA, but I watch more OTA. I do get dropouts on DTV HD and SD channels as well.

I've noticed that the drops appear worse during peak HD times, like primetime and during the 12:00 NFLST games. The 3:00 games aren't as bad. It is possible that I'm just imagining this, but I've noticed this several times.

I don't think my drops can get worse. Sometimes I go for days without a hitch, but others it seems like every 10th word or so is lost. On a positive note, I'm getting really good at reading lips.


----------



## clay_w

Mindhaz said:


> No 6.3 here in Tennessee. I've had the audio dropouts since day 1 of my HR10-250 with 3.1.5. They seem to happen more on OTA, but I watch more OTA. I do get dropouts on DTV HD and SD channels as well.
> 
> I've noticed that the drops appear worse during peak HD times, like primetime and during the 12:00 NFLST games. The 3:00 games aren't as bad. It is possible that I'm just imagining this, but I've noticed this several times.
> 
> I don't think my drops can get worse. Sometimes I go for days without a hitch, but others it seems like every 10th word or so is lost. On a positive note, I'm getting really good at reading lips.


Before 6.3 I also would get the random brief 2-5 second drop out but this is a whole different ball game. It is only on OTA (both recorded and live) and lasts 15-30 seconds followed by the quick video glitch. It is consistent and I can't get through a OTA program without it happening.

Believe me, it can get worse than the occasional hitch...


----------



## Monty23

After reading all this stuff I pulled the phone plug on my HR10 tonight. I think I'm going to stay with version 3 software until a 6.3b update as most of what I watch is OTA and I can't risk having it mess up right now as I sure can't trust my new HR20. I've had excellent reliability with my HR10 for over two years but you can't trust the HR20 at all yet.


----------



## Wolffpack

clay_w said:


> While Fox OTA is by far the worst, it happens on all OTA (at least the other ones I use - ABC & NBC....).


I watched football on CBS HD OTA yesterday with no dropouts. Watched Lost and Studio 60 (two shows) with no dropouts. Only thing I've seen is on FOX and for about 4-5 seconds. The last Tigers/Yankees game on FOX OTA was very bad. But then again FOX HD NFLST has shown no problems.

Never had a problem before 6.3a.


----------



## Wolffpack

clay_w said:


> Before 6.3 I also would get the random brief 2-5 second drop out but this is a whole different ball game. It is only on OTA (both recorded and live) and lasts 15-30 seconds followed by the quick video glitch. It is consistent and I can't get through a OTA program without it happening.
> 
> Believe me, it can get worse than the occasional hitch...


If you've had this problem before 6.3, maybe you've been getting a weak OTA signal all along. What signal strengths are you pulling in OTA?


----------



## clay_w

Wolffpack said:


> If you've had this problem before 6.3, maybe you've been getting a weak OTA signal all along. What signal strengths are you pulling in OTA?


I never had this problem before 6.3 - not once. I now have it with Lost, House, SNL.... It is not my signal strength - they are as they always were at 80+.


----------



## Car1181

Andrew_J_M said:


> Do you have an HR20? I am wondering if they've overlooked my HD Tivo because I have both. So while I'm being a Beta tester for the HR20 they don't want the Tivo to become as fast as a speeding snail.


I don't have the HR20 and and I still didn't get the update for the HR10. So having the HR20 isn't the issue.


----------



## buzzdalf

Just to keep others from thinking they are alone, I haven't received the 6.3a update yet either. I force a call every day hoping I will get folders, nothing yet.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I have a hunch that D* may have suspended the rollout. Just a hunch - I have no real info!


----------



## tfederov

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I have a hunch that D* may have suspended the rollout. Just a hunch - I have no real info!


That's what someone has said over at Tivocommunity. Earl, can you confirm/deny?


----------



## celticpride

With some of the problems you all have been having,i'm in no hurry for the upgrade ,I just hope that when my 3 hd-tivos get the upgrade i wont have any problems or i'll be pissed.


----------



## tase2

tfederov said:


> That's what someone has said over at Tivocommunity. Earl, can you confirm/deny?


I'm sure Earl will be along to answer, but he just posted over at TCF that as of last night via a phone coversation there was NO talk of stoppage. He also said things can always change.


----------



## immax45

Andrew_J_M said:


> Do you have an HR20? I am wondering if they've overlooked my HD Tivo because I have both. So while I'm being a Beta tester for the HR20 they don't want the Tivo to become as fast as a speeding snail.


Good point, I too have both. I wonder if Directv is sophisticated enough to roll the upgrade out in that manner, kudos to them if they are.

Now that I have the HR20, the audio drop outs OTA on the HR10 aren't as big a concern for me. Preciously I was just out of range for Fox OTA, and the other locals would pixilated whenever the wind blew - so I feel users pain with the random audio drops. Feature for feature I like the HR10 a little better, so I will use that for my non-local recordings, and the HR20 for the major networks. The HR20 is not without its own audio problems though.....

Bottom line, I'm better off than I was on September 1st, but not as good as I thought I would be on October 4th. I'm hopeful for the 19th, but realistic enough to know for each solution there are 2 side effects. Maybe the new Series 3 HD Tivo will give DTV the competition it needs to get things 100% right with its existing products.

This board is an excellent source of info, thanks for all of your input.


----------



## popup44

Chesney09 said:


> I am getting the audio drops. Seems they are on FOX OTA for me as well.
> I have also been getting a few lock ups. Just locks on whatever channel you were last watching. Non Responsive to any remote or box commands. Won't even go into standby. Had to yank the plug and restart from there.
> NEVER had an issue prior to the upgrade.


I have the same problem only on FOX OTA. The audio drops every two minutes for about 10 sec. Anyone have a fix or and upate on when D fill fix this it is really a pain.

Pop


----------



## Wolffpack

popup44 said:


> I have the same problem only on FOX OTA. The audio drops every two minutes for about 10 sec. Anyone have a fix or and upate on when D fill fix this it is really a pain.
> 
> Pop


Calling DTV is the only way this will be fixed. Call support and have them add you name to the list of folks having problems with audio drop outs on FOX OTA channels since the 6.3a upgrade.


----------



## clay_w

Wolffpack said:


> Calling DTV is the only way this will be fixed. Call support and have them add you name to the list of folks having problems with audio drop outs on FOX OTA channels since the 6.3a upgrade.


I called and spoke to the advanced technical dept and they said that they have had other complaints and filled out an "escalation form" (whatever that means...).


----------



## 04z71wbh

recieved update after forced call at 7pm central time. zip 762**


----------



## litzdog911

04z71wbh said:


> recieved update after forced call at 7pm central time. zip 762**


OK. Seems like the update process is indeed continuing. Hopefully mine will get it soon.


----------



## newsposter

6 3x must be pushing my machine trying to get out...just rebooted itself late this afternoon


----------



## FastEddie

I've been having audio dropouts with pixelization just when audio comes back on CBS also. Anyone else?


----------



## rod456

I got the Pending Restart this morning. Reset before I left for work, reboot went ok, was still downloading program data when I left, but at least it seemed to come back up ok. Will know more when I get home tonight.


----------



## jsherm007

I've forced I don't know how many calls, and nothing... in zip 559** in Rochester, MN... What's going on?


----------



## rod456

So far so good after getting the update this morning. The Guide is about 10 times faster than it was. Will watch Cards game tonight on HD and check for audio dropout, but mine is D* HD and not OTA HD.


----------



## Wolffpack

My problems have only been with FOX OTA HD. Which doesn't really bother me other then when 24 starts. I'm hoping that since my local FOX station is an O&O they'll grant me waivers for the west coast feed so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Phil T

I finally got both the H10 and H20 updates last night.


----------



## steff3

Since the update, all programming (live and recordings) via OTA will only play DD while the DD program is playing. Commercials etc lose the volume and all I receive is muffled base.... Never thought I would want to listen to commercials but this is actually very annoying. Is this common from the 6.3a update? Any chance D* will fix???????????????


----------



## Wolffpack

steff3 said:


> Since the update, all programming (live and recordings) via OTA will only play DD while the DD program is playing. Commercials etc lose the volume and all I receive is muffled base.... Never thought I would want to listen to commercials but this is actually very annoying. Is this common from the 6.3a update? Any chance D* will fix???????????????


I haven't experienced that. Only audio dropouts on FOX OTA.


----------



## Groundhog45

I had a new problem this evening, on my HR10 running 6.3a. I was watcing a movie and got the message that it needed to change to channel 79 in two minutes to record "Dead Like Me". I said okay and figured I could go to the other tuner and change back to the movie. However, the other tuner was already on channel 79 and wouldn't let me change the channel without cancelling the recording. I tried it on both tuners. The workaround that finally fixed it for me was to put the system in standby and then back on. Then it let me change the channel on the first tuner. Unfortunately the movie was over by then. Oh well. Is this a known problem? First time I've had it happen. 

GH


----------



## litzdog911

Groundhog45 said:


> I had a new problem this evening, on my HR10 running 6.3a. I was watcing a movie and got the message that it needed to change to channel 79 in two minutes to record "Dead Like Me". I said okay and figured I could go to the other tuner and change back to the movie. However, the other tuner was already on channel 79 and wouldn't let me change the channel without cancelling the recording. I tried it on both tuners. The workaround that finally fixed it for me was to put the system in standby and then back on. Then it let me change the channel on the first tuner. Unfortunately the movie was over by then. Oh well. Is this a known problem? First time I've had it happen.
> 
> GH


Nope, haven't heard of that problem yet.


----------



## naijai

I finally got mine after being patient(NOT) but i finally got the update;and all it took was 6 forced daily calls a day for the last 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## chachster

Got my upgrade to 6.3a yesterday after noticing a Pending Restart message. Restarted and all is fine so far.


----------



## tfederov

Fox OTA issues here as well.


----------



## tfederov

Fox OTA issues here as well in Dallas / Ft. Worth.


----------



## Tighe32

I have a quick question, Can I change my setting as far as the calling location to a area that has received the update? If I put in a area code and select a city that is getting or has got the update will I receive it? if so someone please give me an area code and the city to call to receive it faster, I am so sick of waiting...lol I'm very impatient as if you couldn't tell!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Wait - you'll have it by next Thursday. It's not worth losing sleep over. Nice, but not groundbreaking.


----------



## rod456

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Wait - you'll have it by next Thursday. It's not worth losing sleep over. Nice, but not groundbreaking.


The biggest change I see are:

1. Much Faster Guide, big improvement.

2. I have a 4:3 RPT HD ready Mitsu, when watch HD LB and bringing up the guide, it is now full 4:3 sceen vs. smaller LB with 3.1. Much nicer to see.

3. Folders, but not that big of a deal.

Other than that, I haven't seen much difference.


----------



## Tighe32

Anyone know in Indiana received it yet?


----------



## Lord Vader

Wolffpack said:


> I watched football on CBS HD OTA yesterday with no dropouts. Watched Lost and Studio 60 (two shows) with no dropouts. Only thing I've seen is on FOX and for about 4-5 seconds. The last Tigers/Yankees game on FOX OTA was very bad. But then again FOX HD NFLST has shown no problems.
> 
> Never had a problem before 6.3a.


Have any of you guys tuned instead to channel 88, the FOX national HD channel? There aren't dropouts on that. Just a suggestion. You then get the same thing as your OTA HD feed, save for it not being local.


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> Have any of you guys tuned instead to channel 88, the FOX national HD channel? There aren't dropouts on that. Just a suggestion. You then get the same thing as your OTA HD feed, save for it not being local.


You need a waiver from your local FOX station to get that. Since my local is O&O I'm going to go for that until this gets fixed. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lord Vader

Waivers aren't needed if your station is an O&O one. All mine in the Chicago area are. DirecTV automatically turned them on (channels 80, 82, 86, and 88). This was expressly authorized by the SHVRA, which treats HD national feeds differently than SD national feeds, the latter of which require waivers. 

Note that the national EAST coast HD feeds are authorized for those living in the Eastern and Central time zones (the west coast HD feeds are dark). For those living in the Mountain or Pacific time zones, the WEST coast HD feeds--81, 83, 87, and 89--are authorized (the East coast feeds are dark).

Again, this applies ONLY to O&O stations, of which ALL Chicago networks are.


----------



## Fyr guy

I'm still waiting for my upgrade and was wondering if the upgrade also comes in on weekends or is it mon-fri only? I'm hoping that I still have a chance soon. I want to move the HR10-250 into my motorhome but as I need to have a phone connected, I have to be patient and wait


----------



## wolverine1701

I got my update this am after force calling. When I got home, I saw that the guide seemed alot faster, folders are nice to see. I would also have to say the machine seems to be running alot faster in all. I haven't seen any audio problems. The only thing I do see is when I change to a channel that is on the ant it says searching for singal for a second then the picture comes on.


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> Waivers aren't needed if your station is an O&O one. All mine in the Chicago area are. DirecTV automatically turned them on (channels 80, 82, 86, and 88). This was expressly authorized by the SHVRA, which treats HD national feeds differently than SD national feeds, the latter of which require waivers.
> 
> Note that the national EAST coast HD feeds are authorized for those living in the Eastern and Central time zones (the west coast HD feeds are dark). For those living in the Mountain or Pacific time zones, the WEST coast HD feeds--81, 83, 87, and 89--are authorized (the East coast feeds are dark).
> 
> Again, this applies ONLY to O&O stations, of which ALL Chicago networks are.


COOL!!!! Thanks Vader, you truly are a Lord. I'll give DTV a call ASAP to get 88 turned on for me until they deal with this issue.

Thanks again!!!! :bowdown: Looks like I've just been converted to the Dark Side. :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack

wolverine1701 said:


> I got my update this am after force calling. When I got home, I saw that the guide seemed alot faster, folders are nice to see. I would also have to say the machine seems to be running alot faster in all. I haven't seen any audio problems. The only thing I do see is when I change to a channel that is on the ant it says searching for singal for a second then the picture comes on.


I've been setting up SLs for the new season and reordering them and yes, that process is much faster than it was under 3.1.5.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

The whole GUI experience is a LOT faster. I'm very pleasanly surprised.


----------



## CraterGrillo

Lord Vader said:


> Waivers aren't needed if your station is an O&O one. All mine in the Chicago area are. DirecTV automatically turned them on (channels 80, 82, 86, and 88). This was expressly authorized by the SHVRA, which treats HD national feeds differently than SD national feeds, the latter of which require waivers.
> 
> Note that the national EAST coast HD feeds are authorized for those living in the Eastern and Central time zones (the west coast HD feeds are dark). For those living in the Mountain or Pacific time zones, the WEST coast HD feeds--81, 83, 87, and 89--are authorized (the East coast feeds are dark).
> 
> Again, this applies ONLY to O&O stations, of which ALL Chicago networks are.


I'm not sure what to make of this. I'd really appreciate some clarification. I live in the suburbs of boston, and even with a HUGE antenna and preamp, I can't get the fox HD channel in boston 31 miles away.

I've been denied by Directv, and I sent a really passionate letter to Fox boston and got aboslutely no reply after 3 months. This is driving me crazy.

So is Fox in boston an O&O station? If so, what do I have to do to get the HD feed.

I'd love any help...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

31 miles in a hilly area like Boston can be would be a tough OTA pickup... I'm 20 miles, but in a small valley and can't get ABC at all.


----------



## dogger01

CraterGrillo said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this. I'd really appreciate some clarification. I live in the suburbs of boston, and even with a HUGE antenna and preamp, I can't get the fox HD channel in boston 31 miles away.
> 
> I've been denied by Directv, and I sent a really passionate letter to Fox boston and got aboslutely no reply after 3 months. This is driving me crazy.
> 
> So is Fox in boston an O&O station? If so, what do I have to do to get the HD feed.
> 
> I'd love any help...


I live about 28 mile from Boston and get great OTA reception. What Type of OTA antenna are you using?


----------



## tase2

Wolffpack said:


> COOL!!!! Thanks Vader, you truly are a Lord. I'll give DTV a call ASAP to get 88 turned on for me until they deal with this issue.
> 
> Thanks again!!!! :bowdown: Looks like I've just been converted to the Dark Side. :lol:


How did you make out?


----------



## finaldiet

Lord Vader said:


> Waivers aren't needed if your station is an O&O one. All mine in the Chicago area are. DirecTV automatically turned them on (channels 80, 82, 86, and 88). This was expressly authorized by the SHVRA, which treats HD national feeds differently than SD national feeds, the latter of which require waivers.
> 
> Note that the national EAST coast HD feeds are authorized for those living in the Eastern and Central time zones (the west coast HD feeds are dark). For those living in the Mountain or Pacific time zones, the WEST coast HD feeds--81, 83, 87, and 89--are authorized (the East coast feeds are dark).
> 
> Again, this applies ONLY to O&O stations, of which ALL Chicago networks are.


My son-in-law lives in Oak forest and he was told he can't get east coast feeds by DTV. I live about 1/2 mile from him and I've had them since they started. He's had his HR10-250 about 8 or 9 months.


----------



## s2digital

Hi -- in MS. Got the 'you'll be receiving an update shortly' on my HR10-250 about 2 weeks ago. Still no update as of last night. Have they said how long it would take to roll out to everyone?


----------



## tase2

s2digital said:


> Hi -- in MS. Got the 'you'll be receiving an update shortly' on my HR10-250 about 2 weeks ago. Still no update as of last night. Have they said how long it would take to roll out to everyone?


The date we are hearing is 10/19.

always subject to change.


----------



## perkolater

Tighe32 said:


> Anyone know in Indiana received it yet?


Still waiting.


----------



## traderdan

perkolater said:


> Still waiting.


I received the update over a week ago in nothwest indiana 46368
I'm having the audio drop outs too. :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> Waivers aren't needed if your station is an O&O one. All mine in the Chicago area are. DirecTV automatically turned them on (channels 80, 82, 86, and 88). This was expressly authorized by the SHVRA, which treats HD national feeds differently than SD national feeds, the latter of which require waivers.
> 
> Note that the national EAST coast HD feeds are authorized for those living in the Eastern and Central time zones (the west coast HD feeds are dark). For those living in the Mountain or Pacific time zones, the WEST coast HD feeds--81, 83, 87, and 89--are authorized (the East coast feeds are dark).
> 
> Again, this applies ONLY to O&O stations, of which ALL Chicago networks are.


Well I guess the next question is who at DTV knows about this? I called, spoke to 3 different CSRs. The first two didn't have any idea what I was trying to say. Just trying to explain I wanted channel 89 turned on for me until the audio problem with the HR10 is resolved. The last one understood me but said I needed a waiver. I explained that KSAZ is FOX O&O and that waivers are not required for O&O stations and she said I still need a waiver. :nono2:

So I had them go ahead an send in a waiver, which she said will be 6-8 weeks. If you have any suggestion as to which department has this knowledge I can try again.


----------



## jeffstra

I explained that KSAZ is FOX O&O and that waivers are not required for O&O stations and she said I still need a waiver.

So I had them go ahead an send in a waiver, which she said will be 6-8 weeks. If you have any suggestion as to which department has this knowledge I can try again.[/QUOTE]

What is "O&O"? Owned and Operated?


----------



## traderdan

jeffstra said:


> I explained that KSAZ is FOX O&O and that waivers are not required for O&O stations and she said I still need a waiver.
> 
> So I had them go ahead an send in a waiver, which she said will be 6-8 weeks. If you have any suggestion as to which department has this knowledge I can try again.


What is "O&O"? Owned and Operated?[/QUOTE]

I live in the Chicago market. I applied about a year ago. Fox, Nbc and Abc gave me waivers, but cbs would not. This might be the reason they stopped giving auto waivers in the Chicago area. Cbs doesnt want us to receive them anymore, in Chicago. The funny thing is where I live the only station I can't get ota is cbs. The must not send out as powerful of a signal as the others.


----------



## dgordo

The automatic waiver for O&O stations doesnt exist anymore. Once D* started to provide HD LIL the automatic waiver was no longer allowed. If you had the waiver before you will get to keep it a little while longer, but not forever.


----------



## jsherm007

How do you find if a station is O&O?


----------



## pappys

Is this on topic? please start a new thread about channel issues, etc.


----------



## Wolffpack

pappys said:


> Is this on topic? please start a new thread about channel issues, etc.


I believe it is on topic since what I'm trying to do is work around the 6.3a audio dropouts on my local FOX station by getting the FOX west coast feed.


----------



## tfederov

I hadn't thought of using my national HD FOX feed, I'm going to try this out during the Tigers game. I'll record it on the national feed on one TiVo and the OTA on the other to see if there are any differences.


----------



## perkolater

traderdan said:


> I received the update over a week ago in nothwest indiana 46368
> I'm having the audio drop outs too. :nono2:


Got it yesterday. Along with the dropouts on Fox OTA. :nono2:


----------



## dturturro

Just read a post on TCF by someone who did a clear and delete all (reformats the HD) and hasn't had any dropouts since. If you don't have any saved recordings and don't mind resetting your SPs it may be worth a try.


----------



## CraterGrillo

dogger01 said:


> I live about 28 mile from Boston and get great OTA reception. What Type of OTA antenna are you using?


CM 4228 (huge 4'x4' uhf) (I think that's it) and a 7477 (I think that's it) pre-amp. I've had the antenna up to 20' with no appreciable help.

One possible cause is the HR10-250, which apparently has a weaker receiver than some of the new HD receivers (of course it's a TIVO which is great).

I dunno - I'm just frustrated. WHY CAN'T I GET A WAIVER if I can't freakin' receive the station no matter what?


----------



## DFDureiko

i plugged in my new HR10-250 on the 5th, am leaving with it in my RV on the 20th, will not be near a landline till next May. the tech at DTV said he would "force" an upgrade, then gave me a code to imput at startup:
02468
but as of now still no software update, I've had a phone cord pluged into the RV since the 5th.
is there any way to actually force an upgrade?
Dan


----------



## whsbuss

perkolater said:


> Got it yesterday. Along with the dropouts on Fox OTA. :nono2:


Me too. And audio dropouts on PBS-HD OTA as well as FOX OTA


----------



## RAD

DFDureiko said:


> i plugged in my new HR10-250 on the 5th, am leaving with it in my RV on the 20th, will not be near a landline till next May. the tech at DTV said he would "force" an upgrade, then gave me a code to imput at startup:
> 02468
> but as of now still no software update, I've had a phone cord pluged into the RV since the 5th.
> is there any way to actually force an upgrade?
> Dan


Another CSR that doesn't know their job. The 02468 code does not work on the HR10-250, it's only for newer boxes such as the H20, HR20, R15.


----------



## Wolffpack

RAD said:


> Another CSR that doesn't know their job. The 02468 code does not work on the HR10-250, it's only for newer boxes such as the H20, HR20, R15.


:nono2: Just plain sad! :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack

DFDureiko said:


> i plugged in my new HR10-250 on the 5th, am leaving with it in my RV on the 20th, will not be near a landline till next May. the tech at DTV said he would "force" an upgrade, then gave me a code to imput at startup:
> 02468
> but as of now still no software update, I've had a phone cord pluged into the RV since the 5th.
> is there any way to actually force an upgrade?
> Dan


Manually try the daily call again. That's about it.


----------



## Rominalmcse

I received the upgrade on Fri morning. My 10-250 was unplugged and offline for about a week as I tried out the HR20, I hated the HR20 and am returning it. I hooked the 10-250 back up on Sun and got the update. Before the update, I was having issues with ESPNHD skipping and hesistating very consisitantly, but after the update, it works great. Menus are faster, guide is faster and no problems so far. I did have to set back up the channels I receive and noticed that interface was different, but my wife loves the folders and everything with it is great. I will hold on to it as long as I can because I tried the HR20 and it sucked.


----------



## Ben_jd

I still don't have the update and am wondering if the 19th is still the target for getting 100% of the units "authorized"? Not too concerned, but morbidly curious for some reason.


----------



## PicaKing

:nono2: :nono2:


Ben_jd said:


> I still don't have the update and am wondering if the 19th is still the target for getting 100% of the units "authorized"? Not too concerned, but morbidly curious for some reason.


I hope so--still no update her in Northern NJ


----------



## tase2

PicaKing said:


> :nono2: :nono2:
> 
> I hope so--still no update her in Northern NJ


Still no update in Southern CT

I may not get it however, since my unit is a hacked unit and no phone calls go out. I was hoping the slices of 6.3a would still appear over the sat., but nothing so far. Also I am sitting with 3.1.5 not even 3.1.5f so that might prohibit the update as well.


----------



## newsposter

perkolater said:


> Got it yesterday. Along with the dropouts on Fox OTA. :nono2:


was away over weekend and came back to 6 3. This morning on good morning philly, i also had my first fox OTA dropout. Pic was perfect but no sound at all.


----------



## Raff

I've had the 6.3 code for well over a month. The guide speed increase and folders are terrific, but the audio drop outs are killing me. I've seen it happen on FOX OTA (during football of course) and CBS OTA.


----------



## MikeW

Have had the upgrade for about a week (finally). No audio dropouts however, I had a random reboot last night. I lost 17 minutes of "Cold Case" and a repeat of "According to Jim". The shows were split in two.


----------



## DConroy

Woke up to a pleasant suprise sunday morning, 6.3 is on my system. I've got folders and tremendous menu speed. It also seems to have fixed a responsiveness issue when responding to the remote.


I had no audio issues, but, I don't use the optical out, I just use the composite lines(no optical in on my surround system).


Happy to finally have my folders back...


----------



## gene1138

PicaKing said:


> :nono2: :nono2:
> 
> I hope so--still no update her in Northern NJ


Same here still nothing.


----------



## Capmeister

I got 6.3a yesterday. I use optical out and have no issues at this time.


----------



## pi2000

San Jose 6.3a this past Friday. Almost immediately experienced audio dropouts on FOX OTA. I record a lot of CBS OTA so I'll know more by the end of the week.


----------



## dangerhaas

I received the update on Fri. So far I haven't had any problems but I haven't watched or recorded anything from FOX. The speed upgrade is great.


----------



## Trak101

Northern New Jersey, last Thursday night. I use optical out and so far no sound issues on any channel.


----------



## durl

Got 6.3 on Friday. Noticed audio drop-outs on OTA signals from Fox and CBS during football on Sunday. I have my audio set to Dolby Digital but I'll probably switch it to PCM if the drops continue.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

CraterGrillo said:


> CM 4228 (huge 4'x4' uhf) (I think that's it) and a 7477 (I think that's it) pre-amp. I've had the antenna up to 20' with no appreciable help.
> 
> One possible cause is the HR10-250, which apparently has a weaker receiver than some of the new HD receivers (of course it's a TIVO which is great).
> 
> I dunno - I'm just frustrated. WHY CAN'T I GET A WAIVER if I can't freakin' receive the station no matter what?


I got all four waiver in Sturbridge,Ma. where are you located?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I had repeated audio dropouts on Fox-29 in Philly OTA. About 20 minutes after 6.3a installed.. Had been perfect.


----------



## PicaKing

just saw the "pending restart--restarting with fingers crossed....


----------



## whsbuss

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I had repeated audio dropouts on Fox-29 in Philly OTA. About 20 minutes after 6.3a installed.. Had been perfect.


Me too on Saturday when I get the update. And its still doing it.


----------



## s2digital

Still no update here in MS....


----------



## Dave224

Has anyone tried to delete all programs from the "now playing list" or do a clear and delete before letting this update be installed? If so, do you still have any problems after the install? I know this may be a drastic move for some to lose all recordings, but it might be worth it.

Just wondering if the install would be better with a "clean" hard drive. Not being that tech savvy, but maybe the install has to jump around to find empty disc space on a crowded hard drive, and it gets fragmented. Has anyone compared if it takes longer to do the update on a fuller hard drive than one with lots of free space?

I don't have my update yet(phone unplugged), but I think I will delete all programs before letting it run.


----------



## Nolzman

Zip 30115 (Atlanta Area). Got the Pending Restart this morning. The newer one of two are now updated. Just hoping it didn't mess anything up.  Waiting for my main one to get the update.


----------



## w6fxj

s2digital said:


> Still no update here in MS....


If you do NOT have the 6.3a update I strongly recommend you pull your phone line to stop installing it. While 3.15f may be slow, it is reliable!


----------



## CraterGrillo

w6fxj said:


> If you do NOT have the 6.3a update I strongly recommend you pull your phone line to stop installing it. While 3.15f may be slow, it is reliable!


Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?

Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


----------



## Wolffpack

w6fxj said:


> If you do NOT have the 6.3a update I strongly recommend you pull your phone line to stop installing it. While 3.15f may be slow, it is reliable!


I second that. I'm definetely going back to 3.1.5 for my main viewing HR10 but will probably keep 6.3 on my bedroom unit.


----------



## Wolffpack

CraterGrillo said:


> Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?
> 
> Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


I believe the great majority have problems with audio and FOX OTA HD and some have problems with all OTA. Then again, it seems that the HR20 is having the same problems. Go figure.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Hmm... Could D* be reusing code between the two boxes? Seems extremely doubtful, but with 2 HD boxes with the same problem?

Could it be that FOX's signal isn't compliant with ATSC standards?


----------



## Ben_jd

Are there problems *other than* OTA audio issues?


----------



## Monty23

I've got my phone line unplugged. Sounds like the same programmers did 6.3 as are doing the HR20. I can't afford to have my HR10 become unreliable like my HR20.


----------



## Monty23

Wolffpack said:


> I second that. I'm definetely going back to 3.1.5 for my main viewing HR10 but will probably keep 6.3 on my bedroom unit.


Just curious. How would you make it go back to 3.1.5??


----------



## Mindhaz

CraterGrillo said:


> Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?
> 
> Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


I got it yesterday here in TN. I had audio drops before the update. It may be a bit better than it was but still the occasional silent spot. I get audio drops on every channel. I don't get NBC ota, it's too far away, but everything else looks good even Fox. The speed of the guide and the menus is much better.


----------



## fishboy

CraterGrillo said:


> Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?
> 
> Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


Here in Atlanta, mine updated last week. Everything seemed to be working fine for a couple days and then all of a sudden I started getting random rebooting of the system during my watching a prerecorded show. I did a clear and delete and now I'm having audio dropouts on FOX OTA. I haven't tested every channel OTA yet, but will do so. I also haven't tested the recordings and playback yet since I don't have the full guide data to set up my Season Passes again.

I am currently watching the NLCS game. I can get both the 5-1 local OTA Fox and the ch88 Fox NY and the game is on both. If I watch it on 88, it is perfect, no dropouts. If I watch it OTA ch5-1, I get the audio dropouts every few minutes for about 5-10 seconds each.


----------



## HarleyJoel

CraterGrillo said:


> Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?
> 
> Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


I have not noticed any audio problems after the upgrade. I did have to reboot after a crash. No problems since then.


----------



## CraterGrillo

fishboy said:


> I am currently watching the NLCS game. I can get both the 5-1 local OTA Fox and the ch88 Fox NY and the game is on both. If I watch it on 88, it is perfect, no dropouts. If I watch it OTA ch5-1, I get the audio dropouts every few minutes for about 5-10 seconds each.


Very interesting. 5-10 second dropouts on our favorite shows will drive my wife and me crazy. But I want those fast guides SO badly, I can't bring myself to unplug the phoneline.

I wonder if fox has a slightly different set of settings for compression, and those are exacerbating a subtle bug or weakness in the HR20 and HR10(6.3a) codebase (which are almost guaranteed to share some source).

I bet (well, I hope) the engineers have dozens of machines focusing on FOX ota stations to try to isolate the problem.


----------



## CraterGrillo

HarleyJoel said:


> I have not noticed any audio problems after the upgrade. I did have to reboot after a crash. No problems since then.


Do you have off-the-air antenna channels? It appears that this is the focal-point of the problem.


----------



## dMan

Still having pause not holding issues while watching live tv. It happen last night while watching CSI.

Still having problems with pixelation. Thought it was gone but it is back. I noticed no pixelation during Desperate Housewives but saw it last night during CSI. 

Have audio problems. I notice the problems if I pause live tv for a second or two then hit play. Only workaround that I have found is to pause longer or jump to end.


----------



## lordfam

I have two boxes. One was updated about two weeks ago, the other last night. I have not noticed any audio dropouts, yet, but I noticed the upgrade to my second HR10-250 as soon as I turned the system on this morning.

I had no discernible picture, just a mess of green, magenta, white, etc. Looked like one of those pictures you stare at for 30 seconds and a 3-D image pops out.

Anyway, I didn't know what the problem was at first, but I knew this upgrade was due, so I had a suspicion. Debugging had to wait until after I got home from work tonight. I hit the 'up' arrow a couple of times to change resolution and the image came back at 480p. I pressed it a couple of more times to get back to 1080i and it's been fine ever since.

One other thing happened tonight. My local HD ABC station (OTA) started pixellating just after Boston Legal came on. I had to switch to the SD feed to watch the show. All other OTA feeds seemed fine, so it may not be the upgrade. I guess I'll know in due time.


----------



## Wolffpack

Monty23 said:


> Just curious. How would you make it go back to 3.1.5??


I've still got the virgin 250GB drives from my HR10s in "storage". Just reimage them to the 400GB drives currently in the systems. Yes, loose recordings and SPs but I think I need a 3.1.5 unit when 24 starts cuz I have to watch that in HD.


----------



## Monty23

Wolffpack said:


> I've still got the virgin 250GB drives from my HR10s in "storage". Just reimage them to the 400GB drives currently in the systems. Yes, loose recordings and SPs but I think I need a 3.1.5 unit when 24 starts cuz I have to watch that in HD.


Thanks, can't miss 24!!


----------



## JLucPicard

CraterGrillo said:


> But I want those fast guides SO badly, I can't bring myself to unplug the phoneline.


I found that doing a Clear and Delete (not "C&D Everything" - just the minimum one) made a *BIG* difference in the speed when setting recordings and such (not having to wait 30 seconds or more for it to "think"). I don't know that it necessarily helped the guide speed as I don't use the guide much at all for things.

You don't lose recordings, but you do need to reset your To Do List, Season Passes and maybe redo your Favorite Channels and/or Channels you Receive. It may be worth a try to see if you get enough benefit you can live with until they get the bugs worked out of the 6.3 upgrades.


----------



## dogger01

CraterGrillo said:


> Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?
> 
> Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


I have not received the new update and I am having problems with audio drop outs on both OTA and Regular channels. It last about a second or 2 but is always come back. This has been happening for weeks now. I though it might be my signal strength but I am at 90% on all SATS plus my other recievers are not having these issues.


----------



## newsposter

CraterGrillo said:


> Is everyone with 6.3a having audio troubles with OTA reception?
> 
> Is ANYONE with 6.3a NOT having OTA audio trouble?


got it over the weekend...watched CW and NBC since then and everything was fine. Watched 5 min of fox news monday morning and had an audio dropout but haven't watched fox since they to see if it's a one time thing.

also watched a bunch of old stuff pre 6 3 and all that was fine on various networks


----------



## rod456

dogger01 said:


> I have not received the new update and I am having problems with audio drop outs on both OTA and Regular channels. It last about a second or 2 but is always come back. This has been happening for weeks now. I though it might be my signal strength but I am at 90% on all SATS plus my other recievers are not having these issues.


I had same thing happend with 3.1 as well.


----------



## skessel

rod456 said:


> I had same thing happend with 3.1 as well.


I still have 3.1 and this happens. Not very frequently, but maybe at least once per hour.


----------



## CraterGrillo

rod456 said:


> I had same thing happend with 3.1 as well.


Makes me wonder if the OTA channels under question (fox primarily) changed something that's upsetting both the 3.1 fw and the 6.3a fw, triggering the intermittent dropouts.


----------



## drill

CraterGrillo said:


> Makes me wonder if the OTA channels under question (fox primarily) changed something that's upsetting both the 3.1 fw and the 6.3a fw, triggering the intermittent dropouts.


I don't think so. Before I rebooted my machine "pending restart" I watched Fox OTA for 30 minutes with no issues (and I hadn't had audio dropout issues in the past either). rebooted my machine, and within the first 5 minutes of watching Fox OTA, the dropouts started. The likelihood that this problem is not specifically related to the 6.3a software is VERY VERY low.


----------



## cybrsurfer

OK my HR10 has a pending restart. Does this mean once I turn it off and back on the update will begin? Does reboot mean just turning off and back on? Or does it mean Unplug it and plug it back in? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## litzdog911

cybrsurfer said:


> OK my HR10 has a pending restart. Does this mean once I turn it off and back on the update will begin? Does reboot mean just turning off and back on? Or does it mean Unplug it and plug it back in?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Pulling the plug is a quick and easy way to force a restart. But you can also select "Restart Recorder" from the Setup Menu.


----------



## cybrsurfer

litzdog911 said:


> Pulling the plug is a quick and easy way to force a restart. But you can also select "Restart Recorder" from the Setup Menu.


----------



## rod456

rod456 said:


> I had same thing happend with 3.1 as well.


Let me clairfy:

This was not OTA, this happened with D*, mostly of the time on HD channels.

Rod


----------



## PicaKing

PicaKing said:


> just saw the "pending restart--restarting with fingers crossed....


OK--no issues so far---like the folders, guide is faster, no audio dropouts. Happy camper so far...


----------



## seneca

Trying to be patient guys but considering I have my HR10 hooked to my brand new 46" Sharp in the bedroom I could really afford the long awaited speed enhancements. Is there any way to force this update similar to the HR20 outside of keeping it plugged in and waiting and praying to the tivo gods? Anyone else in the south jersey/philly area get theirs yet?


----------



## dgordo

seneca said:


> .....Is there any way to force this update similar to the HR20 outside of keeping it plugged in and waiting and praying to the tivo gods?


no


----------



## litzdog911

seneca said:


> .... Is there any way to force this update similar to the HR20 outside of keeping it plugged in and waiting and praying to the tivo gods? Anyone else in the south jersey/philly area get theirs yet?


If you're connected to a phone line your HR10-250 should be updated by October 20.


----------



## camikeva

As regards the sound dropouts, a conspiratorial thought has been passing through my mind. The only entity that could possibly benefit from dropouts for the HR10-250 on OTA broadcasts is D*. Benefit being to get subscribers to dump their HR10-250 and move to MPEG 4 capable HR20 so they get locals via D*, not OTA. Which OTA network does the corporate parent of D* own? Which OTA channel is experiencing the dropouts?

Just a thought....


----------



## Fyr guy

litzdog911, have you finally gotten your upgrade? I truly believe I will be the last one on the planet to receive the update here in SoCal. (DARN!)


----------



## Wolffpack

camikeva said:


> As regards the sound dropouts, a conspiratorial thought has been passing through my mind. The only entity that could possibly benefit from dropouts for the HR10-250 on OTA broadcasts is D*. Benefit being to get subscribers to dump their HR10-250 and move to MPEG 4 capable HR20 so they get locals via D*, not OTA. Which OTA network does the corporate parent of D* own? Which OTA channel is experiencing the dropouts?
> 
> Just a thought....


Interesting read.

I called DTV to see if I couldn't get the west coast fox HD feed since the local FOX station here is a FOX O&O station. The first few lovely folks I spoke with at DTV said I could get the new HD DVR which received this FOX station on SAT. I mentioned that I've heard that the new DTV HD DVR had some bugs and was not working properly. I was assured that they have not received any reports of any problems. 

I then said "well, can I upgrade my two HR10s to thew new HD DVR for free?" and I was told no.

They may get some to upgrade, but if anyone's read the HR20 forum, it's not pretty.


----------



## litzdog911

Fyr guy said:


> litzdog911, have you finally gotten your upgrade? I truly believe I will be the last one on the planet to receive the update here in SoCal. (DARN!)


Yes, finally got mine last weekend. All of the phone-connected HR10-250's should be updated after tomorrow (Oct 19).


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Really never had any problems with the 3.1 version - except it was slow, of course.

Really like the new functionality (folders, speed), but sometimes Fox OTA is just unwatchable. Actually, the picture is fine but about 4 times in 10 minutes I have about a 5-10 second audio dropout on HD programming.

I hope they're looking at this. There's not a lot on Fox I just have to watch (NFL is about it) but they've got the BCS games this year. 

The folks at DTV say they don't know anything about that problem and that I just need to re-start my receiver. I sure would just prefer someone to tell me "we're working on it."


----------



## jcaldwell

Received the 6.3a upgrade less than a week ago and within 30 seconds of switching to my local Fox OTA for the first time since the upgrade, I experienced about a 10-second audio drop out. During a half inning of one of this week's Mets-Cards playoff games, I had four separate audio drop outs on the Fox OTA channel each about 10 seconds in length. Also since the upgrade, the HR10-250 has locked up twice. I was forced to restart both times. I never had to do that with the 3.1 software.


----------



## clay_w

flyingtigerfan said:


> Really never had any problems with the 3.1 version - except it was slow, of course.
> 
> Really like the new functionality (folders, speed), but sometimes Fox OTA is just unwatchable. Actually, the picture is fine but about 4 times in 10 minutes I have about a 5-10 second audio dropout on HD programming.
> 
> I hope they're looking at this. There's not a lot on Fox I just have to watch (NFL is about it) but they've got the BCS games this year.
> 
> The folks at DTV say they don't know anything about that problem and that I just need to re-start my receiver. I sure would just prefer someone to tell me "we're working on it."


When I called the Advanced Technical dept. last week to complain about the audio drops they said that they are aware of the problem and are working on it (for whatever that is worth...).

As with most other things, I doubt if the regular CSR's are informed very well on this.


----------



## Car1181

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, finally got mine last weekend. All of the phone-connected HR10-250's should be updated after tomorrow (Oct 19).


Well it's tomorrow (Oct 19) and still no update. Next scheduled call is Friday. Did a forced call anyway with no luck. Still 3.1 here.


----------



## Tighe32

Car1181 said:


> Well it's tomorrow (Oct 19) and still no update. Next scheduled call is Friday. Did a forced call anyway with no luck. Still 3.1 here.


here too, this sux


----------



## twaller

I must be the last one in the world that will get 6.3. I have been forcing calls every day for the last 2 weeks......no luck. Forced a call this morning.......no luck........it's Oct. 19th ! I thought that this was supposed to be the day.


----------



## seneca

so I am not alone... wow I feel better now.


----------



## CraterGrillo

seneca said:


> so I am not alone... wow I feel better now.


No love for me either.

Sniffle sniffle.


----------



## Sknzfan

I forced a call yesterday and recieved it..The Update had been on one of my HR10's for over a month....now finally the other is updated.


----------



## seneca

hmm maybe all I need is another HR10 then hehe. My buddy has one with a shot HDMI hmmmmm.


----------



## newsposter

litzdog911 said:


> Pulling the plug is a quick and easy way to force a restart. But you can also select "Restart Recorder" from the Setup Menu.


isn't the menu way considered more 'gentle' than a pull? I'm guessing the drives dont spin down like on a pull vs menu?


----------



## buzzdalf

I am still without as well.
My wife actually said to me last night, "well it's 10/18, where's my folders?"


----------



## litzdog911

According to various DirecTV sources, all of the HR10-250's connected to phone lines should be updated by 10/19. So let's hope everyone who wants it is there by tomorrow (10/20).


----------



## LDLemu4U

Thanks "litzdog"....have been rebooting/restart since the weekend and no deal....so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tim Sly

lordfam said:


> I had no discernible picture, just a mess of green, magenta, white, etc. Looked like one of those pictures you stare at for 30 seconds and a 3-D image pops out.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't know what the problem was at first, but I knew this upgrade was due, so I had a suspicion. Debugging had to wait until after I got home from work tonight. I hit the 'up' arrow a couple of times to change resolution and the image came back at 480p. I pressed it a couple of more times to get back to 1080i and it's been fine ever since.


I got the same video problems after the upgrade came a few days ago. No picture, just a mess of green and other colors on the screen. Had to unpug the machine and reboot. And several times since, when we went to use the receiver it is locked up with the same messed up picture and doesn't respond to any commands. Occasionally it can be fixed by cycling throught the 4 resolution settings. One time after a reboot it was not responding correctly to the remote, so had to hard reboot again. 
This sucks. We had no problems before 6.3 came.

*Why would they force an update on us that causes more problems than it is worth?*
They blew it on this one.
As someone else asked, *How can you revert back to the old version?*


----------



## Fyr guy

Well you all without the upgrade I contacted advanced Tech supprt this morning and after running several tests to force the download they determined that I will be sent out a new HR10-250 more to follow when it gets here.


----------



## Sknzfan

Fyr guy said:


> Well you all without the upgrade I contacted advanced Tech supprt this morning and after running several tests to force the download they determined that I will be sent out a new HR10-250 more to follow when it gets here.


If you do indeed get another HR10 please let us know...I certainly thought they were GONE and were getting Everyone to Upgrade to the HR20 ? :grin:


----------



## karolinatx

I was sent a replacement HR10-250 last week by D*, but it wasn't new -- it was a refurb. The refurb started doing the same crap the original unit did once it downloaded 6.3a after a few days (partial recordings, audio dropouts, etc.), and continued to do so even after sacrificing my logos to the TiVo gods via a C&D. Now they've decided it's my wiring or something with my setup that's causing the problem (?), so they're sending out a tech tomorrow. Anyway, the reason I say all this is I asked the CSR if I was guaranteed an HR10 if the tech decided to replace the unit or if the he might bring an HR20, but she said that there's a "backorder" with the 20s so they're having difficulty filling those orders and that chances are I'll get an HR10. 

I can't even begin to describe how frustrating this experience has been since 6.3a hit my first HR10. I also don't understand how it is that there are pages and pages of people experiencing post-6.3a problems here and on tivocommunity.com, but every single one of the tens of CSRs I've spoken to (retention, tier one, tier two, you name it) has said they've never heard of the ten-second audio dropouts and no one seems to know what to do about it.

I guess I'm just going to hope the tech tomorrow deigns to replace the HR10 with another and I'll leave the phone unplugged after the initial call. Sure, it'll be slow as snail snot and no folders, but in the grand scheme of things I'd rather have properly recorded shows and not have to reformat the damn thing every few days.

The only saving grace of this whole debacle has been the major networks posting the majority of their shows online.


----------



## Fyr guy

Sknzfan said:


> If you do indeed get another HR10 please let us know...I certainly thought they were GONE and were getting Everyone to Upgrade to the HR20 ? :grin:


I asked if it was going to be an HR10-250 and he said that they might replace it with the HR20 but I'll let you know when it arrives Monday.


----------



## cybrsurfer

Yesterday my HR10 was updated after manual reboot. The only thing so far I have noticed is the audio on OTA CBS is very loud... and with some vague static... no drop outs. It only does this on this one OTA channel. All other OTA is fine no audio problems at all. The unit seems much quicker. I think it was worth the update. I'm sure Tivo will have a patch for the audio problems reported in many forums and threads soon.


----------



## CraterGrillo

cybrsurfer said:


> Yesterday my HR10 was updated after manual reboot. The only thing so far I have noticed is the audio on OTA CBS is very loud... and with some vague static... no drop outs. It only does this on this one OTA channel. All other OTA is fine no audio problems at all. The unit seems much quicker. I think it was worth the update. I'm sure Tivo will have a patch for the audio problems reported in many forums and threads soon.


You mention that the audio is loud. You may or may not know that if you used dolby-digital before, it gets turned off with the update (you have to re-enable it). This could be the cause of the louder audio I suspect.


----------



## cybrsurfer

CraterGrillo said:


> You mention that the audio is loud. You may or may not know that if you used dolby-digital before, it gets turned off with the update (you have to re-enable it). This could be the cause of the louder audio I suspect.


Thanks that fixed it...


----------



## Tighe32

I still haven't got it, I called Dtv and they told me that it could take 24 hours from my last call and that they didn't show a callback since the oct 13 although I forced a call right before calling them.. shouldn't it show pending restart as soon as the call is finished if it is triggered? please help


----------



## litzdog911

Tighe32 said:


> I still haven't got it, I called Dtv and they told me that it could take 24 hours from my last call and that they didn't show a callback since the oct 13 although I forced a call right before calling them.. shouldn't it show pending restart as soon as the call is finished if it is triggered? please help


Yes. If it's ready to install the updated software your DVR will show "Pending Restart" right after the "Daily Call" completes.


----------



## JLucPicard

Have you guys been reading the posts about the problems that have seemed to come up since 6.3??? Maybe you guys are the lucky ones! Folders? Speed (which you can speed up with a simple Clear Program Data and To Do List)?

What's the feature that you can't wait for? I've been curious about the frustration over not getting the update given the problems it seems to bring on.


----------



## litzdog911

JLucPicard said:


> Have you guys been reading the posts about the problems that have seemed to come up since 6.3??? Maybe you guys are the lucky ones! Folders? Speed (which you can speed up with a simple Clear Program Data and To Do List)?
> 
> What's the feature that you can't wait for? I've been curious about the frustration over not getting the update given the problems it seems to bring on.


Folders and speed are very important, especially for those of us with larger hard drives. But even the standard 250GB HR10-250's will be much snappier with the 6.3 software.


----------



## JLucPicard

I understand that, but with the bugs not worked out yet, is it worth the trade off of partial recordings, audio drop outs and the other problems that have been reported? I just don't see why people are in such a hurry for the "features" when the basic functions seem to be getting kind of hosed - especially to the point of continually trying to FORCE an update.


----------



## TheJERK

5 more


----------



## TheJERK

4 more


----------



## TheJERK

3 more


----------



## TheJERK

2 more


----------



## TheJERK

1 more


----------



## TheJERK

Got it ! The forums require that I have 5 or more posts before I set a pic. Sorry.


----------



## TheJERK

Took about 10 min. for me.


----------



## bwaldron

JLucPicard said:


> I understand that, but with the bugs not worked out yet, is it worth the trade off of partial recordings, audio drop outs and the other problems that have been reported? I just don't see why people are in such a hurry for the "features" when the basic functions seem to be getting kind of hosed - especially to the point of continually trying to FORCE an update.


Oh, I agree completely. I think that most people really want the speed provided with the upgrade (which I understand, I do too!) and believe--or fervently hope--that the bugs won't bite them.

Me, I got the upgrade and FOX OTA was simply unwatchable (or rather, unlistenable). Luckily I had a 3.1.5 image to revert back to.

Speed is nice, but it's not worth unreliability. Phone line stays unplugged on my system until a newer and less buggy upgrade comes out. Heck, I had resigned myself to never seeing an upgrade on the unit, so if I have to stick with 3.1.5f for the life of the unit, so be it. It's slow, but I can count on it.


----------



## tase2

Did anyone not receive 6.3?

If not do you by chance have 3.1.5 and not 3.1.5f?


----------



## Titon

I'm new to the HR10-250. I got one of of Ebay last evening. The guy said it has not recieved any updates.

From viewing the problems with the 6.3a upgrade can i stop it? I see that unplugging the phone line will do this?

Having replaytv all these years i can handle slow.


----------



## Car1181

tase2 said:


> Did anyone not receive 6.3?
> 
> If not do you by chance have 3.1.5 and not 3.1.5f?


Still no 6.3 here and next call is not scheduled till Saturday Oct 21 at 5:22PM. My current version is 3.1.5f.


----------



## CraterGrillo

OK so it's friday the 20th, just forced a call. 

No update. Still 3.1.5f

Are others out there still waiting or is it just me?

I wonder if it's because I'm using one of the 1-800 phone #s, not a local #.


----------



## msmith

CraterGrillo said:


> OK so it's friday the 20th, just forced a call.
> 
> No update. Still 3.1.5f
> 
> Are others out there still waiting or is it just me?
> 
> I wonder if it's because I'm using one of the 1-800 phone #s, not a local #.


It's not just you. I'm using a local number.


----------



## seneca

Still no update 3.15f and local number. Last call 2 days ago. Not everyone uses OTA which is where the issue seems to be cropping up and the speed and folders seal the deal for me.


----------



## dogger01

No update here in Boston either.


----------



## hiker

I still have one HR10 that has not taken the upgrade despite many forced calls.

I wonder if they have put a hold on sending it because of the audio problems? Maybe Earl could ask his contact?

Here is a report from someone who was told by CSR that upgrades are on hold.


----------



## LionsAholic

Forced a call and got 6.3a this morning about 7:00am. The process took about a half an hour. I reset my favorite channels and the DD option. I immediatley noticed the 8-10 second audio drop outs with pixilation on return with the Fox local 2.1 OTA newscast. Also the "searching for ANT signal" pop up is present when switching channels. I didn't have any issues before. One other thing to note all of my season passes were present and the todo list didn't seem to be affected.


----------



## Titon

All i can say after reading the problems with this update is i will *NOT* hook up a phone line when i get this unit.

Yeesh!


----------



## CraterGrillo

Question about phone line. If I want the guide updates periodically, but I don't want the software updates, what do I do?


----------



## rod456

CraterGrillo said:


> Question about phone line. If I want the guide updates periodically, but I don't want the software updates, what do I do?


Guide updates come via sat not phone line.


----------



## CraterGrillo

rod456 said:


> Guide updates come via sat not phone line.


I didn't realize that. So what exactly comes over the phone besides update indications like the 6.3a indicator?

What do you lose if you don't have the phone connected?


----------



## Titon

> I didn't realize that. So what exactly comes over the phone besides update indications like the 6.3a indicator?
> 
> What do you lose if you don't have the phone connected?


One thing would be the ability to order pay per view.


----------



## seneca

The main thing is the ability for the tivo to "phone home".


----------



## skessel

tase2 said:


> Did anyone not receive 6.3?
> 
> If not do you by chance have 3.1.5 and not 3.1.5f?


I don't have it yet, in Los Angeles. I do have 3.1.5f... I plan to call D* this weekend, just to make sure.


----------



## Fyr guy

skessel said:


> I don't have it yet, in Los Angeles. I do have 3.1.5f... I plan to call D* this weekend, just to make sure.


I'm glad I'm not the only one in SoCal not to have the update. As D** is sending me a new (refurbed?) HR10-250 Monday I thought I'd do a C&D and still nothing. The System Info shows that I have under "Service Data Download" None Available?? I also have 3.1.5f


----------



## wipeout

Still waiting in Philadelphia area.


----------



## Rob3000

I got the update on 10/18. I'm in SoCal and I just happenened to check the System Info and there it was. updated from 3.1.5f. There was no Message as I have heard some say they are getting to alert them of the pending update.

So far no problems deteceted with the audio or video. But remote commands are sometimes mis-interpreted, e.g. one press of the FF = two presses. So now the menus are faster but I have to slow down my button pressing which in effect negates any menu speed enhancement which therefore equals no improvement in performance. Dang!:lol:


----------



## litzdog911

I sent a message to my contacts at DirecTV asking what should folks do that have not received the update. Hopefully I'll hear something soon and will post the information here.


----------



## Tim Sly

Dumb question: How do you get to or use these new folders. I haven't seen any.


----------



## litzdog911

Tim Sly said:


> Dumb question: How do you get to or use these new folders. I haven't seen any.


At the bottom of your Now Play List, there should be a message suggesting you use your "Display" button to change the sorting options. One of the options will enable "Groups" (aka Folders).


----------



## Vin

Rob3000 said:


> I got the update on 10/18. I'm in SoCal and I just happenened to check the System Info and there it was. updated from 3.1.5f. There was no Message as I have heard some say they are getting to alert them of the pending update.


If you haven't been checking regularly you just missed the message and the restart took place automatically in the middle of the night.


----------



## dturturro

3.15f, local number, early adopter and still NOTHING!


----------



## seneca

funny how those who seem to need their OTA are gettign the updates and those of us jsut wanting the speed increase and folders are not.


----------



## litzdog911

seneca said:


> funny how those who seem to need their OTA are gettign the updates and those of us jsut wanting the speed increase and folders are not.


I don't think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## dturturro

I use OTA and still haven't received the update. I'll take watching Fox-HD via sat over the slower menus and folders any day.


----------



## CraterGrillo

dturturro said:


> I use OTA and still haven't received the update. I'll take watching Fox-HD via sat over the slower menus and folders any day.


I've been debating whether to unplug the phoneline and wait this out or not. The speed (or lack of it) is SO frustrating. But I do watch FOX and other OTA channels - I can't tell how frustrating THAT would be with audio dropouts.


----------



## Fyr guy

litzdog911 said:


> I sent a message to my contacts at DirecTV asking what should folks do that have not received the update. Hopefully I'll hear something soon and will post the information here.


I don't do OTA so that's not my issue but speed and folders are what I'm looking forward to. If you can find out ANYTHING from your contacts on how the left outs can force the dowmload it will be greatly appreciated. Funny that "tech support" can't force it from their end huh?


----------



## Fyr guy

Fyr guy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one in SoCal not to have the update. As D** is sending me a new (refurbed?) HR10-250 Monday I thought I'd do a C&D and still nothing. The System Info shows that I have under "Service Data Download" None Available?? I also have 3.1.5f


As stated above I called D** yesterday and they were going to send me a new HR10-250, well, I got it TODAY around noon here. It is a refurbished unit and am now attempting to force a download by repeated "Make Daily Call" and it's showing under current staus Loading Data 7%, 34 minutes. Hopefully this will do it after an even dozen forced calls.


----------



## s2digital

Finally got the upgrade. Saw a 'Pending Restart' on the evening of the 18th, so I forced a restart. Took about 30 minutes. Guide is much, much faster now. Haven't noticed anything screwy yet, but haven't been messing with the OTA much. I'm using optical out.


----------



## litzdog911

litzdog911 said:


> I sent a message to my contacts at DirecTV asking what should folks do that have not received the update. Hopefully I'll hear something soon and will post the information here.


My DirecTV contact said "it could take another week or two for all units to update". But he promised additional details that I'll pass along.


----------



## seneca

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by seneca View Post
> funny how those who seem to need their OTA are gettign the updates and those of us jsut wanting the speed increase and folders are not.
> 
> I don't think that has anything to do with it.


 I was being sarcastic. Just seemed ironic thats all.


----------



## pappys

Got my update yesterday, I believe.


----------



## BigSey

I think it's possible that D* sent me a new software download that fixed the audio dropout issue. I didn't get one dropout during Game 7 last night and had been getting them repeatedly since my update. Plus, it says a download came in early in the morning the other day. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bitgod

Yay, got updated on the 18th. No audio problems, a friend has had a few drop-outs, but the system is overall zippier, which is what I was hoping for. Before the update , just setting it up to record a show would take 2 minutes of sitting around. It seems a little more sensitive to commands from my universal remote since the update, I haven't tried it with the peanut yet.


----------



## stogie5150

Mine updated yesterday in 70460. No prompt to restart, no nothing. The only way I knew anything was because I hang out here. I wasn't home and the wife couldn't change channels because the channel lists had to be re set up after the upgrade. She was NOT happy.....:lol: 

So far so good but other than re-doing my channel list I've not played with it, so other than the speed increase I don't know anything about audio issues yet. I get all my networks OTA so I should know very soon.


----------



## mlciskey

My DVR was updated on Friday. Almost immediately I noticed the audio dropouts and have had a couple of reboots.

Also it takes my receiver 15 to 30 seconds to sync to the Dolby Digital. This happens whether I change the channel or rewind/advance live television or a recorded show. I've had to turn straight Dolby off and go to PCM. The DVR also seems more stable this way- no reboots yesterday.


----------



## Fyr guy

Hoorah! Finally! I won't be the last person to get the 6.3a upgrade. It came in at 4:03 am Sunday morning. Alot quicker in setting up my SP which is all I was looking for not being an OTA guy. The only bummer is that I'll have to wait until I get some help in removing my old 4:3 TV set out of the motorhome and replace it with a new HD set in order to put my HR10-250 in the MH. At least my wait is over.


----------



## jabrwocky7

Received the 6.3 update this morning in Chicago. Satellite downloaded the update at 2AM and a forced call in the morning applied the update.


----------



## Car1181

Fyr guy said:


> Hoorah! Finally! I won't be the last person to get the 6.3a upgrade. It came in at 4:03 am Sunday morning. Alot quicker in setting up my SP which is all I was looking for not being an OTA guy. The only bummer is that I'll have to wait until I get some help in removing my old 4:3 TV set out of the motorhome and replace it with a new HD set in order to put my HR10-250 in the MH. At least my wait is over.


So I guess I'll be the last. Still 3.1.5 here.


----------



## dturturro

ditto


----------



## muledoggie

Got mine night before last. I called and asked for it. I am a seven year subscriber and talked to a "second level" tech, for what it's worth.

It seems much quicker, but other than that, what is new in this upgrade? Can I use ethernet, etc. now?

Jeff


----------



## JLucPicard

I want to challenge those who are very anxiously awaiting the update primarily for the increase in speed.

I have three HR10-250s. One I have had for over two years. Boy did that bugger slow down after a while - especially programming recordings and rearranging Season Passes, etc. I do not use the program guide so I can't speak to that. My other two, as my To Do List and Season Passes lists grew, also slowed considerably.

So I jotted down all my Season Passes and ran a "Clear Program Data and To Do List". The speed of setting recordings, etc., was amazingly quick - almost like right out of the box.

My challenge is (and mostly out of curiosity on my part) - for those whose main concern about not having received the update yet is speed, try running a "Clear Program Data and To Do List" and see if your speed concerns aren't alleviated. This process does NOT delete previously recorded programs.

Since I have received the update (all three boxes over the course of three weeks or so), I have had the same problems with audio drop outs. A few partial recordings, and tonight while watching the latest episode of _Prison Break_, which recorded after having received the update, I experienced my first spontaneous reboot right in the middle of the show. Not to mention I also watched with the Closed Captioning turned on so I could catch most of what was being said that I was missing due to the drop-outs.

I could certainly do without Folders (I still haven't even turned them on) and the speed thing became a non-issue after I discovered that the "CPD & TDL" took care of that. I would much prefer to be able to actually watch a program and enjoy it without having to deal with the audio problems that are going on (what a PAIN!), and not have to worry about recordings working properly (which I've really only had a couple that were problems).

Some upgrade. I wish I was one of those who have not gotten it yet - it just is NOT worth it!!!

[/end rant]


----------



## dogger01

I received my update this morning after a forced call. I was wondering if the recording I have already done would be put in folders? I have multiple episodes of smallville that are all single recordings not in folders. Is it only things recorded after the update that will be put in folders? Thanks.


----------



## brianr4666

dogger01 said:


> I received my update this morning after a forced call. I was wondering if the recording I have already done would be put in folders? I have multiple episodes of smallville that are all single recordings not in folders. Is it only things recorded after the update that will be put in folders? Thanks.


You will need to turn on the folders once you go into the now showing list. Review the instructions on the bottom of the screen. Once activated this will take care of all recorded before and after the update.


----------



## buzzdalf

I got my update Sunday morning like others. We were very pleased with the speedup and love having folders back.
Then, I sat down to watch a football game on FOX OTA yesterday. To my horror, AUDIO DROPOUTS!
UGH!!


----------



## tzphotos.com

buzzdalf said:


> I got my update Sunday morning like others. We were very pleased with the speedup and love having folders back.
> Then, I sat down to watch a football game on FOX OTA yesterday. To my horror, AUDIO DROPOUTS!
> UGH!!


I just received the update about a week ago and also started to notice the audio drop outs on the local Chicago Fox station.

Something is just not right about the fox broadcasts audio stream.


----------



## ddarche

buzzdalf said:


> I got my update Sunday morning like others. We were very pleased with the speedup and love having folders back.
> Then, I sat down to watch a football game on FOX OTA yesterday. To my horror, AUDIO DROPOUTS!
> UGH!!


Got my update this a.m. , in the San Francisco area. Knew something must have happened when I turned on the TV and no guide, no favs, etc. Had to re-create favs. Guide speed is lighting compared to old one! Folders are very nice in the List. Several other interesting settings. No audio problems so far.

Dave
RemoteQuest.com


----------



## Kentstater

Got my update on Sunday morning.

Got dropouts on Fox (Lions and Tigers games)
Got 1 reboot
This morning my wife wakes me up because the screen is pink and full of lines.(problem with 480i) changed it to 1080 and seemed fine again

Acctually I am fine with the update as long as they fix the dropouts and any other minor problems they have by Thanksgiving.

Detroit DMA- Toledo Ohio local phone #


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Just got mine to on Sunday. Folders are a little different then I'm use to. I'm use to the folders opening up and cascading not open the window in a seperate frame. It's still better than not having them at all. Just for fun I marked on the suggestion to keep until I delete and it moved all the suggestions for that show into a folder up out of the suggestion on to the main list.

It's also odd that there wasn't a message telling me that there was an upgrade the only message was from a month ago about phone # changes.


----------



## rod456

Sent D* Customer Service an email this morning explaining the 6.3 problems and told them about this site and the tivocommunity site and got this BS canned replay like we need to troubleshoot the problem with restart, C&D, etc. At least she said it was forwarded on to the equipment department, maybe we should all send them an email and they will finally start getting the picture.

Reply from D follows:

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear about the problems that you are currently experiencing with your HD DVR receiver. As you requested I have forwarded your comments to our equipment department.

However, we are limited to what we can troubleshoot by email, but we want to ensure your system is up and running again and address your software upgrade issues as quickly as possible. Our Technical Support agents are trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email. Please call our technical support center at 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance. Also, you may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums. Just visit http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp to find answers to your questions.

We appreciate your patience and hope we're able to fix the problem quickly.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Service

No waiting. No hold times. Register online at directv.com or use our automated phone system to pay your bills, change services, get technical assistance and much more! Our automated systems are easy to use and you'll avoid most transaction fees.


----------



## Wolffpack

As I understand the 6.3a situation, DTV is aware of the problem and has forwarded those to Tivo to be addressed. Despite what CSRs tell you, there are audio problems with OTA HD signals. Everyone knows about it. Now we just have to wait for the fix.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

My apologies for not paying attention to this thread as much as I should have.

The latest updates from earlier today...

DirecTV is aware of the issues you all have been seing with the audio with 6.3a. They are working with TiVo to indetify what has happened, and what has to be fixed.

As of right now, I have no ETA's on what a fix may be available or any details on when/if a 6.3b is in the works yet. Once I know more, you will know as soon as I do.


----------



## Wolffpack

Thanks Earl. Keep us posted on whatever you hear.


----------



## litzdog911

Earl Bonovich said:


> My apologies for not paying attention to this thread as much as I should have.
> 
> The latest updates from earlier today...
> 
> DirecTV is aware of the issues you all have been seing with the audio with 6.3a. They are working with TiVo to indetify what has happened, and what has to be fixed.
> 
> As of right now, I have no ETA's on what a fix may be available or any details on when/if a 6.3b is in the works yet. Once I know more, you will know as soon as I do.


Thanks, Earl. 
Hopefully DirecTV will insist that Tivo fix the DD5.1 audio drop problem. My local OTA Fox channel is now essentially useless due to frequent audio drops lasting several seconds ("Prison Break" was unwatchable this evening).


----------



## Green23

Thanks to Earl for this info- sure hope this continues to get attention from D* and TiVo


----------



## jediphish

Have posted before (on TivoCommunity forum) about my experiencing the 8-10 sec audio dropouts followed by video burp with 6.3a. I've been out of town for about a week, so just now watching the last week's programming.

While watching Ugly Betty from last Thursday (10/18) on OTA ABC 720p, I experienced the drop-outs, except that this time the drop-outs were only 2-3 seconds. The video burp/glitch would follow and the sound would be restored. It happened about 4 or 5 times during the hour (not counting commercials, which I skip through). I have not had my Tivo plugged into a phone line since I got 6.3a so this is not the result of any new software.

Has anyone else noticed that the audio drop-outs have gotten shorter in duration? I still have The Nine, Lost, Men In Trees, What About Brian and Desperate Housewives to watch so we'll see if the same thing happens. I actually have several eps of What About Brian, so I guess I'll see if there are any differences between the older and more recently recorded eps.

For the record, I don't record OTA Fox 720p, as I have access to the NY DNS feed, so I've only experienced the drops on ABC.


----------



## Wolffpack

jedi-phish said:


> Have posted before (on TivoCommunity forum) about my experiencing the 8-10 sec audio dropouts followed by video burp with 6.3a. I've been out of town for about a week, so just now watching the last week's programming.
> 
> While watching Ugly Betty from last Thursday (10/18) on OTA ABC 720p, I experienced the drop-outs, except that this time the drop-outs were only 2-3 seconds. The video burp/glitch would follow and the sound would be restored. It happened about 4 or 5 times during the hour (not counting commercials, which I skip through). I have not had my Tivo plugged into a phone line since I got 6.3a so this is not the result of any new software.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the audio drop-outs have gotten shorter in duration? I still have The Nine, Lost, Men In Trees, What About Brian and Desperate Housewives to watch so we'll see if the same thing happens. I actually have several eps of What About Brian, so I guess I'll see if there are any differences between the older and more recently recorded eps.
> 
> For the record, I don't record OTA Fox 720p, as I have access to the NY DNS feed, so I've only experienced the drops on ABC.


The audio problem is due to the 6.3/6.3a upgrade. Myself, I've only seen it on OTA FOX HD. I also haven't seen the drops shorten at all. Although there are times when I can watch a complete show without a dropout and other times it's constant.


----------



## litzdog911

Wolffpack said:


> The audio problem is due to the 6.3/6.3a upgrade. Myself, I've only seen it on OTA FOX HD. I also haven't seen the drops shorten at all. Although there are times when I can watch a complete show without a dropout and other times it's constant.


Agreed. I have not seen it getting any better by itself. On my HR10-250 here in Seattle the problem is especially bad on my OTA Fox channel ("Prison Break" last night was unwatchable). I also notice it maybe once per hour on my local ABC channel, too. But not on CBS or NBC.


----------



## Bajanjack

I got the upgrade October 18. Since the upgrade Ihave had continuous audio dropouts on Fox OTA....the dropouts average 8-10 seconds, but the frequency of the dropouts are definitely greater in the first 5-10 minutes and then reduce considerably....are most of you experiencing the dropouts continuously?


----------



## MikeW

I read somewhere that a temp fix is to disable DD and set audio to DD to PCM. I'll give it a try and see how Boston Legal comes out. I've had the drops only on ABC and Fox (the only 2 to broadcast with Dolby Digital).

I've had 3 reboots and I'm also having remote control issues. A single press will occasionally be seen as two. Very frustrating when using 30 sec. skip and paging through the guide.

Are the second two issues being addressed? I was told to do a "Clear & Delete" but I really don't feel like going that route since I didn't have these problems before the upgrade.


----------



## Tim Sly

Tim Sly said:


> I got the same video problems after the upgrade came a few days ago. No picture, just a mess of green and other colors on the screen. Had to unpug the machine and reboot. And several times since, when we went to use the receiver it is locked up with the same messed up picture and doesn't respond to any commands. Occasionally it can be fixed by cycling throught the 4 resolution settings. One time after a reboot it was not responding correctly to the remote, so had to hard reboot again.
> This sucks. We had no problems before 6.3 came.
> 
> *Why would they force an update on us that causes more problems than it is worth?*
> They blew it on this one.
> As someone else asked, *How can you revert back to the old version?*


Earl,
Do you know if this issue is being addressed? And is there only 2 or 3 people here experiencing this after 6.3a?


----------



## Wolffpack

Tim Sly said:


> Earl,
> Do you know if this issue is being addressed? And is there only 2 or 3 people here experiencing this after 6.3a?


I've not experienced any of the problems you mentioned. Only the audio dropouts.


----------



## litzdog911

Bajanjack said:


> I got the upgrade October 18. Since the upgrade Ihave had continuous audio dropouts on Fox OTA....the dropouts average 8-10 seconds, but the frequency of the dropouts are definitely greater in the first 5-10 minutes and then reduce considerably....are most of you experiencing the dropouts continuously?


DirecTV is aware of the DD audio dropout problems with the 6.3a software release and is working with Tivo to diagnose and solve the problem. It's especially a problem with Fox OTA HDTV stations, but some have reported it with other OTA stations as well.

Changing the audio output and/or recording options in the Audio Setup menu to use PCM instead of Dolby Digital will not solve the problem.


----------



## litzdog911

You'll find some interesting information about the Dolby Digita 8-sec audio dropout problem at TivoCommunity here ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=323004


----------



## CraterGrillo

litzdog911 said:


> You'll find some interesting information about the Dolby Digita 8-sec audio dropout problem at TivoCommunity here ....
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=323004


The most interesting thing there (at least for me it was fascinating) is the comments about FOX using a particular "splicer". This person had the audio problem and got an engineer to put the splicer into external bypass mode, and the audio immediately stopped dropping out. Later, they put the splicer back in and the dropouts returned within minutes. AND he had 2 machines, a 6.3 and a 3.1.5f. The 6.3 had the dropouts and the 3.1.5f recorded perfectly. Sounds like a very good experiment to me.

VERY very strong clue, and it would explain the heavy problems on FOX compared to the other stations.

See videojanitor's post (I think it's post #22) in that thread.


----------



## newsposter

Justice sure had a lot of dropouts. Moving all fox SP to my 3.1 unplugged machine. No easy feat considering I had a master list all planned out prioritizing what was on what machine based on remaining hard drive space and likelihood of watching something the same night vs not (and thus freeing up space more quickly).

oh the complications of life


----------



## LionsAholic

While watching the WS game Tuesday night on Fox 2.1 local Detroit, I thought the picture didn't look as clear as the previous Fox broadcasts and I realized I hadn't had any audio dropouts in maybe 1.5 - 2 hours. After channel surfing on the other tuner between innings went back to the game and immediately had dropouts 2-3 times the rest of the way. The picture looked clearer though. Is it possible that the Fox affiliate here in Detroit would be troubleshooting their dropout issues during the game? I confirmed I was watching the OTA signal and not Sat.


----------



## dngrant

My experience has been with Fox OTA as well. My dropouts haven't been 8-10 seconds, but more like 4-6 seconds. It happened three times in 7 innings during the ball game last night. It may have happened after that, but I was too sleep to know any better.

I had a brief issue during Prison Break Monday night, but it resolved itself.

The other OTA channels seem to be working pretty well.


----------



## cybrsurfer

My unit is running much quicker with the update. No problems at all with OTA or Satellite recording. NO audio problems. I'm very pleased with my HR10's performance.


----------



## Bajanjack

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV is aware of the DD audio dropout problems with the 6.3a software release and is working with Tivo to diagnose and solve the problem. It's especially a problem with Fox OTA HDTV stations, but some have reported it with other OTA stations as well.
> 
> Changing the audio output and/or recording options in the Audio Setup menu to use PCM instead of Dolby Digital will not solve the problem.


Can you explain to me what "PCM" is and when one might want to use it in this case or in general?


----------



## litzdog911

Bajanjack said:


> Can you explain to me what "PCM" is and when one might want to use it in this case or in general?


The audio for most standard definition DirecTV channels is delivered as Pulse Code Modulated (PCM) digital audio. A few SD channels (e.g. Showtime, HBO) will sometimes have Dolby Digital audio (DD2.0 or DD5.1). Most all HDTV channels, including your over-the-air HD Local Channels, use Dolby Digital audio.

Most modern AV Receivers will automatically detect the incoming digital audio stream (usually connected via optical or perhaps HDMI cables) and decode the proper audio format automatically. For some older AV Receivers, or when troubleshooting Dolby Digital audio problems, it's convenient to set the HR10-250 to always output PCM Audio instead of what the original program/channel delivered.


----------



## lordfam

Bajanjack said:


> Can you explain to me what "PCM" is and when one might want to use it in this case or in general?


Less technically-speaking, PCM is a 2-channel (stereo) output. You might want to use it if you only have two speakers connected to your receiver. It can also come in handy when the 5.1 channel signal is not being broadcast correctly, for whatever reason. Switching to PCM may improve the sound quality.

On another note, I had previously reported no audio dropouts since the upgrade, but I had several in the OTA recording of "Justice" that I watched last night. It wasn't unwatchable, but it was very irritating.


----------



## msmith

I finally got 6.3 last night.

After the upgrade, I lost all odd transponders on 119. I had to re-run Auto-Detect Satellites to fix that.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Got 6.3 last night.... turned on system and it was there (no "restart" requested) had to re-do "channels I receive" and turn on Dolby Digital.

Harry


----------



## MikeW

lordfam said:


> Less technically-speaking, PCM is a 2-channel (stereo) output. You might want to use it if you only have two speakers connected to your receiver. It can also come in handy when the 5.1 channel signal is not being broadcast correctly, for whatever reason. Switching to PCM may improve the sound quality.
> 
> On another note, I had previously reported no audio dropouts since the upgrade, but I had several in the OTA recording of "Justice" that I watched last night. It wasn't unwatchable, but it was very irritating.


I was disappointed about this as well. I turned off DD and did the DD to PCM thing before the recording. Didn't help. Hope the "fix" comes before 24 starts back up again...


----------



## Bajanjack

lordfam said:


> Less technically-speaking, PCM is a 2-channel (stereo) output. You might want to use it if you only have two speakers connected to your receiver. It can also come in handy when the 5.1 channel signal is not being broadcast correctly, for whatever reason. Switching to PCM may improve the sound quality.
> 
> On another note, I had previously reported no audio dropouts since the upgrade, but I had several in the OTA recording of "Justice" that I watched last night. It wasn't unwatchable, but it was very irritating.


Thanks.....so in one of my smaller rooms where I just have a new Plasma without a surround sound setup, it should be set to "PCM" since DD would not be applicable?


----------



## litzdog911

Bajanjack said:


> Thanks.....so in one of my smaller rooms where I just have a new Plasma without a surround sound setup, it should be set to "PCM" since DD would not be applicable?


Yes.


----------



## 55AMG

Hello,

I just recently received my new software upgrade to 6.3 for my HR10 for my upstairs receiver. Unfortunately, my downstairs receiver (also and HR10) did not update.

I called D* and they claimed to have an error message on my box and recommended switching it. I did a test and at first it failed while "configuring". I tried it a couple of times and finally "succeeded".
This is a "new" box D* sent me to replace my other box which would not even connect to the phone line. 

Question. #1. Do you think this would be a HR10 problem why its not connecting, "configuring" at times, or is it a software problem? If so, should I replace the box again for the second time?

#2 If I upgrade to HR20-700, can I still use my HR10 with the 5LNB dish for my loft? Or do I need to replace both receivers?

#3 I currently have a CM4228 for my OTA and aware that for the HR20's the ATSC is not turned on yet. ANy news on when it would work for the new HR20's? Or is it even worth doing the switch now?

I've read some updates but would appreciate your time for some expert advice. It's just frustrating when even D* CSR / Tech support does not know the answer. :nono2: Thanks and hoping for some feedback. :smoking:


----------



## litzdog911

55AMG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just recently received my new software upgrade to 6.3 for my HR10 for my upstairs receiver. Unfortunately, my downstairs receiver (also and HR10) did not update.
> 
> I called D* and they claimed to have an error message on my box and recommended switching it. I did a test and at first it failed while "configuring". I tried it a couple of times and finally "succeeded".
> This is a "new" box D* sent me to replace my other box which would not even connect to the phone line.
> 
> Question. #1. Do you think this would be a HR10 problem why its not connecting, "configuring" at times, or is it a software problem? If so, should I replace the box again for the second time?
> 
> #2 If I upgrade to HR20-700, can I still use my HR10 with the 5LNB dish for my loft? Or do I need to replace both receivers?
> 
> #3 I currently have a CM4228 for my OTA and aware that for the HR20's the ATSC is not turned on yet. ANy news on when it would work for the new HR20's? Or is it even worth doing the switch now?
> 
> I've read some updates but would appreciate your time for some expert advice. It's just frustrating when even D* CSR / Tech support does not know the answer. :nono2: Thanks and hoping for some feedback. :smoking:


1. These are usually phone-line related problems. You might try swapping your two HR10-250's to see if they behave differently in different locations.

2. Yes, the HR10-250 works fine with the 5-LNB dish. I have one HR10-250, one HR20, and several other DirecTivo's and receivers.

3. HR20 OTA should be activated by December 1.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

since my 6.3a upgradge I have been getting this annoying problem especially on the National HD channels 80-88. Picture goes black for 5-10 seconds after the audio blurps. It happens at least 3 times in a 1 hr show. I also had the reported :
does not complete full recording. I tried recording Satriani live! and when I went to play it back it had only recorded 9 minutes! had to record it over the next time it was on. 

I shot an e mail to D** describing my problem and they said I needed to call the tech assist #.

When will this get corrected? I had none of these problems before the update.

Scott


----------



## 55AMG

litzdog911 said:


> 1. These are usually phone-line related problems. You might try swapping your two HR10-250's to see if they behave differently in different locations.
> 
> 2. Yes, the HR10-250 works fine with the 5-LNB dish. I have one HR10-250, one HR20, and several other DirecTivo's and receivers.
> 
> 3. HR20 OTA should be activated by December 1.


Thanks for your advice. i will try swapping HR10's to see if it is my wireless phone jacks that is the problem.:biggthump


----------



## deuce01

I swear D* must have something against OTA. First the HR20 is released without OTA and now they upgrade my HR10 with 6.3a and break the OTA. I don't have HD locals here in Greensboro, NC and all my OTA's were pretty stable until 6.3a came along. Now only 1 is stable, 2 are spotty and the rest are unwatchable or dead.


----------



## litzdog911

deuce01 said:


> I swear D* must have something against OTA. First the HR20 is released without OTA and now they upgrade my HR10 with 6.3a and break the OTA. I don't have HD locals here in Greensboro, NC and all my OTA's were pretty stable until 6.3a came along. Now only 1 is stable, 2 are spotty and the rest are unwatchable or dead.


Try resetting your DVR. I haven't seen reports that 6.3a causes loss of OTA reception. The main problems being reported are audio dropouts (mostly on Fox stations), and "searching for satellite" messages.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

scottinsturbridge said:


> since my 6.3a upgradge I have been getting this annoying problem especially on the National HD channels 80-88. Picture goes black for 5-10 seconds after the audio blurps. It happens at least 3 times in a 1 hr show. I also had the reported :
> does not complete full recording. I tried recording Satriani live! and when I went to play it back it had only recorded 9 minutes! had to record it over the next time it was on.
> 
> I shot an e mail to D** describing my problem and they said I needed to call the tech assist #.
> 
> When will this get corrected? I had none of these problems before the update.
> 
> Scott


I called D** on Saturday and spoke to someone in Advanced technical assistance.
He asked me how I had my HR10 connected to the tv and I said HDMI cable.
HE then said check to see if it cuts out on composite because he thought the HDMI was the problem. I said I had a $100 monster hdmi cable and It was not exibiting any symptoms before I had the 6.3a upgrade. He started getting frustrated and said if I didn't want to try that there was nothing he could do for me! then he said in a huff, I'm just going to set up a service call for you ,thats all I can do. I said have you had any problems with the 6.3a upgrade and he said imphatically "NO"! I said what about the Audio cutting out and he said yea, but if you go into audio setting and reset the audio output..bla bla bla, but thats not the problem your having. So there is a problem with the upgrade? No he said again. I said I have read numerous post on the internet about audio cutting out, rebooting, ect. HE then said look if you want I will just reboot you hard drive back to the 3.1 version and then you will get a download of the 6.3a again over the satellite. He said maybe you got a bad download. I said will I loose everything stored and he said yes you will, do you want me to reboot your hard drive? I said I have alot of stuff saved on my drive I need to put on disk before I do this...Doe's anyone think this will make a difference with a new download of the software?
I told him I would call back next week after I saved my stuff.


----------



## harsh

scottinsturbridge said:


> I said I had a $100 monster hdmi cable and It was not exibiting any symptoms before I had the 6.3a upgrade. He started getting frustrated and said if I didn't want to try that there was nothing he could do for me!


In hindsight, can you blame the tech? Even $100 Monster cables can fail. Dismissing that the cable could be part of the problem because you paid crazy money for it is very frustrating.

There is a process that must be gone through to eliminate the easy problems before you are charged for a service call and it shouldn't have been that difficult to humor the tech.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

harsh said:


> In hindsight, can you blame the tech? Even $100 Monster cables can fail. Dismissing that the cable could be part of the problem because you paid crazy money for it is very frustrating.
> 
> There is a process that must be gone through to eliminate the easy problems before you are charged for a service call and it shouldn't have been that difficult to humor the tech.


Frustrating for who, ME or the Tech? He is not suposed to be frustrated. I am.

I am going to hook up the reciever to the component cables when I have a chance to do it, need help sliding out credenza to get to components, ect.

It just seems very co-incidental that I can use this reciever for over a yr and I download the 6.3 and I start having problems.
I just wanted him to admit there was a problem with the new version, and he didn't. that's all.
I wanted him to say oh yea we have a problem and were working on it. I will Humor him and check with Component output.

And I just thought of something, if I tivo (record) something on my hard drive and I play it back later minutes later it freezes and goes blank in the same exact spot of the recording. So how can it be a HDMI cable outputing to the TV? the problem is being recorded onto the H Drive.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

I just was watching the NASCAR race on 82 and running the signal out of component out and into the DVD recorder and then into the component input of the tv and It froze and picture went blank for 3 seconds. so it's not the HDMI cable. Now do I get them to reboot to the 3.1 version and then download the 6.3a and hope that fixes it?


----------



## Wolffpack

scottinsturbridge said:


> I just was watching the NASCAR race on 82 and running the signal out of component out and into the DVD recorder and then into the component input of the tv and It froze and picture went blank for 3 seconds. so it's not the HDMI cable. Now do I get them to reboot to the 3.1 version and then download the 6.3a and hope that fixes it?


They can't "reboot to 3.1". Another CSR misstatement.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

Wolffpack said:


> They can't "reboot to 3.1". Another CSR misstatement.


What would they be doing then? just reinstalling 6.3a?


----------



## Wolffpack

There's not even a way for them to reinstall 6.3. Not sure what this CSR is referring to. Only way to accomplish this would be to restore your unit to 3.1.5 from a backup and let 6.3 reload. But that involves finding a 3.1.5 image, pulling the drive from your DVR, putting it in a PC and running MFSTools to perform the restore. Not a tough task but also not as simple as a CSR issuing a code.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

Wolffpack said:


> There's not even a way for them to reinstall 6.3. Not sure what this CSR is referring to. Only way to accomplish this would be to restore your unit to 3.1.5 from a backup and let 6.3 reload. But that involves finding a 3.1.5 image, pulling the drive from your DVR, putting it in a PC and running MFSTools to perform the restore. Not a tough task but also not as simple as a CSR issuing a code.


Should I call them back and ask them what the heck this guy is talking about? 
How can he be BS'ing me and get away with it? If I got a new version of the 6.3a would this have any effect on the problems i'm having anyway?


----------



## JLucPicard

A new version of 6.3a would be the same version of 6.3a and if that's the problem, it wouldn't solve anything.

I was ready to call BS when I read the post saying the CSR would reload 3.1.5 anyway. As Wolffpack stated, there's no way they can do that by phone or satellite. The only recourse would be to call and talk to a supervisor and explain that either the CSR doesn't know what they're talking about or they're just plain lying to you. Short of them going back and listening to the call, there's no way to prove it. Plus it wouldn't get you any closer to a solution.


----------



## rod456

scottinsturbridge said:


> I just was watching the NASCAR race on 82 and running the signal out of component out and into the DVD recorder and then into the component input of the tv and It froze and picture went blank for 3 seconds. so it's not the HDMI cable. Now do I get them to reboot to the 3.1 version and then download the 6.3a and hope that fixes it?


Same here, the East Coast NBC HD feed for the NASCAR race yesterday was unwatchable. Continuous audio dropouts on both PCM and DD.

IMHO, they have more problems with 6.3 other than just OTA.


----------



## dturturro

I must be in the minority. I watched CBS, NBC and Fox OTA throughout the day yesterday and I had no problems with my 6.3a HR10-250.


----------



## scottinsturbridge

Hi, I spoke to D** advanced technical assistance today at 7 am. Spoke to a very helpful gal and she said she din't know why a tech would tell me that he could restore the old operating system of 3.1.5.. She said there is no way to remove 6.3a over the Sat. She suggested that I reset my system and see if that helps. If not I would have to do a clear and delete and if it still happens they will send me a new unit. Scott


----------



## AlbertZeroK

scottinsturbridge said:


> Hi, I spoke to D** advanced technical assistance today at 7 am. Spoke to a very helpful gal and she said she din't know why a tech would tell me that he could restore the old operating system of 3.1.5.. She said there is no way to remove 6.3a over the Sat. She suggested that I reset my system and see if that helps. If not I would have to do a clear and delete and if it still happens they will send me a new unit. Scott


I'm still curious why they think replacing hardware will fix a software issue? And don't you still loose everything?


----------



## scottinsturbridge

I think she thought that I didn't have the typical audio cutout problem. I have a problem with the picture cutting out for 3-5 seconds multiple times in a 1 hr show on just about any channel.


----------



## chrisfowler99

I got the upgrade a bit over a week ago and had no problems until this weekend. I had 3 crashes this weekend, one on Saturday and two on Sunday.

The crash happened while changing channels. I did not see a correllation with changing to or from an OTA channel, but I won't swear by that.

Result was a blank screen an non-responsive remote.

The only fix seems to be to pull the plug.


----------



## BigSey

chrisfowler99 said:


> I got the upgrade a bit over a week ago and had no problems until this weekend. I had 3 crashes this weekend, one on Saturday and two on Sunday.
> 
> The crash happened while changing channels. I did not see a correllation with changing to or from an OTA channel, but I won't swear by that.
> 
> Result was a blank screen an non-responsive remote.
> 
> The only fix seems to be to pull the plug.


Those crashes are a real bummer. I don't want to curse myself here but...the good news is that i had 5 crashes or so within the first week and haven't had one since. It's been about 3 or 4 weeks now. Of course, the bad news is that the audio dropout problem is still happening.


----------



## chrisfowler99

I haven't had any problems with audio dropouts...yet... (*knock on wood*) but the crashes suck. Especially in the middle of a football game when you have to wait for a reboot. And then you forget to reset the 30 second skip... ugh...


----------



## lordfam

I have also been experiencing the 3-5 second black screen/no audio problem. I generally only record shows in HD, so it may be coincidental that I haven't seen it in a SD broadcast. These episodes occur in HD programming received via the dish. I'm not sure I've seen it in an OTA broadcast, although I have had the OTA Fox audio dropouts. I also had one episode of the unit becoming completely non-responsive, requiring me to pull the plug to correct it.

So far, I'd rate my problems as irritating. I hope the situation doesn't get worse.


----------



## Groundhog45

I got 6.3a on 9/27 and really haven't had many problems except a few audio drop-outs on Fox OTA on one of the few times I tuned to the local station. What I have been noticing lately is that the menu and the tuning seems to be slowing down a bit from the speed it was running at just after the upgrade. Is anyone else noticing that? I did try a restart to see if that would help but nothing noticible. It's still faster than it was before the upgrade but not as good as it was.

GH


----------



## mlobitz

Yes, I have noticed a slight slow down. The only reason I know is that I am so impatient with the thing. I can tell it's bit slower. Kinda like playing a video game. I mean, you can tell it's not at the same speed. Also, my OTA dropouts have increased quite a bit in the last few days. Not just Fox OTA, which is a joke, but also NBC and sometimes ABC. Another thing that pissed off is that some of the HD programming I'm paying for from DTV is dropping out as well. I had to change my DD settings like everyone else which is another joke. What is up with this crap??? No DD, dropouts galore, slower software, poor installations...is it just that we are all *****ing on the same board or what?


----------



## MikeW

I was told today that I should do a clear and delete to possibly fix the audio dropouts. I've already done the no DD and DD to PCM stuff, but that hasn't "fixed" the problem. I am hesitant to clear and delete as I don't want to redo season passes and lose recordings only to have the problem continue. Has anybody done a clear and delete and had success in getting rid of the dropouts?

My God !!! These were the sort of bugs that irritated me to no end with Dish. I thought I'd have stable equipment with DirecTV. What a bummer !!!


----------



## litzdog911

MikeW said:


> I was told today that I should do a clear and delete to possibly fix the audio dropouts. I've already done the no DD and DD to PCM stuff, but that hasn't "fixed" the problem. I am hesitant to clear and delete as I don't want to redo season passes and lose recordings only to have the problem continue. Has anybody done a clear and delete and had success in getting rid of the dropouts?
> 
> My God !!! These were the sort of bugs that irritated me to no end with Dish. I thought I'd have stable equipment with DirecTV. What a bummer !!!


*Don't do it!* A "clear and delete everything" will *not *fix the 6-8 second audio drop problem that many of us are experiencing with certain OTA HDTV channels, especially Fox.

DirecTV engineers are aware of this bug in v6.3 and are working with Tivo's engineers on a fix.


----------



## Wolffpack

litzdog911 said:


> *Don't do it!* A "clear and delete everything" will *not *fix the 6-8 second audio drop problem that many of us are experiencing with certain OTA HDTV channels, especially Fox.
> 
> DirecTV engineers are aware of this bug in v6.3 and are working with Tivo's engineers on a fix.


PLUS doing a C&DE will also delete your logos. No fix as litzdog reports.


----------



## dturturro

litzdog911 said:


> *Don't do it!* DirecTV engineers are aware of this bug in v6.3 and are working with Tivo's engineers on a fix.


Any word on an ETA?


----------



## litzdog911

dturturro said:


> Any word on an ETA?


Nope. I'll keep nudging them for progress updates.


----------



## captain_video

> PLUS doing a C&DE will also delete your logos. No fix as litzdog reports.


Sure there is. You can install the slices for logos manually or just run the Zipper/rbautch enhancements script to install them.


----------



## litzdog911

captain_video said:


> Sure there is. You can install the slices for logos manually or just run the Zipper/rbautch enhancements script to install them.


That's probably beyond the capability of most of the folks here.


----------



## rod456

litzdog911 said:


> That's probably beyond the capability of most of the folks here.


You got that right...........


----------



## Steve

Appears logos may come back after a C&D with 6.3a. I can't post URL's yet, but you can check out the Tivo Community Forum where folks are reporting the logos return either after the next service data d/l or the next phone call, not sure which.

/steve


----------



## Steve

sluciani said:


> Appears logos may come back after a C&D with 6.3a. I can't post URL's yet, but you can check out the Tivo Community Forum where folks are reporting the logos return either after the next service data d/l or the next phone call, not sure which.
> 
> /steve


Posting so I can post URL's on the next one.


----------



## Steve

sluciani said:


> Appears logos may come back after a C&D with 6.3a. I can't post URL's yet, but you can check out the Tivo Community Forum where folks are reporting the logos return either after the next service data d/l or the next phone call, not sure which.
> 
> /steve


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4520058&&#post4520058


----------



## captain_video

> That's probably beyond the capability of most of the folks here.


I can't tell you how sad that sounds. I can only recommend that they check out the Tivo Underground forum over at the Tivo Community Forum for info on using the Zipper and then decide if it's something you'd like to try. It really isn't hard and doesn't require more than some basic PC skills. If you can perform a drive upgrade in a Tivo then you should be able to figure out how to use the Zipper program.


----------



## dturturro

captain_video said:


> I can't tell you how sad that sounds. I can only recommend that they check out the Tivo Underground forum over at the Tivo Community Forum for info on using the Zipper and then decide if it's something you'd like to try. It really isn't hard and doesn't require more than some basic PC skills. If you can perform a drive upgrade in a Tivo then you should be able to figure out how to use the Zipper program.


Do you have to crack the box open for this?


----------



## Wolffpack

dturturro said:


> Do you have to crack the box open for this?


Yes.


----------



## newsposter

to the non believers: 

I, too, once thought that it wouldnt happen to me. I left machines plugged in over a long weekend and when I got back had upgrade on one of them. Then I unplugged the other on a test basis. Very glad I did. I've moved over the fox SP to the 3.1 box and while most recordings are good on the 6.3 box now, those unfortunately enough not to have a 2nd box to record fox are just asking for trouble (assuming you watch fox of course). 

overall, I'd say i wished until all your beta testers worked out the bugs but since i have a 2nd machine it's not soooo bad now. My wife does enjoy the extra speed and folders.


----------



## MrCuda74

All these problems are why I have kept my HR10-250 unplugged from the phone line. Since I only get two locals in HD on my HR20, ABC and NBC are all that's available, and I watch those two the least I need a reliable unit to record CBS and FOX OTA. So I hope to remain at 3.1?? as I almost never have problems. I can live with it being slower and without folders so I actually have something recorded that I can watch. It's a sorry story that all the users end up being beta testers.


----------



## CraterGrillo

I finally got 6.3a about a week ago. I've been VERY happy. As has my wife. Very very responsive compared to 3.1.5f.

We record quite a bit of OTA stuff so I've been very cogniscent of possible problems. But nothing significant for me so far.

I guess I just wanted to voice the fact that some of us aren't having problems, and I really do appreciate the very responsive interface.


----------



## Tim Sly

My wife is VERY unhappy about this 6.3a upgrade. The HR10 worked flawlessly for over a year until 6.3a. Nothing but problems. Today she was walking on the treadmill while watching a recorded program and it locked up twice requiring her to unplug it and let it reboot for 5 minutes each time. VERY MAD. Doesn't think we should be paying for this.

It has been locking up every since this "upgrade" Three times during one recording. 
So I finally called D* tech support- this night crew hasn't heard of problems with the upgrade. WHAT? They told me to try a *Clear and delete*. My wife will not be happy, she has a lot of season passes and recorded programs.
*Will this even fix the locking up problems??*
They said the next step would be to change out the unit.

WHY DO THEY FORCE A FAULTY UPGRADE TO RUIN PERFECTLY GOOD UNITS?
If I could get an HR10 with the 3.1 software I would NEVER plug in the phone line!
Can you tell I am just a little ticked with D*?


----------



## JLucPicard

Tim Sly,

If you haven't done a C&DE yet, I would hold off. That seems to be one of the primary steps on the CSR scripts and I don't know that I've read that it has any effect on anything. That's not to say it doesn't, but I would not go to that extreme unless someone here can confirm that it will help - in fact, I think I've read that it doesn't, but my memory can be spotty. Certainly not worth all the trouble if it's just a red herring.


----------



## dturturro

Clear and delete all reformats the hard drive. If you're having reboot problems it is probably the only solution for you. However, it will NOT address the OTA sound issues.


----------



## Wolffpack

dturturro said:


> Clear and delete all reformats the hard drive. If you're having reboot problems it is probably the only solution for you. However, it will NOT address the OTA sound issues.


Not quite. On the Tivo units a C&DE doesn't reformat the HD. It keeps your boot partition and the Linux/Tivo software that's on it. It also keeps the backup partitions which would be the 3.1.5 version you upgraded from.

A C&DE does create a new MFS partition(s) which contains all of the guide info, your SPs, Now Playing and most all settings. So in a sense it does reformat the partitions that the MFS resides on but not the HD.


----------



## Tim Sly

Thanks for clarifying. I may do the Clear & Delete once the wife and kids have watched a lot of what they have recorded and are willing to wipe it clean.
I don't have OTA audio problems cause I am not using OTA. Just the random reboots, frequent lockups during playback or recording, short recordings...* all the crap that came with the 6.3a "downgrade"*. That's what we should be calling it.


----------



## Wolffpack

The only problems I've seen from 6.3a are the audio dropouts. But my two units nere new as of Dec 2005 and July 2006. Maybe I'm not having those other problems since my MFS wasn't that "clogged" up. Wondering if a fresh C&DE then an upgrade to 6.3a would solve those problems.


----------



## smimi10

Other than the FOX OTA audio dropouts, I'm not having any trouble at all with my HR10-250 on 6.3a. Just wanted to offer another perspective.


----------



## clay_w

I experienced my first random reboot tonight. 

I never had any problems except for minor glitches like 1-3 second audio glitches every so often before 6.3a but since getting the upgrade a couple of weeks ago I have had the 10-30 second audio drops (mostly Fox OTA), the receiver freezing up a couple of times and now the reboot. 

Hope they put out a fix soon.


----------



## Wolffpack

smimi10 said:


> Other than the FOX OTA audio dropouts, I'm not having any trouble at all with my HR10-250 on 6.3a. Just wanted to offer another perspective.


I'm the same. Last week I did have one of my HR10's "loose it's mind" as I was trying to flip between live buffers to get two OTA HD feeds working and one tuner was showing no signal while the other was showing 80. Things got slow, then slower then....reboot.

Other than that the FOX OTA is all I'm running into regularly.


----------



## aprest

This has probably been asked before but what is the simplest was to revert back to 3.1.5f from 6.3a on all four of my HR10-250 STBs? I added an additional Weaknees 250GByte hard drive to two of them. I have a PC that I could use to make the change if necessary.

I am having dropouts on both FOX and NBC not just on FOX.


----------



## Wolffpack

aprest said:


> This has probably been asked before but what is the simplest was to revert back to 3.1.5f from 6.3a on all four of my HR10-250 STBs? I added an additional Weaknees 250GByte hard drive to two of them. I have a PC that I could use to make the change if necessary.
> 
> I am having dropouts on both FOX and NBC not just on FOX.


Do you have a backup image of any of your units. If so you simply need to restore that image to your drives using mfsrestore/mfstools. You will loose all of your recordings and settings. If you don't have a backup image you're going to have to find one if possible. There's more info over on TCF in the underground. Search on Zipper.


----------



## Tim Sly

Wolffpack said:


> The only problems I've seen from 6.3a are the audio dropouts. But my two units nere new as of Dec 2005 and July 2006. Maybe I'm not having those other problems since my MFS wasn't that "clogged" up. Wondering if a fresh C&DE then an upgrade to 6.3a would solve those problems.


Some of you are lucky you aren't having these other problems, like automatic reboots, lockups and short recordings. My wife has had it. When she had to get off the treadmill two times to reboot the locked up machine she was really mad. We used the HR10 for a full year with ZER0 lockups and no problems. And as soon as 6.3a came, nothing but problems. It makes you very angry when you had something working great and then they screw it up.


----------



## Wolffpack

Tim Sly said:


> Some of you are lucky you aren't having these other problems, like automatic reboots, lockups and short recordings. My wife has had it. When she had to get off the treadmill two times to reboot the locked up machine she was really mad. We used the HR10 for a full year with ZER0 lockups and no problems. And as soon as 6.3a came, nothing but problems. It makes you very angry when you had something working great and then they screw it up.


Gotta wonder if DTV did any testing of their own before releasing this.


----------



## aprest

Wolffpack said:


> Do you have a backup image of any of your units. If so you simply need to restore that image to your drives using mfsrestore/mfstools. You will loose all of your recordings and settings. If you don't have a backup image you're going to have to find one if possible. There's more info over on TCF in the underground. Search on Zipper.


Thanks for replying Wolfpack. How do I tell if I have a backup image? And if I do how do I use mfsrestore/mfstools?


----------



## Wolffpack

Ah, from those questions you don't have a backup. When I upgraded the space in my HR10's I pulled the 250GB drive and replaced them with 400GB drives. I kept the 250GB drives safe so theystill have 3.1.5 on them.

You may want to do some reading here and see if anyone has a 3.1.5 image floating around. The mfstools are included on this CD. You will need to pull your drives from your HR10s and put them in a PC, boot from the PTVUpgrade CD and restore a 3.1.5 image to your drive(s) if you can find the image somewhere.


----------



## SFNSXguy

I've gotta say that I can't understand the lame companies like TiVo that release such buggy software.... they have the time and the staff to de-bug before a release... this is just lazy I-don't-give-a-crap-about-the-end-user kinda stuff.

I HATE the random reboots (with occasional lose of recorded programming) and having to re-input the 30-second jump each time.

Yesterday my unit rebooted just before recording a 30-minute program and ended up recording for 8 hours and 2 minutes (of HD)!!! Good thing I have two 400gig hard drives.

This is all just part of the $corporate $world.

(That felt good!)


Harry


----------



## Groundhog45

Well. I've had a few audio drops on Fox watching _The Simpsons_ but last night I had two drops on ABC during _Lost._ First time for that. Luckly, I had my HR20 in the bedroom as a backup, like someone else mentioned the other day, and was able to play the missing dialogue on that one. My wife would have killed me if we hadn't been able to get that. :lol: I certainly hope the fix comes soon.

GH


----------



## litzdog911

Groundhog45 said:


> Well. I've had a few audio drops on Fox watching _The Simpsons_ but last night I had two drops on ABC during _Lost._ First time for that. Luckly, I had my HR20 in the bedroom as a backup, like someone else mentioned the other day, and was able to play the missing dialogue on that one. My wife would have killed me if we hadn't been able to get that. :lol: I certainly hope the fix comes soon.
> 
> GH


You can also turn on Closed Captions as a workaround.


----------



## Groundhog45

litzdog911 said:


> You can also turn on Closed Captions as a workaround.


Thank you. I'll try that next time.


----------



## aprest

Wolffpack said:


> Ah, from those questions you don't have a backup. When I upgraded the space in my HR10's I pulled the 250GB drive and replaced them with 400GB drives. I kept the 250GB drives safe so theystill have 3.1.5 on them.
> 
> You may want to do some reading here and see if anyone has a 3.1.5 image floating around. The mfstools are included on this CD. You will need to pull your drives from your HR10s and put them in a PC, boot from the PTVUpgrade CD and restore a 3.1.5 image to your drive(s) if you can find the image somewhere.


Well I figured out a way that works to install 3.1.5f software in place of 6.3a.
I had it with the dropouts because of 6.3a. I am reverting back to 3.1.5f on all four of my HR10-250 STBs. I succeded in doing that on one of my single drive HR10-250 STBs this morning. I spent $20 on an InstantCake software download, configured an old PC to do the upgrade and completed the installation of the 3.1.5f software on a new Seagate 250GB drive that I then installed in an HR10-250. Although I had some problems getting the InstantCake to work, once I sorted out and solved the PC hardware problems the update took less than ten minutes to complete. I lost the stuff that I had TIVOed but so be it. I am not about to connect the phone line until DirecTV has this problem fixed which may be never.

Next step is to do the same thing to my two dual drive HR10-250 STBs and to my remaining single drive HR10-250 STB.http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Wolffpack

aprest said:


> Well I figured out a way that works to install 3.1.5f software in place of 6.3a.
> I had it with the dropouts because of 6.3a. I am reverting back to 3.1.5f on all four of my HR10-250 STBs. I succeded in doing that on one of my single drive HR10-250 STBs this morning. I spent $20 on an InstantCake software download, configured an old PC to do the upgrade and completed the installation of the 3.1.5f software on a new Seagate 250GB drive that I then installed in an HR10-250. Although I had some problems getting the InstantCake to work, once I sorted out and solved the PC hardware problems the update took less than ten minutes to complete. I lost the stuff that I had TIVOed but so be it. I am not about to connect the phone line until DirecTV has this problem fixed which may be never.
> 
> Next step is to do the same thing to my two dual drive HR10-250 STBs and to my remaining single drive HR10-250 STB.http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


Good deal. I'm doing the same wth my two units this weekend. Copying off the programs I really want right now. Then back to 3.1.5f.


----------



## Monty23

All I can say about what I've learned from this thread is THANK YOU !! Because of all the good advice I received here, I was able to unplug my phone line before having my HR10 screwed up with v6.3


----------



## cybrsurfer

Monty23 said:


> All I can say about what I've learned from this thread is THANK YOU !! Because of all the good advice I received here, I was able to unplug my phone line before having my HR10 screwed up with v6.3


I must be lucky... my HR10 is running just fine, much faster. Glad the update came.


----------



## Wolffpack

cybrsurfer said:


> I must be lucky... my HR10 is running just fine, much faster. Glad the update came.


Do you watch FOX local OTA?


----------



## Steve

cybrsurfer said:


> I must be lucky... my HR10 is running just fine, much faster. Glad the update came.


I second this. With the exception of the FOX OTA dropout problem, all four of my HR-10's have been running flawlessly as well. I upgraded one with a second drive, and the other three are "stock" HR-10's. Each was installed at a different time over the past 2+ years. The oldest dating from the initial batch of HR10s, and the newest purchased from Circuit City a month ago.

Fortunately, I have the option of recording FOX HD on 88, which I'll do until this problem is cleared-up. "Videojanitor" over on the Tivo Community Forum works for a FOX affiliate and has been able to diagnose that the "splicer" used by his station is what causes the dropouts to occur under 6.3, so this problem appears to be narrowed down to the point where it hopefully can be fixed.

Others on the TCF are speculating that improper handling of the dropouts by 6.3 may also be the cause of other occasionally reported issues, including spontaneous reboots and short recordings. If they're right, fixing the dropout problem could help solve these issues as well.

It also seems to me that many problems being reported are the usual mix of problems that plagued 3.15f (and earlier releases) that are probably not 6.3-specific, but are being blamed on 6.3.

/steve


----------



## aprest

sluciani said:


> I second this. With the exception of the FOX OTA dropout problem, all four of my HR-10's have been running flawlessly as well. I upgraded one with a second drive, and the other three are "stock" HR-10's. Each was installed at a different time over the past 2+ years. The oldest dating from the initial batch of HR10s, and the newest purchased from Circuit City a month ago.
> 
> Fortunately, I have the option of recording FOX HD on 88, which I'll do until this problem is cleared-up. "Videojanitor" over on the Tivo Community Forum works for a FOX affiliate and has been able to diagnose that the "splicer" used by his station is what causes the dropouts to occur under 6.3, so this problem appears to be narrowed down to the point where it hopefully can be fixed.
> 
> Others on the TCF are speculating that improper handling of the dropouts by 6.3 may also be the cause of other occasionally reported issues, including spontaneous reboots and short recordings. If they're right, fixing the dropout problem could help solve these issues as well.
> 
> It also seems to me that many problems being reported are the usual mix of problems that plagued 3.15f (and earlier releases) that are probably not 6.3-specific, but are being blamed on 6.3.
> 
> /steve


I have the audio dropout problem when using 6.3a on both FOX and NBC. I hardly watch ABC or CBS so I don't know if I would get dropouts from them. I just reinstalled 3.1.5f to one of my HR10-250 STBS and no more dropouts. I plan on doing the same to my three other HR10-250 STBs. For a brief period before I realized the cause and severity of this problem I had two units with 6.3a and two units with 3.1.5f. There were no problems with 3.1.5f and severe auio dropout problems with 6.3a. Unfortunately I did not disconnect the phone lines and all four units ended up with 6.3a and dropouts. I am only experiencing the audio dropout problem and not the other problems. As for watching channel 88 I tried that last weekend for the Washington/Dallas game and channel 88 did not have the game so I suffered audio dropouts throughout the OTA FOX broadcast. Given that there are almost 2,000 posts on this issue in various forums and given my experience this audio dropout problem is real, not isolated to FOX and does not happen with 3.1.5f!


----------



## aprest

Wolffpack said:


> Good deal. I'm doing the same wth my two units this weekend. Copying off the programs I really want right now. Then back to 3.1.5f.


Make sure you do the delete everything step on your Tivo even though the last screen of InstantCake says that you don't have to. I didn't and when I tried using my HR10-250 to record I got a bunch of error messages. After deleting everything and going through the entire setup functions things look good.


----------



## fasTLane

aprest said:


> ...given my experience this audio dropout problem is real, not isolated to FOX and does not happen with 3.1.5f!


Agreed. This problem has not plagued my disconnected 3.1.5f ... :nono:


----------



## dturturro

I don't think there's any debate over the OTA audio issue, but people are blaming the update for EVERY little hiccup they may experience. I for one have simply changed mu Fox OTA SPs to the national feed on channel 88 and couldn't be happier with the folders and increased speed.


----------



## Steve

Don't get me wrong. I agree the 6.3 audio dropout problems are real. I'm just fortunate that the east coast D* HD network feeds mirror my local OTA HD network feeds, so it's an acceptable workaround for me until D* fixes the problem.

My point was that other than the audio dropout problems, I've seen none of the other issues with 6.3 on any of my four units, all of varying vintage, that others are reporting. These issues include spontanous reboots, short recordings and deletions of newer recordings before older ones.

So, if you can live without OTA HD, I see no reason not to upgrade to 6.3, based on my experience.

/steve


----------



## Wolffpack

I'm just starting to nail this one down and it's another reason I'm going back to 3.1.5. On one of my HR10s, over time the signal strength on the OTA tuners get worse. After a reboot my signals are at 80-90 on all stations. After about a week they drop to around 70 with further dips to 50 and complete loss of signal. Makes it impossible to watch. As soon as I reboot again the signal strength is fine. My other HR10 doesn't show any problem such as this.


----------



## smimi10

Wolffpack said:


> I'm just starting to nail this one down and it's another reason I'm going back to 3.1.5. On one of my HR10s, over time the signal strength on the OTA tuners get worse. After a reboot my signals are at 80-90 on all stations. After about a week they drop to around 70 with further dips to 50 and complete loss of signal. Makes it impossible to watch. As soon as I reboot again the signal strength is fine. My other HR10 doesn't show any problem such as this.


I've not had that problem at all on my HR10-250. OTA signal strength seems to be fine for me and not fluctuating.


----------



## bwaldron

sluciani said:


> I'm just fortunate that the east coast D* HD network feeds mirror my local OTA HD network feeds, so it's an acceptable workaround for me until D* fixes the problem.


You are lucky; I can't get the network feeds via the dish and the FOX OTA dropouts were intolerable (moreso because the upgrade happened during the MLB playoffs, when I watch FOX more than usual).

In the limited time I used 6.3 before reverting, I didn't see any other issues other than the brief "searching for signal" messages when changing OTA channels (however, it was only a few days of use, so hardly a stress test).

I think that the audio problem is the biggie with 6.3a, but I can't totally discount the reports from some folks of shortened recordings and problems with properly deleting shows when the disk fills up.

I do agree that some of the other problems being reported post-6.3a are not specifically linked to the updated software.


----------



## deuce01

Wolffpack said:


> I'm just starting to nail this one down and it's another reason I'm going back to 3.1.5. On one of my HR10s, over time the signal strength on the OTA tuners get worse. After a reboot my signals are at 80-90 on all stations. After about a week they drop to around 70 with further dips to 50 and complete loss of signal. Makes it impossible to watch. As soon as I reboot again the signal strength is fine. My other HR10 doesn't show any problem such as this.


I posted this on another thread but am posting it here too. OTA reception on my HR10 is much weaker than when connected directly to my TV. I pulled the coax off the HR10 and connected it to my plasma. Most of the local channels that wouldn't come in on the HR10 came in fine on the TV. I'm going to split the signal and start watching most OTA's through the TV's tuner instead.


----------



## cheer

deuce01 said:


> I posted this on another thread but am posting it here too. OTA reception on my HR10 is much weaker than when connected directly to my TV. I pulled the coax off the HR10 and connected it to my plasma. Most of the local channels that wouldn't come in on the HR10 came in fine on the TV. I'm going to split the signal and start watching most OTA's through the TV's tuner instead.


Depending on what TV you have, this isn't surprising. If your TV has one of the newer 5th-gen ATSC tuners, it will tune things the HR10-250 won't (especially signals plagued with multipath). Not really a "weaker" thing, per se.

I'm sort of stuck on this release as the family won't put up with the slower menus/lack of folders/etc. On the other hand, shows with dropouts (esp. those on Fox) are annoying me like crazy. And most of us don't have the luxury of the national feeds.

Sure hope 6.3b is close.


----------



## Lord Vader

Chris,

Have you tried watching channel 88, the national FOX HD feed, instead of 32.1, the local HD feed? Since you're in the Chicago area, you can get 80, 82, 86, and 88, the HD East network feeds. I haven't noticed the dropouts on those nearly as much as on the OTA feeds. 

BTW, my old man ended up replacing his >30-year-old rooftop antenna with a new one designed more for digital and HD signals. His dropouts have decreased dramatically, even though that should have had no impact (he replaced the antenna to see if he could get rid of the excessive pixelization, which he has now corrected).


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> Chris,
> 
> Have you tried watching channel 88, the national FOX HD feed, instead of 32.1, the local HD feed? Since you're in the Chicago area, you can get 80, 82, 86, and 88, the HD East network feeds. I haven't noticed the dropouts on those nearly as much as on the OTA feeds.
> 
> BTW, my old man ended up replacing his >30-year-old rooftop antenna with a new one designed more for digital and HD signals. His dropouts have decreased dramatically, even though that should have had no impact (he replaced the antenna to see if he could get rid of the excessive pixelization, which he has now corrected).


He'll only get 88 if it was already turned on for him. I've called DTV over and over about turning 89 (FOXW) for me since Phoenix's FOX station is O&O but all they would do is submit a waiver.


----------



## Lord Vader

The HD national feeds are supposed to automatically be available to those who live in an O&O area. My father had 88 and the other networks flipped on by DirecTV when they were first made available, no waiver needed.

The SHVRA specifically treated HD distant feeds differently. For those in the Eastern and Central Time Zones, 80, 82, 86, and 88 (the east coast feeds only) are available IF your local network is an O&O one, which is the case for ALL of Chicago's local network stations, thankfully. For those living in the Mountain and Pacific Time Zones, 81, 83, 87, and 89 (the west coast feeds only) are available IF your local network is an O&O one.

Note that these HD feeds in the 80s are handled differently than are the SD feeds in the 380s. For those, waivers are/were needed. With respect to channel 89, wolf, call DirecTV and ask for a supervisor. Remind him/her that the SHVRA specifically permits you to view 89 because your FOX station is an O&O one, and that no waiver is needed.


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> Note that these HD feeds in the 80s are handled differently than are the SD feeds in the 380s. For those, waivers are/were needed. With respect to channel 89, wolf, call DirecTV and ask for a supervisor. Remind him/her that the SHVRA specifically permits you to view 89 because your FOX station is an O&O one, and that no waiver is needed.


I called a couple of different times and did ask for a supervisor since the front line folks had absolutly no idea what I was referring to. The supervisor didn't know much more other than "the only way to get 89 was to submit a waiver. I'll give it another roll of the dice and see who answers the phone next time.


----------



## bwaldron

Lord Vader said:


> The HD national feeds are supposed to automatically be available to those who live in an O&O area.


Used to be. Not any longer. While they aren't turning them off yet for all who are receiving them in O&O markets, they will not authorize anyone to start getting them at this point.


----------



## adam1115

dturturro said:


> I don't think there's any debate over the OTA audio issue, but people are blaming the update for EVERY little hiccup they may experience. I for one have simply changed mu Fox OTA SPs to the national feed on channel 88 and couldn't be happier with the folders and increased speed.


Well certainly most of us wish we could use your simple solution, the majority of us won't qualify for the national feed.


----------



## dturturro

adam1115 said:


> Well certainly most of us wish we could use your simple solution, the majority of us won't qualify for the national feed.


Move out of the sticks, my friends


----------



## deuce01

deuce01 said:


> I posted this on another thread but am posting it here too. OTA reception on my HR10 is much weaker than when connected directly to my TV. I pulled the coax off the HR10 and connected it to my plasma. Most of the local channels that wouldn't come in on the HR10 came in fine on the TV. I'm going to split the signal and start watching most OTA's through the TV's tuner instead.


OK, I may be losing my mind. Since I've posted the above message, I swear the OTA reception in my HR10 is improving. I've also noticed that my HR10 reboots/resets itself about once a week. I've got to keep going in and resetting the 30-sec. skip feature and unchecking all the channels I don't receive. I've checked the software version every time and it's always the same (6.3a.....). Unless D* has coded this thing with artificial intelligence I'm not sure what's going on.

In any event, as long as I get OTA fine, I guess there's no great draw to upgrading to the HR20 until they open the VOD and multi-media features.


----------



## oldguy1

Hey, Earl:

I have been told by 2 D* CSR's that a fix for the audio problems caused by 6.3a has been received by D* but they don't know when it will be downloaded (although one said "in the next 2 or 3 days". Another CSR said the downloads started on Nov 21.

Do you know anything about this? Will it have a new release number (like 6.3b) or will it be transparent to the user?

One of my HR10's (the newer one) has been rebboting a couple of times a week for no apparent reason.


----------



## deuce01

deuce01 said:


> OK, I may be losing my mind. Since I've posted the above message, I swear the OTA reception in my HR10 is improving. I've also noticed that my HR10 reboots/resets itself about once a week. I've got to keep going in and resetting the 30-sec. skip feature and unchecking all the channels I don't receive. I've checked the software version every time and it's always the same (6.3a.....). Unless D* has coded this thing with artificial intelligence I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> In any event, as long as I get OTA fine, I guess there's no great draw to upgrading to the HR20 until they open the VOD and multi-media features.


Nevermind. OTA Sux. Looks like it's back to the roof for me...:nono2:


----------



## dturturro

I've noticed that even the Satellite HDs (80-88) are experiencing audio hiccups. Not the long pronounced dead spots as OTA, but multiple split second audio dropouts. Anyone else confirm?


----------



## crendall

When 6.3a was rolling out my receiver was calling in every two days. Now it calls in every 11-12 days. When 6.3b, or whatever the fix is called, rolls out I wonder if my daily call time will be down to two days again. If so that could be a clue as to when the rollout is starting.


----------



## litzdog911

crendall said:


> When 6.3a was rolling out my receiver was calling in every two days. Now it calls in every 11-12 days. When 6.3b, or whatever the fix is called, rolls out I wonder if my daily call time will be down to two days again. If so that could be a clue as to when the rollout is starting.


Doubtful. I think those call times are actually programmed as part of the various software releases, so I don't think it would become more frequent just because a new update was coming soon.


----------



## Wolffpack

litzdog911 said:


> Doubtful. I think those call times are actually programmed as part of the various software releases, so I don't think it would become more frequent just because a new update was coming soon.


I haven't seen either of my HR10s call in less than every 2 days. No idea why that would be more.


----------



## litzdog911

Wolffpack said:


> I haven't seen either of my HR10s call in less than every 2 days. No idea why that would be more.


This must be a change with the 6.3a release because my HR10-250 is scheduled about every 10 days now and it used to be every two days.


----------



## newsposter

and now i think the nag is every day after 30 instead of just once a week i think?


----------



## fasTLane

Correct.


----------



## MarkJones

newsposter said:


> and now i think the nag is every day after 30 instead of just once a week i think?


Same here. After passing the 30-day mark of having the phone line unplugged, I get the nag mail every day.


----------



## newsposter

another wonderful thing i like about my 3.1 machine


----------



## Chesney09

I finally gave in and called DTV to put my $.02 in on the issue. I am tired of the Audio issue. I ended up being given the H20-700 for 19.99 (shipping) No return needed of my HD-Tivo. and the Total Choice Premier package with a $40/month credit for a year. I ended up getting MUCH more service for less that what I was already paying. I wias fully prepared to cancel my service and pay the ETF to move to comcrap with their HD Tivo STB... 

I just really want my HD-Tivo to work again... I tell ya, the CSR REALLY was pushing for me to return the HD Tivo though.


----------



## Lord Vader

bwaldron said:


> Used to be. Not any longer. While they aren't turning them off yet for all who are receiving them in O&O markets, they will not authorize anyone to start getting them at this point.


Just another example of their CSRs now knowing what the hell is going on. I have two cousins who live in the Chicago area. One just got his HR20-750 (or whatever the hell that model # is), has his locals, AND has channels 80, 82, 86, and 88--the national HD East feeds. My other cousin has an HR10-750 I just modified for him. He called to order DirecTV, asked about the "national HD feeds" and quoted the SHVRA law to the CSR. She acknowledged his living in Chicago's O&O market and flipped on his HD national feeds.


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> Just another example of their CSRs now knowing what the hell is going on. I have two cousins who live in the Chicago area. One just got his HR20-750 (or whatever the hell that model # is), has his locals, AND has channels 80, 82, 86, and 88--the national HD East feeds. My other cousin has an HR10-750 I just modified for him. He called to order DirecTV, asked about the "national HD feeds" and quoted the SHVRA law to the CSR. She acknowledged his living in Chicago's O&O market and flipped on his HD national feeds.


Lord, do you have a link to this? Geez these CSRs are pitiful.


----------



## Lord Vader

Link? No link to my cousins; I'm just relating to the masses here what transpired with my cousins.


----------



## Wolffpack

Okay. I've called, I've gone through CSRs and supervisors. I've mentioned SHVERA and O&O and DTV tells me that's changed and I cannot get 89 (FOX W HD) without a waiver even though my local FOX station is O&O. If I'm going to argue with them any further, I seem to need the info you have or a link to the SHVERA section that states I can get distants in this case.


----------



## Lord Vader

If the idiots at DTV won't cooperate, PM me for a way that will. It worked for me for the 380 DNS feeds many Moons ago.


----------



## deuce01

Is there a monthly charge for the O&O feed?


----------



## Wolffpack

Lord Vader said:


> If the idiots at DTV won't cooperate, PM me for a way that will. It worked for me for the 380 DNS feeds many Moons ago.


I think this is what they are referring to:



www.twice.com said:


> For owners of current equipment, DirecTV still offers all four NY/LA feeds in owned-and-operated (O&O) markets. However, under company agreements with the four major networks, customers in O&O markets will lose their distant network feeds after local HD channels become available in their area.
> 
> Link: http://www.twice.com/article/CA6296885.html


HD locals are turned on here in Phoenix.



fcc.gov said:


> In general, if a satellite carrier offers local-into-local digital signals in your area, it is not allowed to offer you distant digital signals, unless you were receiving distant digital signals as of December 8, 2004. At this time, local into local digital signals are offered in a limited number of areas.
> 
> Link: http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/shvera.pdf


Then in SHVERA itself Section 204 (Replacement of Distant Signals with Local Signals), Subsection D (Special Rules for Distant Digital Signals), Paragraph iv (Local-To-Local Digital Markets)


SHVERA said:


> (iv) LOCAL-TO-LOCAL DIGITAL MARKETS- After the date on which a satellite carrier makes available the digital signal of a local network station, the carrier may not offer the distant digital signal of a network station affiliated with the same television network to any new subscriber to such distant digital signal after such date, except that such distant digital signal may be provided to a new subscriber who cannot be reached by the satellite transmission of the local digital signal.


So basically I could jump into the HR20 world (with all of it's problems) and receive the MPEG4 HD signal versus them giving me the west coast feed for FOX. No mention of O&O that I could find in that mess. Unless that section carries over from the original SHVIA language.

Ah well, I've got one HR10 back to 3.1.5f and will get the remaining one off 6.3a within the next week so while my units may be slower, they won't face the audio dropouts.


----------



## Lord Vader

Interesting. It makes me wonder how my cousins were able to have their distant HD network feeds turned on.


----------



## Wolffpack

Do they have local MPEG4 HDs available?


----------



## Groundhog45

I had a strange one the other day on the HR10. I was watching two of the Star Wars movies on one of the movie channels. I had paused the movie to watch the local news on the OTA tuner and then went back to watching the movies. I was watching at the back end of the buffer, meaning one half hour behind live and I think the other tuner was still on the local OTA. It was fine for about three and a half hours and then about 10 minutes before the end of the second movie, I got a spontaneous reboot. I was not recording. I didn't enter anything on the remove. The movie was over when the system came back.  

Now I'm waiting for updates for the HR10, the HR20, the R15 and the H20. December may be a busy month, and maybe January. The R10 is still the most reliable of the bunch. Luckily that's the one my wife mostly uses to record her stuff or I would never hear the end of it.  

GH


----------



## jmschnur

Several problems on Saturday while wathcing HD football over air. Using the jump or previous function caused many times in a row (SC game etc) caused my 250 to freeze. I pushed stansby and it finally rebooted on worked until I overlaod with with previous channel commands. This never happened with 3.5a.

Joel


----------



## Chapdog

I'm the one Monkeypimp was talking about in another thread. A responder suggested I come here.

I have two HR10-250's with two MX 500's. When this new software update took effect all of a sudden I started getting multiple commands with each press of a button on each of my remotes. Very frustrating. 

Scroll up the now playing menu takes me three lines up. Scroll down takes me two down etc.

Has anyone experienced this and is there a solution out there?


----------



## RandCfilm

Chapdog said:


> Scroll up the now playing menu takes me three lines up. Scroll down takes me two down etc.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and is there a solution out there?


 I have a MX 850 and same thing happened to me. I just relearned the code into the MX 850 and all was well, does not make any sense why, but it worked for me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

6.3b Has Been Released.


----------

